# The Seductive, Sexual Shoppe ♥



## Laex (Oct 12, 2009)

The Seductive, Sexual, Set Shoppe ♥

619 Happily Served Customers




Workers
Laex

What We Do
Make Avs
Make Gifs (Avs and Sigs)
Make Sigs
Make Sets
Merge 2 gifs together
Resize/Edit Pre-made Gifs
Do transparencies (sigs and avs)
​​
Rules


Following these rules makes life easier.
You only get 3 gifs at one time. Any more and ill pick a random 3.
You must wait 4 days in between requests.
50+ Posts are needed to make a request here. 
Do not make another request before your first is completed.
Credit and Reputation are Mandatory.
If you do not come to pick up your request within 5 days. I'll give it away.
If your stock is the shits, we won't do your request 
Turn off your *Sig, before Posting*.
Only Youtube or Downloadable links. And no .WMV vids

Guidelines for Gifs
Avatars​
For Junior Members​
No more junior avs.

For Senior Members

 Please keep requests to a maximum of 4 seconds.
 The preferred request length is under 3 seconds.
Remember the Limits!

Signatures​

The maximum length for a sig request is 10 seconds.
The preferable length of a sig request is below 8 seconds.
Remember the Limits!

Helpful Tips 

The shorter the video length the higher the quality for gifs can be.
If the video is low quality, the gif will be low quality.
I like youtube the best better because the videos are shorter in length :33
Have patience. Your request will be done in at least 7 days. 
The longer the gif you want made the smaller I'll have to make it.
You can choose between me making a small gif, or a Low Quality Gif.


Template For Gifs

*Size:* Do you have a prefered size for your gif? I'll make it this size unless it cant fit the size requirements and you have picked the "Small Type".
*Link:* The Link to the video you would like turned into a gif.
*Length:* Which parts do you want turned into a gif?  (eg: 3:47-3:53)
*Type:* Either a Sig or an Avatar.
*Style:* By this, I mean that i can make your Sig either smaller  shorter for avs, or lower quality. You pick. If not, it'll be small. 
*Border:* The average border is called a triple-line border and i will use these on any request that does not have another border specified.

Template For Avs

*Type of Request:*  Do you want an av/sig/set?
*Stock:* A link or spoiler tag containing the image for your request
*Size:* Do you have a size you want for your request.
*Style:* Do you want your request sqaure or rounded?
*Border:* What type of border do you want?
*Member:* Are you a junior or Senior member?
*Details:* Any specific color you want, Text, speical effects, any details that can make your request come out exactly like you want it.

If your request comes out wrong because you neglected to read this OP.
 You fucking better not bitch about it.​


----------



## Laex (Oct 12, 2009)

Examples of our Work.


*Spoiler*: _Alex's Examples_ 




*Spoiler*: _Gifs_ 



​




*Spoiler*: _Transparencies_ 








*Spoiler*: _Sigs_ 














​


----------



## Laex (Oct 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Keisha_ 




*Spoiler*: _Avs_ 








*Spoiler*: _Sigs_ 













*Spoiler*: _Emily_ 




*Spoiler*: _Avs_


----------



## Sunako (Oct 12, 2009)

Size : 150x150
Link : clickz
Lenght : 3:40-3:42
Type : Ava
Style : Whatever looks good. 
Border : Whatever looks good.



Have fun .


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 12, 2009)

Laex said:


> Dotted is possible  But one question... What show is this?  i saw massive yaoi bondage



Dogs, Its only that one time, the orange haired guy (Badou) Is a Private Investigator and takes pictures of Gang Bosses up to stuff like that or no good and sells it off


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 12, 2009)

Laex said:


> you and your long lengths  I'll have it done soon



Ooh, and like Kelsey, could you try to make the borders dotted too?  Didn't know that was possible, it sounds cool though, so try for me?


----------



## Alexandritee (Oct 12, 2009)

Sig please<3

Size: Average sig size 
Link: Cain
Length: 2:32 - 2:38 
Type: Sig.
Border: Thin and black. 

Thanks<3


----------



## Laex (Oct 12, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> *Size:* 150x150
> *Link:* Linky Doo Da
> *Length:* 1:11 - 1:13
> *Type:* Ava
> ...




*Spoiler*: _2 versions, one border bigger than the other_ 











Alexandritee said:


> Sig please<3
> 
> Size: Average sig size
> Link: Linky Doo Da
> ...




you're next in line


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 12, 2009)

Taa Alexio .


----------



## Laex (Oct 12, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Second yay
> 
> For the avy (150 x 150), I want this between 1:22 and 1:26.  Give it that cool fade effect when it loops.
> 
> Okay, for the sig, I want the last 10 seconds of this video. When it loops, I want it to have that fade effect as well. Make the size somewhere between 960-980 kb.



It seems you already have your AV up 

here's the sig  your set looks amazing under kakashi skin btw


----------



## Laex (Oct 12, 2009)

zwinkycandy said:


> Size : 150x150
> Link : clickz
> Lenght : 3:40-3:42
> Type : Ava
> ...



I bring ava!


----------



## Laex (Oct 12, 2009)

Alexandritee said:


> Sig please<3
> 
> Size: Average sig size
> Link: this article
> ...



Sexy dance moves


----------



## Alexandritee (Oct 12, 2009)

Sexy dance moves from a sexy VA 

thanks<3


----------



## Captain Snow (Oct 12, 2009)

*Size:* 150x150
*Link:* Fairy Tail finally gets TV anime
*Length:* 0:41-0:43
*Type:* Avatar
*Style:* Whatever looks good
*Border:* Dotted

And for the sig 

*Size:* Average sig size
*Link:* Same video as avatar
*Length:* 1:27-1:36
*Type:* Sig
*Style:* Small
*Border:* Dotted

Thank you so much.


----------



## Laex (Oct 12, 2009)

Captain Snow said:


> *Size:* 150x150
> *Link:* takes your soul to another dimension
> *Length:* 0:41-0:43
> *Type:* Avatar
> ...



oh snow 

ima on it


----------



## Laex (Oct 12, 2009)

Here ya are Snow 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Captain Snow (Oct 12, 2009)

Wonderful, I thank you.


----------



## Sunako (Oct 13, 2009)

Laex said:


> I bring ava!



Sankz !!


----------



## m o l o k o (Oct 13, 2009)

Alright, tell me please if my request is possible or not
So... 
Link: this page
Length: 1:07-1:17

I know that?s already 10 seconds, but I would like to have a black sequence at the end with the text "You Gonna Get Raped". If that?s too long, the length 1:09-1:117 is okay, too. As for the size, the same as the fourth example sig would be awesome and I really don?t care if the quality is high or not. You?ll get cred, rep and my undying love as reward


----------



## Laex (Oct 13, 2009)

Ally said:


> Alright, tell me please if my request is possible or not
> So...
> Link: A Different Kind of Revenge by *Rel-Rogue
> Length: 1:07-1:17
> ...



Well for that... its gonna have to be the 1:09-1:17. and it might end up being really low quality  If you change your mind after i finish it. I'll remake it to be high quality if you want


----------



## m o l o k o (Oct 13, 2009)

Laex said:


> Well for that... its gonna have to be the 1:09-1:17. and it might end up being really low quality  If you change your mind after i finish it. I'll remake it to be high quality if you want



1:09-1:17 is fine and if you can manage to make it high quality, there will be even more undying love for youpek


----------



## Laex (Oct 13, 2009)

Ally said:


> 1:09-1:17 is fine and if you can manage to make it high quality, there will be even more undying love for youpek



no i mean ill remake it high quality if you dont like how the low quality turns out


----------



## m o l o k o (Oct 13, 2009)

Laex said:


> no i mean ill remake it high quality if you dont like how the low quality turns out



My mind goes down the gutter after staying awake til 3am
_But_ I?m still able to write that this would be very nice of you


----------



## Laex (Oct 13, 2009)

Ally said:


> Alright, tell me please if my request is possible or not
> So...
> Link: You mean like this?
> Length: 1:07-1:17
> ...



I have made epicness that is under 1MB


----------



## m o l o k o (Oct 13, 2009)

Laex said:


> I have made epicness that is under 1MB



...omg. Omg. *OMG* This is even better than I?ve imagined
Now marry me


----------



## Laex (Oct 13, 2009)

Ally said:


> ...omg. Omg. *OMG* This is even better than I?ve imagined
> Now marry me



Awww you're too late  I'm already taken


----------



## m o l o k o (Oct 13, 2009)

It was worth asking


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 14, 2009)

2000th
2:55-2:57
Avy
You know the part where he's licking his sword.
dotted border,plz.;D


----------



## Morphine (Oct 14, 2009)

[378] :: Predictions / Discussion

I come to you Alexfag 


ava: 150 x 150 0:04 - 0:07

sig 0:08 - 0:18


----------



## Laex (Oct 14, 2009)

Revy said:


> andsa
> 2:55-2:57
> Avy
> You know the part where he's licking his sword.
> dotted border,plz.;D





Morphine said:


> andsa
> 
> I come to you Alexfag
> 
> ...



morphie, youa dn your long lengths  ima on both of these


----------



## Mish (Oct 14, 2009)

Can you resize gifs?


----------



## Laex (Oct 14, 2009)

read the OP, bitch


----------



## Mish (Oct 14, 2009)

Sorrieeeee I don't read OP's 


Here, try to resize or make something of this... for my sig.


or make a shortened version for an avy or something...Idk...


----------



## Laex (Oct 14, 2009)

Mish said:


> Sorrieeeee I don't read OP's
> 
> 
> Here, try to resize or make something of this... for my sig.
> ...



it seems very av worthy. im on it


----------



## Laex (Oct 14, 2009)

Revy said:


> *Kurosaki Ichigo*
> 2:55-2:57
> Avy
> You know the part where he's licking his sword.
> dotted border,plz.;D



Here ya are revy 



would VM you but you got it closed


----------



## Laex (Oct 14, 2009)

Morphine said:


> I come to you Alexfag
> 
> 
> ava: 150 x 150 0:04 - 0:07
> ...



i be done!  


*Spoiler*: __ 











Mish said:


> Sorrieeeee I don't read OP's
> 
> 
> Here, try to resize or make something of this... for my sig.
> ...



Made epic av. Love it.


----------



## Mish (Oct 14, 2009)

fucking epic. thanks


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 15, 2009)

Laex said:


> Here ya are revy
> 
> 
> 
> would VM you but you got it closed


 Too awesome,thanx,luv. 
will rep ya when I can.


----------



## Mai (Oct 15, 2009)

Just a resize to 150x150 (avatar)



I don't mind if you make it shorter as long as the quality stays.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2009)

Alex my Avy is still not working...Is something wrong?


----------



## Laex (Oct 16, 2009)

Revy said:


> Too awesome,thanx,luv.
> will rep ya when I can.



cant wait 



Mai said:


> Just a resize to 150x150 (avatar)
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind if you make it shorter as long as the quality stays.



i should be able to use it all? 



Mish said:


> Alex my Avy is still not working...Is something wrong?



it works for me D: it loads when i try to use it?  try saving it again


----------



## Laex (Oct 16, 2009)

Mai said:


> Just a resize to 150x150 (avatar)
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind if you make it shorter as long as the quality stays.



done


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 16, 2009)

Link

*Avatar*
Length:0:59-1:01
Size:150x150
Border: Any

Thank you


----------



## Laex (Oct 16, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> Link
> 
> *Avatar*
> Length:0:59-1:01
> ...



Done and Done


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 16, 2009)

Laex said:


> Done and Done



for some reason I can't see the picture 

EDIT: nvm I can see it now, thanks *rep*


----------



## Laex (Oct 16, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> for some reason I can't see the picture



tinypic does this a lot  

did you try copy and pasting the link into a new tab?  

If that doesnt work ill re upload it


----------



## Mai (Oct 16, 2009)

Laex said:


> done



Awesome~ 

thanks.


----------



## Mish (Oct 17, 2009)

Thankkkkkkkks it works now <3


----------



## Laex (Oct 17, 2009)

Mish said:


> Thankkkkkkkks it works now <3



told you it would :ho


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 17, 2009)

Alexxxx :3

Could you make an avy out of this from 0:19 to 0:23?  Dotted border again.  Try and give it that fade effect. 

And could you make this into a sig?  From 0:58 to 1:05. Make it around 970 to 980 kb in size.  Same dotted border as before.  And give it that fade effect like before.


----------



## Laex (Oct 17, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Alexxxx :3
> 
> Could you make an avy out of this from 0:19 to 0:23?  Dotted border again.  Try and give it that fade effect.
> 
> And could you make this into a sig?  From 0:58 to 1:05. Make it around 970 to 980 kb in size.  Same dotted border as before.  And give it that fade effect like before.




sure.. ill do it later  Im making a tut for courtney atm  

Also, that av might be a bit too long to add a faded effect


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 17, 2009)

Laex said:


> sure.. ill do it later  Im making a tut for courtney atm
> 
> Also, that av might be a bit too long to add a faded effect



Take your time, of course.  

And if it is too long, just forget the faded effect. :3


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 17, 2009)

A rquest please
125x125
ava
1:15-1:17
border: what ever you want
I almost cried.


----------



## Laex (Oct 17, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Alexxxx :3
> 
> Could you make an avy out of this from 0:19 to 0:23?  Dotted border again. Try and give it that fade effect.
> 
> And could you make this into a sig?From 0:58 to 1:05. Make it around 970 to 980 kb in size.  Same dotted border as before. And give it that fade effect like before.



You offically love me because this sig is amazing 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 17, 2009)

Laex said:


> You offically love me because this sig is amazing
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Holy shit. 

Thank youuuu


----------



## Laex (Oct 17, 2009)

luffy no haki said:


> A rquest please
> 125x125
> ava
> 1:15-1:17
> ...



Here ya are


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh thanks Laex


----------



## Tyger (Oct 22, 2009)

Size: I'm not sure, nor do I really care. Whichever you prefer.
Link: 
Length: 1:13-1:22
Type: Sig
Style: uh.... idk
Border: Whichever you want.


----------



## Laex (Oct 22, 2009)

Tyger said:


> Size: I'm not sure, nor do I really care. Whichever you prefer.
> Link:
> Length: 1:13-1:22
> Type: Sig
> ...



Done


----------



## Tyger (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks  Repping now.


----------



## Soldier (Oct 22, 2009)

Avatar: 150x150

Time: 1:28 ("Your moneh")
Style: Uhhhhh....
Border; Dotted

Sig
Same link
Time : 1:11-1:16 ".. no health insurance at all"
Style: Big and HQ?
Border: dotted.


:3


----------



## Laex (Oct 23, 2009)

Soldier said:


> Avatar: 150x150
> 
> Time: 1:28 ("Your moneh")
> Style: Uhhhhh....
> ...



Done  Didnt know what type of dotted, so made two kinds.


*Spoiler*: _Avs_ 










*Spoiler*: _Sigs_


----------



## Soldier (Oct 23, 2009)

/lmfao
Thanks man! xD +rep+cred


----------



## m o l o k o (Oct 25, 2009)

I has a request

Size: The same as the last one I requested, please.
Link: 
Length: 1:10-1:16 
Type: Sig 
Border: Dotted.


----------



## Laex (Oct 26, 2009)

Ally said:


> I has a request
> 
> Size: The same as the last one I requested, please.
> Link:
> ...



idk, if i can get it that exact size but it'll be clsoe to it :3

ill have this done later tonight


----------



## Laex (Oct 26, 2009)

@Ally - it be done  

And props for wanting Hetalia


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Size: Same size as Soldiers 
Link: 
Length: 0:19 - 0:26
Type: Sig 
Border: Black & White

Thanks <333


----------



## Laex (Oct 27, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Size: Same size as Soldiers
> Link:
> Length: 0:19 - 0:26
> Type: Sig
> ...



awesome  

i might not be able tod o it tonight. but tomorrow fo sure


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks        .


----------



## m o l o k o (Oct 28, 2009)

> Laex said:
> 
> 
> > @Ally - it be done
> ...



 ...The vid looks even more brainmeltingly awesome in that form

I need to spread.D:


----------



## Laex (Oct 28, 2009)

Ally said:


> ...The vid looks even more brainmeltingly awesome in that form
> 
> I need to spread.D:



ill wait


----------



## Sine (Oct 31, 2009)

stock: 
length: 2:05 - 2:08
size: 150x150
border: none


----------



## Laex (Oct 31, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Size: Same size as Soldiers
> Link:
> Length: 0:19 - 0:26
> Type: Sig
> ...



It be done


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks Alex :WOW Didnt know you was Ill sorry for the VM


----------



## Laex (Oct 31, 2009)

HibariSucker said:


> Thanks Alex :WOW Didnt know you was Ill sorry for the VM



KELSEY GOT A NAME CHANGE! 

k thats all :3


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 31, 2009)

YES I DID  AND SO DID YOU O:


----------



## Laex (Oct 31, 2009)

Shiner said:


> stock:
> length: 2:05 - 2:08
> size: 150x150
> border: none



hawt.


----------



## Sine (Nov 1, 2009)

thanks alex


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh hai. I want this awesomeness turned into a gif,please. Avy.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 12, 2009)

Can someone please make me a .gif of 21:57 to 22:05 in this video: 

-If possible, without the japanese and english text in it
-Sped up if nescissary (as 8 secs for a gif is probably too long to fit in a gif for an avatar)
- I would like it in avatar format.

Offcourse +rep. and many thanks' to the person who makes it for me


----------



## Itazuk<3Rukia (Nov 12, 2009)

I have a HUUUUUUUUUUUGGGGGEEEEEEEE request of all of these scenes into GIFs 
GIFs from Kakashi Gaiden, i know its so old but...

!- RAW means no subs during the scene even if a character is talking. 
!- with subs means I want the SUBs to be on the GIF 

Might be lotsa here..at least can ya try to GIf them all? 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Scenes: 
[119] White Flag gif, just the flag moving (Beginning) [RAW]
[119] Obito rolling on the ground (After he trips) [RAW]
[119] Moving upwards on Kakashi after obito lifts his head [RAW]
[119] Kakashi's head bending down a little [RAW]
[119] Minato turning his head and talks [RAW]
[119] Obito talks while rubbing his right eye then he looks away [RAW]
[119] Rin talking as she puts her hands up [RAW]
[119] Obito talks with confused face with googles on his headband [RAW]
[119] Team Minato walking in the distance [RAW]
[119] Minato walks as he talks with Obito behind him then Obito talking then minato talks again [RAW]
[119] Team Minato walks, (no talking before Rin turns to talk, WITHOUT that, just have team minato's backs walking) [RAW]
[119] Obito looks then turns his head, says nothing [RAW]
[119] Kakashi walking 'til he turns a little [RAW]
[119] Minato walks up while talking and holds up the special kunai and throws it to Kakashi [RAW]
[119] Kakashi held his hand to Obito as Obito talks saying he doesnt have anything to give him [RAW]
[119] Obito's eyes twitches (only that before it changes scene from obito's eyes) [RAW]
[119] Obito screams as he points at Kakashi [RAW]
[119] Obito's finger points into Kakashi's face as Kakashi's head moves back (only that befre obito screams that hes a uchiha, bla) [RAW]
[119] Obito screams he is obito uchiha from the Uchiha Clan then his face zooms closer [RAW]
[119] Moves slowly from Kakashi to obito as Kakashi talks [RAW]
[119] Obito looks up saying "What...?!" with his fist up [RAW]
[119] Moves from obito to Rin to Kaakshi as they lift their heads after Minato talks [RAW]
[119] Team Minato's handpile scene [RAW]
[119] Team Minato walking down the hill [RAW]
[119] FULL scene as Kakashi makes handsigns then he does Chidori before he moves t attack [RAW]
[119] Kakashi moves he hand with chidori in his hand and smashes through the wall [RAW]
[119] Kakashi running with the chidori as the kunai are being thrown at him [RAW]
[119] Kakashi (being up-close) running with Chidori in hand as he says the kunai helped him pinpoint the location [RAW]
[119] Rin and obito walking as obito looks around (only that before the mahiru clone went to obito) [RAW]
[119] The seal going up on Mahiru's ninja shoe (only that) [RAW]
[119] Kakashi jumping down from above and walks towards father, Sakumo as Sakumo walks towards him [RAW]
[119] Sakumo Hatake with the flaming fire in front him [RAW]
[119] Sakumo walking towards you, away from the people in the background [RAW]
[119] Sakumo walking away with leaves going by [RAW]
[119] FULL scene of Sakumo lying on the ground with Kakashi standing by by as Lightning and Thunder strikes [RAW]
[119] Kakashi sleeping [RAW]
[119] Kakashi, Rin, and Obito running through the weird tree-grass thing [RAW]
[119] Kakashi, Rin, and obito walking on te water (just that, before those two rock ninjas appears) [RAW]
[119] Obito's Fire Ball Jutsu [RAW]
[119] Kakashi and Obito looking at each other from under them as they turn a little on the sides [RAW]
[119] Obito hitting Kakashi [RAW]
[119] FULL scene of Sakumo standing as leaves rushes by as it chnages to Kakashi with the tattou on their backs, if possible can you have that scene goe forward then it goes backwards having Sakumo > only tattou > Kaakshi > only tattou > Sakumo and so on? [RAW]
[119] FULL SCENE! Obito walking away turning his back to Kaakshi as obito says he believes White fang was a true hero, son and on until obito finsihes his speech with "crushing this so called ninja" [with SUBS! SUBS please.]
[119] Kakashi looking at Obito with his hair moving and turns away to the other direction [RAW]
[119] Both Obito and Kakashi walking in opposite directions [RAW]
[120] Kakashi jumps on a tree and is in pain as he holds his arm [RAW]
[120] FULL scene of Kakashi to Obito (before he says anything), just go back and forth Sakumo > Obito > Sakumo > Obito, so on and on. [RAW]
[120] FULL scene of Obito clapping his googles, onlt that, no change [RAW]
[120] FULL scene as Kakashi jumps in and got hit by the kunai in the eye as Kakashi falls backwards [RAW]
[120] Obito moving up his googles and rubs his eyes with his arm [RAW]
[120] Obito stood up quickly with his googles on his headband (only that before the rock ninja attacks behind obito) [RAW]
[120] Scan on Obito's sharingan from left to right as he stabs the rock ninja (only that) [RAW] 
[120] Kakashi, Rin, and Obito runs as the rocks are falling, (onlt that before Kakashi falls) [RAW]
[120] after Obito throws Kakashi out of the way, Obito looks at the huge rock boulder above him as his move becomes bigger [RAW]
[120] FULL scene of Kaakshi pushing the rock until he stops pushing it [RAW]
[120] Kakashi saying "Damnit!" and pounds on the ground, FULL scene of Kaakshi into emotion wreckage until obito says soemthing about the gift [RAW]
[120] Obito's sharingan eye opening (and closing backa nd forth as he is still under the rock) [RAW]
[120] Kakashi and Obito's half faces sliding from top and bottom until it fits [RAW]
[120] Scene when Kakashi's hair shows up after the rock rthing exploded, just his hair moving [RAW]
[120] Kakashi with his eye close as he's crying with his hair moving (only that, with his eye closed) [RAW] 
[120] Kakashi's right black eye to his left sharingan eye as his hair moves [RAW]
[120] From bottom to top, going upwards on Kakashi [RAW]
[120] Kakashi panting from on the rock cliff after he moved the rock ninja Kakkou [RAW]
[120] FULL scene as more rocks collapses on Obito as cheerful Kakashi appears then back to obito then cheerful Rin appears than back to obito as it goes to black [RAW]
[120] Scene goes from behind Kakashi as it turns to his head as he turns his head a little on the tree with Rin [RAW]
[120] As the rock ninjas jumps in the air, going towards Kakashi with his chidori in hand, zooms more into his sharingan until a black out [RAW]
[120] Kakashi slowly opening his sharingan eye [RAW]
[120] FULL scene of rin as he she looks up at the night sky's stars as it moves upwards on Rin [RAW]
[120] FULL scene of the bridge being blown up as Kakshi is at the bottom towards minato and rin at the top 
[120] FULL scene of Kaakshi's sharingan eye until it laters adds the googles to his face then its gone [RAW]
[120] Googles on the memorial stone as it zooms backwards until it black outs [RAW]




Thanks. Notice: ALL of them are in order of events of the episodes, couldn't really put the time in because of course everyone who watches anime online watches them on different sites.. so... >.> 

Anyhow, Thanks if you could do them. I know 119 and 120 is so old like back in July 31st.
----------
Lots of rep given and credit. 

I'd like them signature sized, I won't use them on this forum but just a regular siggy size. Thanks.


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Nov 19, 2009)

I would very much appreciate mine still being done =) Thank you very much!


----------



## Laex (Nov 19, 2009)

XxDarkXBeautyxX said:


> I would very much appreciate mine still being done =) Thank you very much!



okay, so. i just downloaded it and redownloaded it. and it ends up being like 10 seconds long and blank and white 

think you can change the format of it and reupload it?


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Nov 20, 2009)

Ohhh I'm sorry, mine says it's normal. Do you know what format is best?


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 21, 2009)

Laex said:


> so after a long absense im back, do these gifs still need to be done?
> 
> no reply = not making it



It hasn't been that long since i posted it. So yes,DO WANT.


----------



## Laex (Nov 21, 2009)

XxDarkXBeautyxX said:


> Ohhh I'm sorry, mine says it's normal. Do you know what format is best?



avi? 



The Luiz said:


> It hasn't been that long since i posted it. So yes,DO WANT.



k. ima on it.


----------



## Sunako (Nov 21, 2009)

Hallo againz. 

Signature , pliz.
Teh link: 
Time: 0:17 ; 0:19
HQ & a small black border. 
Thanks.


----------



## Laex (Nov 21, 2009)

December said:


> Hallo againz.
> 
> Signature , pliz.
> Teh link:
> ...



wait you just want a 2 second sig?


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 21, 2009)

Laex said:


> sorry it took so long



You should have told me that you can't do long gifs. =\


----------



## Laex (Nov 21, 2009)

The Luiz said:


> You should have told me that you can't do long gifs. =\



You should have told me that you would be a bitch about it. =\


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Nov 22, 2009)

OMG thanks <3 That's very pretty!


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 22, 2009)

Laex said:


> i can, but if you read the op, ill make the gif shorter and high quality than longer and lower quality



me see


----------



## Sunako (Nov 22, 2009)

Laex said:


> wait you just want a 2 second sig?



You can make it into an ava if you want. I just love Mai's lovely face.


----------



## Laex (Nov 22, 2009)

December said:


> Hallo againz.
> 
> Signature , pliz.
> Teh link:
> ...



gotz ta love da avatar <3 





Also. This is the hundredth post


----------



## Sunako (Nov 23, 2009)

Oooooooh , pretty.  thankyou<3


----------



## Tsukiyo (Nov 24, 2009)

i love you laex


----------



## Tsukiyo (Nov 24, 2009)

that's not paramore


----------



## Laex (Nov 24, 2009)

Tsukiyo said:


> that's not paramore



thats what you linked


----------



## Tsukiyo (Nov 24, 2009)

lies                                    


oh damn it is


----------



## Laex (Nov 24, 2009)

Tsukiyo said:


> lies
> 
> 
> oh damn it is




fine the right link and ill re-make it tomorrow ;3


----------



## Tsukiyo (Nov 24, 2009)

stupid MTV sign but oh well


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 25, 2009)

Can I have a 150x150 Ava Gif please Alex <3



0:32-0:35 please 

Thanks <3


----------



## Laex (Nov 25, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Can I have a 150x150 Ava Gif please Alex <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



s'all good


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 26, 2009)

HNNNNNN,  Thank you pek


----------



## Tsukiyo (Nov 28, 2009)

does this work better?


----------



## Laex (Nov 28, 2009)

Tsukiyo said:


> does this work better?



perfect


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 28, 2009)

Could I request another please Alex? 

Sig Request:

Size: 270 x 170
Border: Black thin <:

On the link use Source Two (:

Thanks <3


----------



## Laex (Nov 28, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Could I request another please Alex?
> 
> Sig Request:
> 
> ...


 
you forgot to put in the time you want xD


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh bugger  

10:25 - 10:32 <:


----------



## Laex (Nov 28, 2009)

Tsukiyo said:


> hey laex
> 
> Size: 150x150
> Link:
> ...



Took long enough, but its done 

I made 2 types of sigs since the first one came out really LQ 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tsukiyo (Nov 28, 2009)

thanks a lot!!!!!


----------



## Laex (Nov 30, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Could I request another please Alex?
> 
> Sig Request:
> 
> ...



so liek. this scene is so kawaii pek


*Spoiler*: __ 



again, 2 versions, big and small.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks Alex


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Dec 1, 2009)

I don't think he has a file size limit at the time, but if I would have to guess it would be around 100 kb.  It shouldn't be that big a deal since it is a second or so long.  If you can't get it to look decent at that file size, then just go with the smallest file size you can get it at to where it looks decent.


----------



## Laex (Dec 1, 2009)

So, i attempted this. and actually it wasnt only a second long it actually was like 5...  

But i made a few different version using NF's limit of 100 KB and it looks like shit ;___;

Also made a few versions with a black border instead of gold. 


*Spoiler*: _150_ 














*Spoiler*: _100_ 














if you figure out the actual file size i might be able to make a better one with a larger file size.  such as this:


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Dec 1, 2009)

That is good enough right there, wow.  Thanks a bunch.  I might ask for another one later on from this youtube parody dub of this Mexican shoot-em-up movie with Super Mario Bros. sound effects, and stuff like that (I'll send you the link on your profile).

Rep en route to your "Reap box".


----------



## Laex (Dec 1, 2009)

sure     x3


----------



## Soldier (Dec 1, 2009)

Avatar: 
4:47-4:49; fade-out loop, dotted border, 150x150. :3 

Signature: 
1:03-1:07 + 1:39-1:41
One .gif, if possible? Dotted border, big and HQ. x3
Make the connection smooth as possible, please. Looooooooooooopz.


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Dec 2, 2009)

I have a limit for you now (since it doesn't appear to want to accept files bigger than 48.8 kb).  Do you think you can get it 100x100 and under that kb limit for me?  If it doesn't look very good, then just use the part after the yellow blur where it is getting summoned and just use the part where you see his eyes gleam red and have that loop endlessly.


Thanks.


----------



## Laex (Dec 2, 2009)

Soldier said:


> Avatar:
> 4:47-4:49; fade-out loop, dotted border, 150x150. :3
> 
> Signature:
> ...



i can do et  But it might nto be as a big as you hope it be D;



Ero_Sennin said:


> I have a limit for you now (since it doesn't appear to want to accept files bigger than 48.8 kb).  Do you think you can get it 100x100 and under that kb limit for me?  If it doesn't look very good, then just use the part after the yellow blur where it is getting summoned and just use the part where you see his eyes gleam red and have that loop endlessly.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



yeah, it'll look like shit to make it under 50kb. so just the eyes


----------



## Laex (Dec 2, 2009)

Ero_Sennin said:


> I have a limit for you now (since it doesn't appear to want to accept files bigger than 48.8 kb).  Do you think you can get it 100x100 and under that kb limit for me?  If it doesn't look very good, then just use the part after the yellow blur where it is getting summoned and just use the part where you see his eyes gleam red and have that loop endlessly.
> 
> 
> Thanks.





i got it pretty HQ too


----------



## Laex (Dec 2, 2009)

Soldier said:


> Avatar:
> 4:47-4:49; fade-out loop, dotted border, 150x150. :3
> 
> Signature:
> ...



it turned out good  

i hope i merged it well D;



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Soldier (Dec 2, 2009)

It's beautiful!   

/fangasm pek

Thank you~! <3


----------



## Laex (Dec 2, 2009)

Soldier said:


> It's beautiful!
> 
> /fangasm pek
> 
> Thank you~! <3



no problem


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Dec 3, 2009)

It is awesome!!  Thanks again Laex (btw, did you check out that youtube video?).


----------



## Laex (Dec 3, 2009)

Ero_Sennin said:


> It is awesome!!  Thanks again Laex (btw, did you check out that youtube video?).



couldnt really understand it  all that much XD


----------



## Cenyane (Dec 3, 2009)

3:08-3:10
Avatar

0:11-0:20
Signature

Choose the size.


----------



## Laex (Dec 4, 2009)

Aces said:


> 3:08-3:10
> Avatar
> 
> 0:11-0:20
> ...



all done 



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Black (Dec 4, 2009)

Size: 150x150
Link: 
Length: 1:04-1:07
Type: Avatar
Border: thin and black


----------



## Laex (Dec 4, 2009)

Black said:


> Size: 150x150
> Link:
> Length: 1:04-1:07
> Type: Avatar
> Border: thin and black



all done


----------



## Yoona (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi could I get a set please ?

Avy : 150 x 150
Link :
Length : 3:44 - 3:46
Style : It doesn't matter
Border - The thin black one


Sig
Size: 267x163
Length : 25 -34
Same Link as Avatar.
Same border as avatar

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cenyane (Dec 5, 2009)

Laex said:


> all done
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanx


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 5, 2009)

Thank you so much! pek

*EDIT:* Well, now I got a pickle. :S It only allows me to save both images as JPEG or All Files and in neither cases can they be added as an avatar. Says the GIF has an incorrect extension.


----------



## Laex (Dec 5, 2009)

Pesky Bug said:


> Thank you so much! pek
> 
> *EDIT:* Well, now I got a pickle. :S It only allows me to save both images as JPEG or All Files and in neither cases can they be added as an avatar. Says the GIF has an incorrect extension.



this happens a lot. just try to re save them, and if it doesnt work. try to save these ones.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 5, 2009)

Ah, it worked. Thanks.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 5, 2009)

Thank ya. 

rep after the 24


----------



## Laex (Dec 5, 2009)

Aldo Raine said:


> Thank ya.
> 
> rep after the 24



cant wait 


might actually get to ascendant


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm closing in on that as well.


----------



## Laex (Dec 5, 2009)

i only need 2k more


----------



## Yoona (Dec 6, 2009)

Did I do something wrong ? 

You left out my request.


----------



## Muse (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello i'd like to request a set please 



Avy: 150x150, 2:28 - 2:30, basically where she turns her head and looks at the camera

Sig: Whatever size you wanna make it ;3, 0:53-1:01

 Just a thin black border on both, and since it's two things i'll rep you twice<3

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Laex (Dec 6, 2009)

Tia Harribel said:


> Hi could I get a set please ?
> 
> Avy : 150 x 150
> Link :
> ...



one question : for the length of the sig do you want 0:25 - 0:34? 



Tia Harribel said:


> Did I do something wrong ?
> 
> You left out my request.



found it :3

so sorry that i missed this post  ill do it now :3



woohooitsbrenda said:


> Hello i'd like to request a set please
> 
> 
> 
> ...



easy enough. you're #2 in line


----------



## Yoona (Dec 6, 2009)

Yeah from 0:25 - 0:34 for the sig . 

It's Ok.


----------



## Laex (Dec 6, 2009)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> Hello i'd like to request a set please
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 











Tia Harribel said:


> Yeah from 0:25 - 0:34 for the sig .
> 
> It's Ok.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Muse (Dec 6, 2009)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Awesome thanks so much!


----------



## Yoona (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks Laex


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Dec 6, 2009)

Size- As big as you can make it
Link-
Length-9:36-9:38
Type-Avatar
Style-whichever seems best?
Border-Thin black line


Size-As big as it can get without looking bad
Link-same as the avatar
Length-9:36-9:34
Type-signature
Style-whichever seems best
Border-Thin black line


----------



## Laex (Dec 6, 2009)

~SAGE~ said:


> Size- As big as you can make it
> 
> Link-
> 
> ...



kso. you do meet the requirements to be a senior member, but all you have to do is join the group 


when you join the group i can make your avatar 150x150 for you. just VM me k?

unless you dont want it big ;____; than i can make it small for you.


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Dec 6, 2009)

Yeah. I haven't gotten a reply yet though


----------



## Laex (Dec 6, 2009)

~SAGE~ said:


> Yeah. I haven't gotten a reply yet though



yeah, it takes a while but ill make it senior sized anyway 

download link?


----------



## Damaris (Dec 6, 2009)

Can I get an avatar (junior size) of 1:10 to 1:12?

And if isn't too much trouble, can I have a sig of 1:56 to 2:03 in the same video?


----------



## Laex (Dec 6, 2009)

tsundere said:


> Can I get an avatar (junior size) of 1:10 to 1:12?
> 
> And if isn't too much trouble, can I have a sig of 1:56 to 2:03 in the same video?



ill try to finish this before i go to bed  i probably will


----------



## Laex (Dec 6, 2009)

tsundere said:


> Can I get an avatar (junior size) of 1:10 to 1:12?
> 
> And if isn't too much trouble, can I have a sig of 1:56 to 2:03 in the same video?



i am dissapoint with the quality of the av. but thats all i can do with a junior av >_<



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Damaris (Dec 6, 2009)

Laex said:


> i am dissapoint with the quality of the av. but thats all i can do with a junior av >_<
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




That was amazingly quick!

Thanks a lot! Cred and rep will be yours of course.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Dec 8, 2009)

hey laex 

Size: 150x150
Link: 
Length: 0:12-0:15
Type: Avatar
Style: what ever looks nice
Border: thin and black 


Size: 267x163
Link: Same video as avatar
Length: 2:13-2:21
Type: Sig
Style: what ever looks nice 
Border: thin and black 

thanks


----------



## Laex (Dec 8, 2009)

Tsukiyo said:


> hey laex
> 
> Size: 150x150
> Link:
> ...







i was watching this video all yesterday pek


----------



## Laex (Dec 9, 2009)

Tsukiyo said:


> hey laex
> 
> Size: 150x150
> Link:
> ...



oh shit. this sig came out so LQ i almost cried 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tsukiyo (Dec 9, 2009)

aww its ok 

i still like it


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 10, 2009)

Borderless ava.

 3:44 - 3:45. Normal Junior, unless you can do 120x90 and it still come out with decent quality.



Black and white box border sig:

 0:34 - 0:43

grats on the new rank btw


----------



## valerian (Dec 10, 2009)

at 0:39 - 0:43, 150x150, black and white border.


----------



## Laex (Dec 10, 2009)

Tsukiyo said:


> aww its ok
> 
> i still like it



yeah the sig turned out good, but kinda small. but the av was kinda long and f'd up.


----------



## Laex (Dec 10, 2009)

Aldo Raine said:


> Borderless ava.
> 
> 3:44 - 3:45. Normal Junior, unless you can do 120x90 and it still come out with decent quality.
> 
> ...




im pretty sure i got the demensions right on this av xD If not, ill do it again.


thanks 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Laex (Dec 10, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> at 0:39 - 0:43, 150x150, black and white border.




Av came out well.


----------



## valerian (Dec 10, 2009)

Any way to slow it down a bit? Or would that just ruin the quality?


----------



## Laex (Dec 10, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Any way to slow it down a bit? Or would that just ruin the quality?



well, without lowering the quality i can make it a bit slower, or just slower but the latter might be kind of jumpy between frames.

or, i can lower the quality a bit and slow down just one section like the hand or the face or make it more lower quality to make it all slow.


----------



## valerian (Dec 10, 2009)

> make it more lower quality to make it all slow.



Could you try this?


----------



## Laex (Dec 10, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Could you try this?



oh shit. this is gonna look bad.


----------



## Laex (Dec 10, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Could you try this?



actually not that bad. a bit jumpy, but i can fix that by making it a bit faster...


----------



## valerian (Dec 10, 2009)

Wait, how you done it yet?

Edit: Nevermind. 

Looks better than I thought.


----------



## Laex (Dec 10, 2009)

is it good enough?


----------



## valerian (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeah it's great, thanks.


----------



## Laex (Dec 10, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Yeah it's great, thanks.



k then. its great that ya like it


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 10, 2009)

Any chance you could make it big enough to show Freakazoid and Santa?


----------



## Laex (Dec 11, 2009)

Aldo Raine said:


> Any chance you could make it big enough to show Freakazoid and Santa?



all done


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 11, 2009)

Thank ye, good sir.


----------



## Yosha (Dec 11, 2009)

cut it down then?


----------



## Laex (Dec 12, 2009)

Masa Def said:


> cut it down then?



kso. just noticed. This is like a full movie and liek. ima not download an hour and a half worth of video for one av. Got a youtube video of the part you want?


----------



## Yosha (Dec 12, 2009)

1:50-4?


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 13, 2009)

Okay I need these pics as soon as you can because I am a presenter for the naruwards, could they all be 200 x 200 little graphics etc!

Gaara:



Naruto: 



Sasuke:



Kakashi:



Jiraiya:


----------



## Laex (Dec 13, 2009)

Masa Def said:


> 1:50-4?



kso. done.


----------



## Laex (Dec 14, 2009)

Tapp Zaddaz said:


> Here are the youtubelinks for each video.
> Avatar
> 
> Signature



finished it 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Dec 14, 2009)

Laex said:


> finished it
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you, the sig is perfect but, I made a mistake and gave you the wrong size for the avatar. Could you please make it 125x125?


----------



## Laex (Dec 14, 2009)

Tapp Zaddaz said:


> Thank you, the sig is perfect but, I made a mistake and gave you the wrong size for the avatar. Could you please make it 125x125?



 

this will make it harder. but sure.


also, you know you can be a senior member? why dont you join the group?


----------



## Laex (Dec 14, 2009)

Tapp Zaddaz said:


> Thank you, the sig is perfect but, I made a mistake and gave you the wrong size for the avatar. Could you please make it 125x125?



kso. here xD


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Dec 14, 2009)

*Fast...*



Laex said:


> kso. here xD



Thank you again!


----------



## Ziko (Dec 14, 2009)

Could you make an avatar and a sig for me?

Avatar:
Size: As big as the forum allows.
Video: 
Timing:Just loop the part of Red and Pikachu walking at 0:07-0:08
Border: Whatever you want.

Signature:
Size: As big as possible.
Video: 
Timing:0:54-1:03
Border:Whatever you want.

Take your time. I'm not in a hurry.


----------



## Laex (Dec 14, 2009)

Ziko said:


> Could you make an avatar and a sig for me?
> 
> Avatar:
> Size: As big as the forum allows.
> ...



kwell, im kinda of busy atm and possibily will be for the next few days, and in the mean time would you want to join the senior members group so you can get a big av?


----------



## Ziko (Dec 15, 2009)

Yes, I really would. But I don't know how :S


----------



## Laex (Dec 15, 2009)

Ziko said:


> Yes, I really would. But I don't know how :S



Kso.

Go to your User CP and in the colomn on the left hand side under the heading "Networking" click "Group Memberships" click the bubble for Senior Members than at the bottom click the button for join group. Type in soemthing like. I WANT A BIG AV  wait 5 days. PROFIT.


----------



## Laex (Dec 16, 2009)

Ziko said:


> Could you make an avatar and a sig for me?
> 
> Avatar:
> Size: As big as the forum allows.
> ...



Sorry about the quality of the sig >_< It would not get better even with the highest possible file size 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nimander (Dec 16, 2009)

For the avy, I'd like it from 2:13 to 2:14, with only War Machine's face (the one on the right) if possible.  

For the sig, I'd like it from 2:15 to 2:19, or in other words the whole scene until it cuts out.

Avatar: senior size
Border: solid please

Sig: as big as possible without sacrificing quality.  I leave it to your professional judgment
Border: solid as well please

I'm not the type to rush someone else normally, but I'm not sure how long this will survive on Youtube lol.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Laex (Dec 17, 2009)

Nimander said:


> For the avy, I'd like it from 2:17 to 2:18, with only War Machine's face (the one on the right) if possible.
> 
> For the sig, I'd like it from 2:19 to 2:23, or in other words the whole scene until it cuts out.
> 
> ...



"This video is private" 


Also, more info on the border? By solid to you mean thin/thick/normal, what color? xD


----------



## Nimander (Dec 17, 2009)

Laex said:


> "This video is private"
> 
> 
> Also, more info on the border? By solid to you mean thin/thick/normal, what color? xD



Changing settings now.

And I'd like the borders thin with a black border.


----------



## Ziko (Dec 17, 2009)

Laex said:


> Sorry about the quality of the sig >_< It would not get better even with the highest possible file size
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Don't worry about the quality! I love it! THX!


----------



## Laex (Dec 17, 2009)

Nimander said:


> Changing settings now.
> 
> And I'd like the borders thin with a black border.



the vid is now blocked by paramount xD


----------



## Nimander (Dec 18, 2009)

I don't get it I can see it just fine. I would've thought Paramount would delete it if I couldn't see it.

Does this URL work?


If so, I adjusted the times in my first post earlier on the page.


----------



## Laex (Dec 18, 2009)

Nimander said:


> I don't get it I can see it just fine. I would've thought Paramount would delete it if I couldn't see it.
> 
> Does this URL work?
> 
> ...



okay, it all works now.  will do it.


----------



## Laex (Dec 18, 2009)

Nimander said:


> For the avy, I'd like it from 2:13 to 2:14, with only War Machine's face (the one on the right) if possible.
> 
> For the sig, I'd like it from 2:15 to 2:19, or in other words the whole scene until it cuts out.
> 
> ...



Ironman 2  



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nimander (Dec 18, 2009)

You.  Are awesome.

*repped*


----------



## Laex (Dec 19, 2009)

Nimander said:


> Sorry to disturb you again, Laex, but I wanted to ask if you could make the sig gif bigger after all?  I don't know if it's the size or if it was the quality of the video, but it seems dark for some reason.
> 
> If you have other requests or if you just don't want to do it, that's fine.  But if you do, I will rep you again as soon as I've spread some.



the video itself was dark so i cant do much about that, i could trya nd make it a bit brighter if you want. 


Also, did you try adjusting the brightness of your monitor? BEcause it looks fine on mine, btw.


----------



## Laex (Dec 19, 2009)

kso. 


*Spoiler*: __ 









If you put both of the gifs next to each other they looks the same brightness, but this one is actually a bit brighter


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 20, 2009)

1:26-1:32. (senior ava)

 0:38 - 0:41(senior ava)


Annddd, if I rep you twice, a profile ava plz? 
 1:03 - 1:05 - 170x170

All black and white box border.


----------



## April (Dec 20, 2009)

Avy: 1:22 - 1:25 

150x150 


Sig: 1:33 - 1:40 [till the girl leaves]

I want it as big as possible. 

I want the border to be black and white. :]


----------



## Candy (Dec 20, 2009)

Sig
Size: the normal sig gif size, whatever looks best
link: 
Time: 1:02 - 1:13
Border: black

Avatar
link: 
Time: 5:45-5:50
Size: Senior
Botder: black


Thanks in advance, reps will be given out


----------



## Laex (Dec 21, 2009)

Aldo Raine said:


> 1:26-1:32. (senior ava)
> 
> 0:38 - 0:41(senior ava)
> 
> ...



Kso, the first av is 6 seconds. how about like 1:29-1:32? 

Also for the second do you want the chick in the av or just brad?



April said:


> Avy: 1:22 - 1:25
> 
> 150x150
> 
> ...





Candy said:


> Sig
> Size: the normal sig gif size, whatever looks best
> link:
> Time: 1:02 - 1:13
> ...



K. doing all of these now.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 21, 2009)

Yeah that tiem is fine. And yes, just Brad.


----------



## Laex (Dec 21, 2009)

April said:


> Avy: 1:22 - 1:25
> 
> 150x150
> 
> ...



Kso, finished this one first while waiting for Aldo's response  


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Laex (Dec 21, 2009)

Aldo Raine said:


> 1:26-1:32. (senior ava)
> 
> 0:38 - 0:41(senior ava)
> 
> ...



Done done.  I made the profile pic extra long since profile pics can be pretty big 



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 21, 2009)

Perfecto  /reps


----------



## April (Dec 21, 2009)

Laex said:


> Kso, finished this one first while waiting for Aldo's response
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you. I'll be back.


----------



## Laex (Dec 21, 2009)

Candy said:


> Sig
> Size: the normal sig gif size, whatever looks best
> link:
> Time: 1:02 - 1:13
> ...



Sorry for the quality >_< But in my defence the video was crap quality xD 



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Candy (Dec 21, 2009)

Thank you SOOOOOOOOOOOOO much 

+reps and cred bama


----------



## Sine (Dec 22, 2009)

ava
stock: 
time: 1:14 - 1:16
size: 150x150

sig
stock: 
time: 0:56 - 1:04
size: 240x135

black & white borders for both please


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 22, 2009)

Ava


Time: 2:47-2:50 (Pretty much before the card appears)
Size: 150x150
Border: Thin Black

Thanks <3


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 22, 2009)

I love your Gifs Alex :33


----------



## Laex (Dec 22, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> I love your Gifs Alex :33



This is because Alex x Kelsey is your OTHP


----------



## Laex (Dec 22, 2009)

shiner said:


> ava
> stock:
> time: 1:14 - 1:16
> size: 150x150
> ...



All done :33



*Spoiler*: __ 







Oh also, i did make it to the size you wanted. just way too ugly.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 22, 2009)

Laex said:


> This is because Alex x Kelsey is your OTHP



Trudat Alex <3


----------



## Laex (Dec 22, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Trudat Alex <3



<3


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 22, 2009)

Thats hot yo' pek Thanks <33


----------



## Mish (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey Laex 

Avy please



Thannnkss


----------



## Laex (Dec 23, 2009)

Mish said:


> Hey Laex
> 
> Avy please
> 
> ...


----------



## Chee (Dec 23, 2009)

Size: Whatever size looks good
Link: 
Length: 0:31 - 0: 33 and if its possible to add this on as well: 1:02 - 1:03
Type: Signature
Style: Fits within NF's senior filesize
Border: No border


----------



## Laex (Dec 23, 2009)

Chee said:


> Size: Whatever size looks good
> Link:
> Length: 0:31 - 0: 33 and if its possible to add this on as well: 1:02 - 1:03
> Type: Signature
> ...



Yeah i can merge the two parts, but one question. For the first part do you want the whole section of where he's in the kitchen? Since that's actually 0:32-0:34.


----------



## Chee (Dec 23, 2009)

Yea, the whole part in the kitchen and the entire part where -I'm guessing its water- water is exploding out.


----------



## Laex (Dec 23, 2009)

Chee said:


> Yea, the whole part in the kitchen and the entire part where -I'm guessing its water- water is exploding out.



Good enough. Here ya are. 

edited with the cropped version. Makes border-less sigs looks better.


----------



## Chee (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh my gosh, thank you!


----------



## Mish (Dec 23, 2009)

Thats great, thanks


----------



## krome (Dec 23, 2009)

Signature, black border.


----------



## Laex (Dec 23, 2009)

okita said:


> Signature, black border.



/Mononoke


----------



## krome (Dec 23, 2009)

I love it  Thank you~!


----------



## Chee (Dec 26, 2009)

That looks fantastic! Thank you! pek

I'll be back to rep you again, at my limit.


----------



## Yoona (Dec 26, 2009)

Can I get a set please ? 


Avy - 150 x 150
Length - 4:20 - 4:21
Border - Black

Sig - Junior size
Length - 2:39 - 2:47
Border - Same as avy


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 27, 2009)

- 1:26 - 1:29

  1:03 - 1:06(cut out the girl at the very start)

Black and white box border....... and 150x200 this tiem.


----------



## DragonTiger (Dec 27, 2009)

Size: I honestly don't know. Your call.
Link: 
Time: Here's the tricky(?) part. I'd like 0:00-0:06, skip ahead to 0:10 and go from 0:10-0:12. 

To be more specific, I'd like that entire montage done, but without the girl with the long hair. If you could stop around 0:12-0:13, then  I think that should fit under 10 seconds. If that isn't possible, then 0:00-0:08 will do.

Type: Sig 
Style: Smaller


If you can do this for me, I'd be really grateful. You'd have credit, rep, and my undying loyalty


----------



## Laex (Dec 27, 2009)

Tia Harribel said:


> Can I get a set please ?
> 
> 
> Avy - 150 x 150
> ...





Aldo Raine said:


> - 1:26 - 1:29
> 
> 1:03 - 1:06(cut out the girl at the very start)
> 
> Black and white box border....... and 150x200 this tiem.





DragonTiger said:


> Size: I honestly don't know. Your call.
> Link:
> Time: Here's the tricky(?) part. I'd like 0:00-0:06, skip ahead to 0:10 and go from 0:10-0:12.
> 
> ...




Doing these all now 


Just one question, how did you get a big av Aldo?


----------



## Laex (Dec 27, 2009)

I lack access


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 27, 2009)

Request group membership.


----------



## Laex (Dec 27, 2009)

Aldo Raine said:


> Request group membership.



I really have no use for pimping projects. Nothing to pimp you see


----------



## Laex (Dec 27, 2009)

Tia Harribel said:


> Can I get a set please ?
> 
> 
> Avy - 150 x 150
> ...



Enjoy. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Yoona (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Laex (Dec 27, 2009)

Aldo Raine said:


> - 1:26 - 1:29
> 
> 1:03 - 1:06(cut out the girl at the very start)
> 
> Black and white box border....... and 150x200 this tiem.



Big avs are so epic 

Here's yours. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks. 

will rep after blockage


----------



## Laex (Dec 27, 2009)

DragonTiger said:


> Size: I honestly don't know. Your call.
> Link:
> Time: Here's the tricky(?) part. I'd like 0:00-0:06, skip ahead to 0:10 and go from 0:10-0:12.
> 
> ...



K it's done . Had to just do the 0:00-0:08


----------



## DragonTiger (Dec 27, 2009)

Laex said:


> K it's done . Had to just do the 0:00-0:08



Thanks a lot. I really appreciate it.


----------



## krome (Dec 28, 2009)

Signature.


----------



## Laex (Dec 28, 2009)

krome said:


> Signature.



All done.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 29, 2009)

Default


1:07 to 1:21 Plz.

Avvy same border and size as my current.

+reps to whomever, thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## Damaris (Dec 29, 2009)

sig stock: 
request: this is kinda tricky, but the OP said you did merges, so....just let me know if it can't be done. 4:52-4:55, 5:17-5:23, 5:28-5:30 all merged together in one sig. Subtitles removed would be nice, but if that's impossible, no big deal. Sorry.


avy stock: 
1:58-2:00
size: just make it senior, i'm almost there. thank you.  
sorry again.


----------



## Laex (Dec 29, 2009)

tsundere said:


> sig stock:
> request: this is kinda tricky, but the OP said you did merges, so....just let me know if it can't be done. 4:52-4:55, 5:17-5:23, 5:28-5:30 all merged together in one sig. Subtitles removed would be nice, but if that's impossible, no big deal. Sorry.
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah i can merge all those together, but the total is a big long? Can you pic maybe 2 seconds or so to take out? 

And i can just crop out the bottom where the subtitles are if you want.

The avy is no problem


@Shion working on yours too :33


----------



## Damaris (Dec 29, 2009)

Laex said:


> Yeah i can merge all those together, but the total is a big long? Can you pic maybe 2 seconds or so to take out?
> 
> And i can just crop out the bottom where the subtitles are if you want.
> 
> ...




4:53-4:55, 5:18-5:23, 5:28-5:30


Better?

Thank you so much.


----------



## Laex (Dec 29, 2009)

tsundere said:


> 4:53-4:55, 5:18-5:23, 5:28-5:30
> 
> 
> Better?
> ...



much better, doing now.


----------



## Laex (Dec 29, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> Default
> 
> 
> 1:07 to *1:21* Plz.
> ...



K, just saw this and is it supposed to be a typo? Dont you mean 1:11?

If so, here


----------



## Laex (Dec 29, 2009)

tsundere said:


> sig stock:
> request: this is kinda tricky, but the OP said you did merges, so....just let me know if it can't be done. 4:52-4:55, 5:17-5:23, 5:28-5:30 all merged together in one sig. Subtitles removed would be nice, but if that's impossible, no big deal. Sorry.
> 
> 
> ...



All done :33


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Damaris (Dec 29, 2009)

Laex said:


> All done :33
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



beautiful~ 

cred&rep are yours. i'll use the avy as soon as i'm able. sig turned out amazing, sorry for the trouble.


----------



## Laex (Dec 29, 2009)

tsundere said:


> beautiful~
> 
> cred&rep are yours. i'll use the avy as soon as i'm able. sig turned out amazing, sorry for the trouble.



No trouble at all. If you ask for something, I'll try to make it xD


----------



## Roy (Dec 30, 2009)

Avatar and Sig please.

Avatar: 
Size 150 x 150
time: 0:07-0:08. Just the part where the dradle is spinning, thanks 

Sig: 
Size: whatever works for you
time: 1:07 - 1:16. Where the buildings show up then the camera zooms out or whatever to show the title.

Thanks!


----------



## Mai (Dec 30, 2009)

Sig please 

1:55-2:01


----------



## Laex (Dec 30, 2009)

All done.



Roy said:


> Avatar and Sig please.
> 
> Avatar:
> Size 150 x 150
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 











Mai said:


> Sig please
> 
> 1:55-2:01


----------



## Roy (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Shadow (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey guys I was wondering if you can make me a 400 x 200 gif of this picture.

Basically I want it to have all of the guys individual picture going from left to right.

So I'd want the first row to be Sanji, Zoro, Frankie etc etc but I was wondering if you can make it spin when they first appear like you know like a card flip sideways.  So that way it seems like a rotating character wheel thing.  Also If I can get an avatar of it to match would be great.  Thanks.  PM me if you have any questions about it

Stock is this


----------



## Laex (Dec 30, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Hey guys I was wondering if you can make me a 400 x 200 gif of this picture.
> 
> Basically I want it to have all of the guys individual picture going from left to right.
> 
> ...



Well since you requested this in the workshop too someone can do it there  

But just to say, this probably wont fit in such a big gif as 400 x 200.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 30, 2009)

I can only request it from one shop?  That should have been a rule then


----------



## Laex (Dec 30, 2009)

well there's not really a rule against it, its just that there would be 2 people doing the same work and really, a waste of time for one of them.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 30, 2009)

Well i asked the workshop to make me a set.  Avatar and Sig.  I only asked you for the sig.  I was hoping that whoever finished the sig first wouldn't mind it.


----------



## Laex (Dec 30, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Well i asked the workshop to make me a set.  Avatar and Sig.  I only asked you for the sig.  I was hoping that whoever finished the sig first wouldn't mind it.



Well... i still dont know what you mean about the card flip/spin thing.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 30, 2009)

Like the picture would flip from right to left and the other side would reveal another picture


----------



## Laex (Dec 30, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Like the picture would flip from right to left and the other side would reveal another picture



yeah. thats impossible for what i know. It might be possible with like a 3D rendering/flash program but i have no idea about that.


----------



## Damaris (Jan 2, 2010)

*Link:* 
*Length:* _Sig:_ 2:20-2:30 _Avy_: 4:15-4:18
*Type:* Set
*Border:* Whatever the default is.

Sorry for bothering you again, and sorry for youtube, I know most gif makers don't like it. If I've requested too early, just let me know, I can wait. And size of sig isn't important, just make it nice. Avy I would like to be 150x150 however.


----------



## Laex (Jan 2, 2010)

tsundere said:


> *Link:*
> *Length:* _Sig:_ 2:20-2:30 _Avy_: 4:15-4:18
> *Type:* Set
> *Border:* Whatever the default is.
> ...



Actually, i prefer youtube. Its shorter vids compared to the whole episode from other links :33 It doesnt really matter how early you request again, since as you can see, buisness is dead xD 

But just as a warning, the earlist ill be able to do this is friday yes all the weay at the end of next week :33


----------



## Damaris (Jan 2, 2010)

Laex said:


> Actually, i prefer youtube. Its shorter vids compared to the whole episode from other links :33 It doesnt really matter how early you request again, since as you can see, buisness is dead xD
> 
> But just as a warning, the earlist ill be able to do this is friday yes all the weay at the end of next week :33



Good, I'm always scared I make people mad when I post youtube links. And I don't know why business is dead, you do the quickest/best quality gifs I've seen on this forum in a shop. Oh well. 

And Friday is fine, I just got this set anyway and I'd like to wear it a little more.


----------



## Laex (Jan 2, 2010)

tsundere said:


> Good, I'm always scared I make people mad when I post youtube links. And I don't know why business is dead, you do the quickest/best quality gifs I've seen on this forum in a shop. Oh well.
> 
> And Friday is fine, I just got this set anyway and I'd like to wear it a little more.



Oh dankou 


I will do it first thing on friday!


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jan 3, 2010)

2 ava request, if thats ok if not then do not worry about it 
Link: 
Length Avy: 3:38. Stop and skip to 3:40-3:41
Type: 150X150, 150X200 (If can't then that is fine.)
Border: Any if fine.

Thank you and please take your time.


----------



## Laex (Jan 3, 2010)

basye said:


> 2 ava request, if thats ok if not then do not worry about it
> Link:
> Length Avy: 3:38. Stop and skip to 3:40-3:41
> Type: 150X150, 150X200 (If can't then that is fine.)
> ...



I can do this, but again, not until friday. if thats to late for you. Sorry


----------



## Mish (Jan 7, 2010)

avatar plox



0:01 - 0:03 or some shit


----------



## Hisagi (Jan 7, 2010)

Life out of luck, can you make me a gif?



Make it look like its looping please


----------



## Laex (Jan 9, 2010)

basye said:


> 2 ava request, if thats ok if not then do not worry about it
> Link:
> Length Avy: 3:38. Stop and skip to 3:40-3:41
> Type: 150X150, 150X200 (If can't then that is fine.)
> ...





Mish said:


> avatar plox
> 
> 
> 
> 0:01 - 0:03 or some shit





Hisagi said:


> Life out of luck, can you make me a gif?
> 
> 
> 
> Make it look like its looping please



Does everyone still want their requests? XD I can do them now :33


----------



## quizzlix?! (Jan 9, 2010)

Avatar plz
:14-:17


----------



## Laex (Jan 9, 2010)

tsundere said:


> *Link:*
> *Length:* _Sig:_ 2:20-2:30 _Avy_: 4:15-4:18
> *Type:* Set
> *Border:* Whatever the default is.
> ...



Finally working on requests xD


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Laex (Jan 9, 2010)

Mish said:


> avatar plox
> 
> 
> 
> 0:01 - 0:03 or some shit





i lol'd


----------



## Laex (Jan 9, 2010)

basye said:


> 2 ava request, if thats ok if not then do not worry about it
> Link:
> Length Avy: 3:38. Stop and skip to 3:40-3:41
> Type: 150X150, 150X200 (If can't then that is fine.)
> ...



Done.  this is my 100th request ftw.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Laex (Jan 9, 2010)

Hisagi said:


> Life out of luck, can you make me a gif?
> 
> 
> 
> Make it look like its looping please


----------



## Mish (Jan 9, 2010)

Laex said:


> i lol'd



Thanks dood


----------



## Laex (Jan 9, 2010)

quizzlix?! said:


> Avatar plz
> :14-:17



This is a sin.


----------



## Damaris (Jan 9, 2010)

Laex said:


> Finally working on requests xD
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



you're the best ever, you know that right? 

thanks so much~
repped & credited


----------



## Hisagi (Jan 9, 2010)

thanks bro


----------



## Koroshi (Jan 10, 2010)

Avatar: 

1:34 - 1:36

Size: 150 x 200 (Under Forum limits) If possible, if not never mind.

Just get the blond girl winking. Crop out the rest.

Border: Anything that is nice or allows for under forum limits.


----------



## Laex (Jan 10, 2010)

Koroshi said:


> Avatar:
> 
> 1:34 - 1:36
> 
> ...



Everyone has big avs no adays.  Yeah sure i can do this, and really any border would work...


----------



## Laex (Jan 10, 2010)

Koroshi said:


> Avatar:
> 
> 1:34 - 1:36
> 
> ...



K. All done. If you want another border just ask. 

sorry about the quality. Trsut me it annoys me more than you.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 10, 2010)

sig gif from 3:20-3:28 :33  ?
size as big as it can be will do.thank you


----------



## Laex (Jan 10, 2010)

Wolfy_Toushiro said:


> sig gif from 3:20-3:28 :33  ?
> size as big as it can be will do.thank you



The quality is shit. sorry


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 10, 2010)

its great thanks


----------



## CHEH (Jan 10, 2010)

REEEEQUEST please
*link*: 
*type*: AVA
*SIZE* : 125X125(thought i was allowed to get bigger, i was wrong)
*time*: 00:28-00:35( I know not that long, i guess i just want the undies and people dancing within required seconds?)
*border*: a thin black one? (the one that is used the most by you i guess)


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2010)

i want a senior sized sig of this. could you start from 00:1-00:7 then skip to 00:23-00:27?



for this i just want the first 2 seconds of the video in senior sized avatar form.

and last...sorry for all the request



1:07-1:10 and then skip to 2:04-2:16

if you CAN'T compress all of that then could you just do the skip to the second part from 2:04 to 2:09?

thanks.


----------



## Laex (Jan 11, 2010)

CHEH said:


> REEEEQUEST please
> *link*:
> *type*: AVA
> *SIZE* : 125X125(thought i was allowed to get bigger, i was wrong)
> ...



kso. there no way thats gonna fit in a small av... but will attempt



Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> i want a senior sized sig of this. could you start from 00:1-00:7 then skip to 00:23-00:27?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm okay can do, just for the last one do you want the first part then 2:04-2:09 or just 2:04-2:09?


----------



## Laex (Jan 11, 2010)

CHEH said:


> REEEEQUEST please
> *link*:
> *type*: AVA
> *SIZE* : 125X125(thought i was allowed to get bigger, i was wrong)
> ...



The best i could do.


----------



## Koroshi (Jan 11, 2010)

Laex said:


> K. All done. If you want another border just ask.
> 
> sorry about the quality. Trsut me it annoys me more than you.



It's nice. Thank you.


----------



## Laex (Jan 11, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> i want a senior sized sig of this. could you start from 00:1-00:7 then skip to 00:23-00:27?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finally done ;_____;


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2010)

thank you, sorry for the lack of replies. but anyways thank you, thank yooooooou!

i love the one you picked!


----------



## valerian (Jan 11, 2010)

2:03 - 2:07

Not sure what border I want though.  Either a 1 pixel black border, or a black and white one will probably do.


----------



## Laex (Jan 11, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> 2:03 - 2:07
> 
> Not sure what border I want though.  Either a 1 pixel black border, or a black and white one will probably do.



I can do one of each? 

Also do you want an av or a sig?


----------



## valerian (Jan 11, 2010)

If you're willing to do it, then yeah. 

Just an avatar please, unless it's too long?


----------



## Laex (Jan 11, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> If you're willing to do it, then yeah.
> 
> Just an avatar please, unless it's too long?



nah ill make it fit


----------



## CHEH (Jan 11, 2010)

Laex said:


> The best i could do.


Just what i had in mind, thanks!


----------



## Laex (Jan 11, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> 2:03 - 2:07
> 
> Not sure what border I want though.  Either a 1 pixel black border, or a black and white one will probably do.



KH  I finally got KH for chirstmas. But really... A prequel? Is this a game that is suited for a prequel? Or does somethign happen later plot-wise that makes a prequel possible? 

Anyways, done.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Yosha (Jan 11, 2010)

*Link:* 
*Size:* 150x150
*Border:* dunno can you do both?


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 11, 2010)

1:04 - 1:07 The rubbing cheeks part.



8:37 - 8:41 



0:55 - 0:58

Thanks. Just Senior Avys. ^^


----------



## Laex (Jan 12, 2010)

Masa Def said:


> *Link:*
> *Size:* 150x150
> *Border:* dunno can you do both?



The time you want would help...



AppleChan said:


> 1:04 - 1:07 The rubbing cheeks part.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lots of avs. Easy. Just... the last link. pretty sure you linked the wrong place


----------



## Laex (Jan 12, 2010)

Masa Def said:


> *Link:*
> *Size:* 150x150
> *Border:* dunno can you do both?



All done.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow..really? *embarrassed >_>* Well since I don't remember what video I got that from, here's a different one to replace the last one.



2:22 - 2:26 ^^ The part with putting the boys head up.


----------



## CHEH (Jan 12, 2010)

i have a problem now, how do i fix this:
"This GIF image has the incorrect file extension."


----------



## Laex (Jan 12, 2010)

CHEH said:


> i have a problem now, how do i fix this:
> "This GIF image has the incorrect file extension."



Try this one.


----------



## Laex (Jan 12, 2010)

AppleChan said:


> 1:04 - 1:07 The rubbing cheeks part.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All done.  downloading No Money now 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks! You like it too?  It's a very cute/hot/sexy OVA/Manga. Do you mind if I request a sig?


----------



## Laex (Jan 12, 2010)

AppleChan said:


> Thanks! You like it too?  It's a very cute/hot/sexy OVA/Manga. Do you mind if I request a sig?



Sure, but I'll have to do it tomorrow after school


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 12, 2010)

Ah, ok.



Avy: 2:39 - 2:43 The part with his cute face. pek

Sig: 

2:49 - 2:57 Just that delicious scene. 

(Yes, I added an avy. I'll rep you twice. )


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 13, 2010)

1:34 - 1:37. Black and white box border, 150x200.

 0:47 - 0:49. Same as above.

 3:20 - 3:23. Black and white box border, 170x170

Twice repz


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 13, 2010)

senior size avatar
00:01-00:04

senior size signature
1:16-1:24


----------



## Laex (Jan 13, 2010)

Doing all the requests atm.


----------



## Laex (Jan 13, 2010)

AppleChan said:


> Ah, ok.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Done.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Laex (Jan 13, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> senior size avatar
> 00:01-00:04
> 
> senior size signature
> 1:16-1:24



K done.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 13, 2010)

thank yoooou


----------



## Laex (Jan 13, 2010)

Aldo Raine said:


> 1:34 - 1:37. Black and white box border, 150x200.
> 
> 0:47 - 0:49. Same as above.
> 
> ...



Heres the next 2. You have the first amirite?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 13, 2010)

Yes I do. Thanks.


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 13, 2010)

Thank you very much.  Will rep when I can and will cred when use.


----------



## Diarrhea (Jan 14, 2010)

Laex said:


> It's the best i could do for the quality
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you, it's great.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 14, 2010)

Sig: 0:43-0:47 

and as avatar 2:19-2:21 (Kuroro with the book)

Another set if it's not too much to ask

avatar: 3:49-3:51 (Silva powering up)

sig: 3:57-4:01 (Zeno punching Kuroro and Silva following up with the fireballs)

If anyone could do these I would really appreciate it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Laex (Jan 14, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Sig: 0:43-0:47
> 
> and as avatar 2:19-2:21 (Kuroro with the book)
> 
> ...



All done. Though a bit sketchy.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 14, 2010)

When I try to upload the avatars, I get an error, saying they're the wrong file extensions..


----------



## Laex (Jan 14, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> When I try to upload the avatars, I get an error, saying they're the wrong file extensions..



Fixed easily. Re-save these and try again


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 14, 2010)

I still get this message: This GIF image has the incorrect file extension.

Saved is as all files and as a jpeg


----------



## Laex (Jan 15, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I still get this message: This GIF image has the incorrect file extension.
> 
> Saved is as all files and as a jpeg



You have to save is as a gif. But anyways it seems liek its working. NF is just glitched like that sometimes.


----------



## valerian (Jan 15, 2010)

Avatar: 1:01 - 1:05, 1 pixel black border and no border. And could you try not adding the MTV logo on the top right corner, thanks. 

If you can't then use this vid instead.



0:53 - 0:57


----------



## Laex (Jan 15, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Avatar: 1:01 - 1:05, 1 pixel black border and no border. And could you try not adding the MTV logo on the top right corner, thanks.
> 
> If you can't then use this vid instead.
> 
> ...



All done


----------



## valerian (Jan 15, 2010)

Looks great. :33 Thanks.

Edit: Did I rep you? Sorry but I can't remember if I did.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 16, 2010)

Avatar 3:45-3:46 thanks


----------



## Laex (Jan 16, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Looks great. :33 Thanks.
> 
> Edit: Did I rep you? Sorry but I can't remember if I did.



nope 



Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Avatar 3:45-3:46 thanks



Doing this now


----------



## Laex (Jan 16, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Avatar 3:45-3:46 thanks



Minimal movement to be wanting a gif >_>

None the less, here it is.


----------



## valerian (Jan 16, 2010)

Laex said:


> nope
> 
> 
> 
> Doing this now



I guess I need to spread some rep than.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 16, 2010)

hi



2:02-2:09

2:10-2:14

and



00:49-00:58


----------



## Laex (Jan 16, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 2 avs and a sig? Will do tomorrow


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 16, 2010)

Laex said:


> 2 avs and a sig? Will do tomorrow



i want them all in sig form if you can since theirs a lot going on the pics.

okay. thanks!


----------



## Laex (Jan 16, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> i want them all in sig form if you can since theirs a lot going on the pics.
> 
> okay. thanks!



sigs it is.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 16, 2010)

i''ll rep in in 6 hours time when the 24 hr rule is ova thank you


----------



## Laex (Jan 17, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All done.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 17, 2010)

awesome work, i owe you some.


----------



## Sake (Jan 18, 2010)

avatar:
150 x 150, one with dotter border [if possible] and one with no border please :3
time- 2:02~2:04

sig:
whatever size works for you, no border
time- 2:30~2:35

thanks in advance :]


----------



## Laex (Jan 18, 2010)

Sake said:


> avatar:
> 150 x 150, one with dotter border [if possible] and one with no border please :3
> time- 2:02~2:04
> 
> ...



downloading the video now


----------



## Laex (Jan 18, 2010)

Sake said:


> avatar:
> 150 x 150, one with dotter border [if possible] and one with no border please :3
> time- 2:02~2:04
> 
> ...



K its done  


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sake (Jan 19, 2010)

thank you ~


----------



## Muse (Jan 19, 2010)

Ava: 0:06 - 0:09 (Where she's storiming down the hallway), thin black border, 150x150

Sig: 0:47 - 0:51 (Where she gets a drink splashed on her face and it zooms to her face), thin black border as well

thanks in advance :3


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 19, 2010)

Avy
Time: 3:13-3:16 
Size:150x150
Border: No Border

Sig:
Time:3:44-3:47
Size:300x165
Border: No Border

First to do request will get repped!!!


----------



## valerian (Jan 20, 2010)

Just wondering if you could try and do something with my current avatar.

Could you reverse it everytime he moves his head to the side, so it looks like he's looking back and forwards. You're obviously going to have cut some frames out for that (and maybe speed it up aswell), so how about the part where he's gazing for a while and when he's about to look up? Since I don't need those parts.  

If you can't do it, that's fine. But could you just make it that blacks out at the end of the gif instead then. 

I'll rep again obviously, sorry for causing such hassle. Leave it bordeless aswell. Thanks.


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 20, 2010)

- 150x200, black box border, 0:07-0:08

 - 150x200, black and white box border, 0:30 - 0:34


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 20, 2010)

May you please make an Avatar Gif out of these please?  Thanks


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Soldier (Jan 20, 2010)

ALEX. <3

Avatar plz. :3
150x150 dotted border; *1:18-1:22* : From the point he pulls out to the guns to when he crosses them. /ohpek


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 20, 2010)

someone needs to get to work on these gifs


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 20, 2010)

Laex is always consistent with time. Let him take a break. Maybe something came up. Give him a few days to work on all the new gif request.


----------



## Laex (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh shit, lots of requests Will do all of these now.  

I was busy with school all week >_>


----------



## Laex (Jan 21, 2010)

simply organizing the requests.



Muse said:


> Ava: 0:06 - 0:09 (Where she's storiming down the hallway), thin black border, 150x150
> 
> Sig: 0:47 - 0:51 (Where she gets a drink splashed on her face and it zooms to her face), thin black border as well
> 
> thanks in advance :3





Niko Bellic said:


> Avy
> Time: 3:13-3:16
> Size:150x150
> Border: No Border
> ...





Jotaro Kujo said:


> Just wondering if you could try and do something with my current avatar.
> 
> Could you reverse it everytime he moves his head to the side, so it looks like he's looking back and forwards. You're obviously going to have cut some frames out for that (and maybe speed it up aswell), so how about the part where he's gazing for a while and when he's about to look up? Since I don't need those parts.
> 
> ...



kso, i know what you mean... i think. Can try, but it likely will be a lot faster.



Aldo Raine said:


> - 150x200, black box border, 0:07-0:08
> 
> - 150x200, black and white box border, 0:30 - 0:34





Unrequited Silence said:


> May you please make an Avatar Gif out of these please?  Thanks
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



would you like any transitions between pictures?



Soldier said:


> ALEX. <3
> 
> Avatar plz. :3
> 150x150 dotted border; *1:18-1:22* : From the point he pulls out to the guns to when he crosses them. /ohpek


----------



## valerian (Jan 21, 2010)

Take as long as you like with my request if you want.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 21, 2010)

Laex said:


> simply organizing the requests.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you explain what you mean


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 21, 2010)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Can you explain what you mean



I'm gonna guess, but he's probably asking if you want any kind of fade transition between the pictures, or if you simply want them to switch. Like in a video how it fades from one scene to another.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 21, 2010)

Aldo Raine said:


> I'm gonna guess, but he's probably asking if you want any kind of fade transition between the pictures, or if you simply want them to switch. Like in a video how it fades from one scene to another.



Yea if you'd like to add some type of transition effects that will be cool.

Thanks


----------



## Laex (Jan 21, 2010)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Yea if you'd like to add some type of transition effects that will be cool.
> 
> Thanks



Sure, will try, the quality might be a bit low though >_>


----------



## Laex (Jan 21, 2010)

Muse said:


> Ava: 0:06 - 0:09 (Where she's storiming down the hallway), thin black border, 150x150
> 
> Sig: 0:47 - 0:51 (Where she gets a drink splashed on her face and it zooms to her face), thin black border as well
> 
> thanks in advance :3



All done. Rachel pek


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Muse (Jan 21, 2010)

Laex said:


> All done. Rachel pek
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Wonderful, thank you pek


----------



## Laex (Jan 21, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> someone needs to get to work on these gifs



Done. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Laex (Jan 21, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Just wondering if you could try and do something with my current avatar.
> 
> Could you reverse it everytime he moves his head to the side, so it looks like he's looking back and forwards. You're obviously going to have cut some frames out for that (and maybe speed it up aswell), so how about the part where he's gazing for a while and when he's about to look up? Since I don't need those parts.
> 
> ...



Does this work for ya?


----------



## valerian (Jan 21, 2010)

Now that is fucking sick.


----------



## Laex (Jan 21, 2010)

Aldo Raine said:


> - 150x200, black box border, 0:07-0:08
> 
> - 150x200, black and white box border, 0:30 - 0:34



Didnt know what you meant by black box border so i just gave you a thin black one.


----------



## Laex (Jan 21, 2010)

Unrequited Silence said:


> May you please make an Avatar Gif out of these please?  Thanks
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



A lovely gif


----------



## Laex (Jan 21, 2010)

Soldier said:


> ALEX. <3
> 
> Avatar plz. :3
> 150x150 dotted border; *1:18-1:22* : From the point he pulls out to the guns to when he crosses them. /ohpek



So like, i had already had a gif of like right after where your av ended to another 3 seconds  You could use that too, if you want


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks again.


----------



## Soldier (Jan 21, 2010)

Laex said:


> So like, i had already had a gif of like right after where your av ended to another 3 seconds  You could use that too, if you want



So, like, you're made of so much win. Badou FTW, amirite?

 Thanks again, <3.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2010)

Sig:
Time: 2:26-2:30
Size:300x165
Border: If you can, doesn't matter too much

Please I will rep, and ask other people to rep you too


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 22, 2010)

thanks broskiii


----------



## Laex (Jan 22, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Sig:
> Time: 2:26-2:30
> Size:300x165
> Border: If you can, doesn't matter too much
> ...



I hope you dont mind the quality, but thats the size you wanted >_> 

I'll make it smaller if you want.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Queen Vag (Jan 22, 2010)

avatar:

time:  3:13-3:16 cutoff before spanish subtitles
size: 150x150 plz:ho


----------



## Laex (Jan 22, 2010)

Val said:


> avatar:
> 
> time:  3:13-3:16 cutoff before spanish subtitles
> size: 150x150 plz:ho



All doen


----------



## Ayana (Jan 23, 2010)

Is is possible to change this small comic into an animated sig?


----------



## Laex (Jan 23, 2010)

Ayana said:


> Is is possible to change this small comic into an animated sig?



Very possible. Just do you want an av or a sig? and do you want any transitions between the panels?


----------



## Ayana (Jan 23, 2010)

Sig please.
And no transitions, just a regular gif.


----------



## Laex (Jan 23, 2010)

Ayana said:


> Sig please.
> And no transitions, just a regular gif.



K, will do this now.


----------



## Laex (Jan 23, 2010)

Ayana said:


> Sig please.
> And no transitions, just a regular gif.



It is completed.


----------



## Ayana (Jan 23, 2010)

Thank you so much!
It's awesome!


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey can get a gif for sig please 

Sig - 2:13-2:23 -


----------



## valerian (Jan 24, 2010)

Gif signature please. Same as Ayana's please.


----------



## Sumon (Jan 25, 2010)

Size: 125x125. And can you make another one 150x150 sized? If not hard 
Link: 
Length: 8:07 - 8:08
Type: Avatar 
P.S. Can you cut off before Kimimaro starts talking?


----------



## Laex (Jan 25, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Hey can get a gif for sig please
> 
> Sig - 2:13-2:23 -





Jotaro Kujo said:


> Gif signature please. Same as Ayana's please.





Sumon said:


> Size: 125x125. And can you make another one 150x150 sized? If not hard
> Link:
> Length: 8:07 - 8:08
> Type: Avatar
> P.S. Can you cut off before Kimimaro starts talking?



Do you really want a 150x150 av? You wont be able to use it until at least July


----------



## Laex (Jan 25, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Gif signature please. Same as Ayana's please.


----------



## valerian (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks, looks great. pek


----------



## Laex (Jan 25, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Hey can get a gif for sig please
> 
> Sig - 2:13-2:23 -



Mass Effect   The gif came out well.


----------



## Laex (Jan 25, 2010)

Sumon said:


> Size: 125x125. And can you make another one 150x150 sized? If not hard
> Link:
> Length: 8:07 - 8:08
> Type: Avatar
> P.S. Can you cut off before Kimimaro starts talking?




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Soldier (Jan 25, 2010)

Laex said:


> So like, i had already had a gif of like right after where your av ended to another 3 seconds  You could use that too, if you want



Okay, here's how it goes.
Wai jpg? D:
I can't upload it with that file extension.


----------



## Laex (Jan 25, 2010)

Soldier said:


> Okay, here's how it goes.
> Wai jpg? D:
> I can't upload it with that file extension.



kso, when you save it, remove the .jpg from the file name and make sure in the next bar/drop down window thing its gif file type and try again


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 25, 2010)

Avy
Time: 6:02-6:06
Size:150x150
Border: No Border


First to do request will get repped!!!


----------



## Sumon (Jan 25, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you very much


----------



## Laex (Jan 26, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Yea but then I would have to cut it down and I suck at that and youtube quality sucks D:



Nah, it doesnt anymore at all, as long as the original video is HQ then when i download it it'll be HQ.



Niko Bellic said:


> Avy
> Time: 6:02-6:06
> Size:150x150
> Border: No Border
> ...



will do this.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 26, 2010)

Ok I'll try cutting the vid and post on youtube and see how that goes


----------



## Laex (Jan 26, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Ok I'll try cutting the vid and post on youtube and see how that goes



This will make everything easier 

And you dont have to cut the video to exactly were you want it


----------



## Laex (Jan 26, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> Avy
> Time: 6:02-6:06
> Size:150x150
> Border: No Border
> ...



Here ya ares.


----------



## Soldier (Jan 26, 2010)

Laex said:


> kso, when you save it, remove the .jpg from the file name and make sure in the next bar/drop down window thing its gif file type and try again



Does not compute.  /many apologies


----------



## Laex (Jan 26, 2010)

Soldier said:


> Does not compute.  /many apologies



Try a different browser? 

Cuz i have no idea what browser you're using? O_o


----------



## Soldier (Jan 26, 2010)

Used Mozilla.  I could tr Google Chrome later. IE is useless.


----------



## Laex (Jan 26, 2010)

Chrome is best for hiding things  

But you can survive IE for just this once


----------



## Soldier (Jan 26, 2010)

Wait, did IE really just-- 
Got it. Thanks. >< /derp


----------



## Laex (Jan 26, 2010)

IE is somtimes win  Especially when FF crashes all the time


----------



## Soldier (Jan 26, 2010)

That's what GC is for.  Usually.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 27, 2010)

Ok i uploaded it to youtube :3



Time: 2:11-2:13 . Just try to make a decent loop with her dancing only :3! Don't want the other lil kid XD.
Size: Avy for senior members :3


----------



## Nimander (Jan 27, 2010)

TIME SENSITIVE VIDEO!!!



From 4:25-4:29, then 4:31-4:37 if that's not too big.  And I'd like it as big as possible, please!

Manly pride is on the line!


----------



## Laex (Jan 27, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Ok i uploaded it to youtube :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



K, will do this now.



Nimander said:


> TIME SENSITIVE VIDEO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



K downloaded


----------



## Bleach (Jan 27, 2010)

OMG THATS SO AWESOME 

Thanks so much ^^!!


----------



## Laex (Jan 27, 2010)

Nimander said:


> TIME SENSITIVE VIDEO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nimander (Jan 27, 2010)

Laex said:


>



It looks nice!

But is there any way it could be bigger?  Or is the file too big for that?


----------



## Dagda_Mor (Jan 27, 2010)

*Size:* At least 200 pixels wide; 350 would be ideal. It's okay if that requires a 2-3+ MB file.
*Link:* 
*Length:* 4:24-4:40, i.e. the section in between the subs.
*Type:* I actually need it to illustrate a point in a blog post, rather than using it on this forum.
*Style:* The smallest detail that needs to be visible is his eyes rolling back at the start. Reducing the image quality up to that point is fine; if you want to increase the speed to reduce length, that'd work so long as it wasn't too drastic (say, no less than 80% of its original length)
*Border:* None.

There's a couple of things I could do by way of thanks, take your pick:
-If you're the type who plays tabletop rpgs like D&D, I do alot of  along those lines and could put together some custom character creation options for your system of choice. 
-I've got a massive collection of  for rpgs, if you want me to hunt down something in particular (A potential image for a character, steampunk vehicles, etc.).
-I can probably provide/hunt down some decent fanart you haven't seen for a series/character of choice. Got a few unusual sources, like a Pixiv account.


----------



## Laex (Jan 27, 2010)

Dagda_Mor said:


> *Size:* At least 200 pixels wide; 350 would be ideal. It's okay if that requires a 2-3+ MB file.
> *Link:*
> *Length:* 4:24-4:40, i.e. the section in between the subs.
> *Type:* I actually need it to illustrate a point in a blog post, rather than using it on this forum.
> ...



I can make the gif with what you want easily 



Nah i dont really need thanks, just some rep and a link to this thread wehn you post the gif?  

But if you're offering, I could use a really amazing SasuNaru stock?


----------



## Laex (Jan 27, 2010)

Dagda_Mor said:


> *Size:* At least 200 pixels wide; 350 would be ideal. It's okay if that requires a 2-3+ MB file.
> *Link:*
> *Length:* 4:24-4:40, i.e. the section in between the subs.
> *Type:* I actually need it to illustrate a point in a blog post, rather than using it on this forum.
> ...



k. done.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks again, Laex.  The gif looks awesome.


----------



## Laex (Jan 27, 2010)

Nimander said:


> Thanks again, Laex.  The gif looks awesome.



No problem  Come back anytime


----------



## Nimander (Jan 27, 2010)

Laex said:


> No problem  Come back anytime



I plan to.

*doing part to get you up to 1,000 posts so you can get that SHOP in front of your thread name*


----------



## Sine (Jan 28, 2010)

avatar


6:37 - 6:40
150x150
white & black border please


----------



## Queen Vag (Jan 28, 2010)

hi, 
I was just wondering if I can have the same gif as the one I have now for my avy, at 150x150, but instead can you cut it off at 3:12 instead of 3:13 this time, right after the title sequence and before it zooms in on her face, and have it end at 3:16 like the one I have now?

thanks


----------



## Laex (Jan 28, 2010)

Rezo said:


> It's done, but I think you forgot to post mine, Laex.



im sorry  Will post it 



shiner said:


> avatar
> 
> 
> 6:37 - 6:40
> ...



Will do now.



Val said:


> hi,
> I was just wondering if I can have the same gif as the one I have now for my avy, at 150x150, but instead can you cut it off at 3:12 instead of 3:13 this time, right after the title sequence and before it zooms in on her face, and have it end at 3:16 like the one I have now?
> 
> thanks



So you want it to start at 3:12 before it zooms in? But still end at the same place of 3:16? 3:12-3:16


----------



## Laex (Jan 28, 2010)

shiner said:


> avatar
> 
> 
> 6:37 - 6:40
> ...


----------



## Cuivreries (Jan 28, 2010)

Laex said:


> This came out really well.



Hell yes, it did.

Thanks, dude!


----------



## Queen Vag (Jan 28, 2010)

> So you want it to start at 3:12 before it zooms in? But still end at the same place of 3:16? 3:12-3:16


yes  start at 3:12, right after the title sequence, and have it end at 3:16


----------



## Laex (Jan 28, 2010)

Val said:


> yes  start at 3:12, right after the title sequence, and have it end at 3:16



So you mean the half a second where she pops her head up? sry, just trying to get it right before i make it


----------



## Queen Vag (Jan 28, 2010)

yes, that is exactly how i want it but only if made possible, of course


----------



## Laex (Jan 29, 2010)

Val said:


> yes, that is exactly how i want it but only if made possible, of course



Will do it now


----------



## Queen Vag (Jan 29, 2010)

:33 ty


----------



## Laex (Jan 29, 2010)

Val said:


> hi,
> I was just wondering if I can have the same gif as the one I have now for my avy, at 150x150, but instead can you cut it off at 3:12 instead of 3:13 this time, right after the title sequence and before it zooms in on her face, and have it end at 3:16 like the one I have now?
> 
> thanks



It's only a whole like 5 frames of extra-ness that i didnt have on the 1st one. Not much missing but i added it in anyways.


----------



## Queen Vag (Jan 29, 2010)

i love you.


so much.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 29, 2010)

yeah!! a Request bro 
Avatar-Senior member
150x150
time:0:51-0:52
border:black
Sig
267x150
time:2:54-3:04
border:black


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 30, 2010)

Not avy or siggy. Just a regular gif.
200x200
time: 3:00 I just want the hyperventilating


Thank you.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 30, 2010)

2:30-2:35 sig thanks 


1:06-1:08 avatar aswell thanks


----------



## Laex (Jan 30, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> yeah!! a Request bro
> Avatar-Senior member
> 150x150
> time:0:51-0:52
> ...





The Luiz said:


> Not avy or siggy. Just a regular gif.
> 200x200
> time: 3:00 I just want the hyperventilating
> 
> ...





Hyper_Wolfy said:


> 2:30-2:35 sig thanks
> 
> 
> 1:06-1:08 avatar aswell thanks



Will get to all of these sometime today.


----------



## Morphine (Jan 30, 2010)

ava from 0:06 - 0:10

white border thanks alexfag


----------



## Laex (Jan 30, 2010)

Morphine said:


> ava from 0:06 - 0:10
> 
> white border thanks alexfag



Downloading this + all the others now.


----------



## valerian (Jan 30, 2010)

0:32 - 34 please, no border and 1 pixel black border. Thanks.


----------



## Laex (Jan 30, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> yeah!! a Request bro
> Avatar-Senior member
> 150x150
> time:0:51-0:52
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Laex (Jan 30, 2010)

The Luiz said:


> Not avy or siggy. Just a regular gif.
> 200x200
> time: 3:00 I just want the hyperventilating
> 
> ...


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 30, 2010)

You even isolated Spongebob from the scene,sweet. 
Thanks


----------



## Laex (Jan 30, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> 2:30-2:35 sig thanks
> 
> 
> 1:06-1:08 avatar aswell thanks




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Laex (Jan 30, 2010)

Morphine said:


> ava from 0:06 - 0:10
> 
> white border thanks alexfag


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 30, 2010)

thanks for the gifs bro


----------



## Laex (Jan 30, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> 0:32 - 34 please, no border and 1 pixel black border. Thanks.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cuivreries (Jan 30, 2010)

The sig looks terrific!

I knew it would be smaller, and I only cared about the quality matching, which it did.  

Appreciate it, fella.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 30, 2010)

Laex, I has another gif to ask of you if you still have that video you downloaded last time.

If you do, I'd like a gif from 0:12-0:20, if it's not too big to work with.  If you can get to it, many thanks.  If not, I understand.

Anyway, 

And if you do get to it, I'd also like this GIF, except in the higher quality of the Youtube version you may or may not still have:



Once again, if you can do it, multiple reps would fall on you like rain in a shower.  And you know I'm good for it.:ho


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 30, 2010)

4:12- 4:25 if possible please.

Sig with border.

Rep will be given.


----------



## Mihawk924 (Jan 30, 2010)

would i be able to place an order here ???


----------



## Mihawk924 (Jan 30, 2010)

why not T_T

50 posts takes so long >.>


----------



## Kamina (Jan 31, 2010)

Avatar - 
Time - 0:42-0:44
Size - 150x150

Signature - 
Time - 0:47-0:54
Size - 250x159


----------



## Laex (Jan 31, 2010)

Mihawk924 said:


> why not T_T
> 
> 50 posts takes so long >.>



You're at 40 now.



Kamina said:


> Avatar -
> Time - 0:42-0:44
> Size - 150x150
> 
> ...



k will do this too.


----------



## Laex (Jan 31, 2010)

"Shion" said:


> 4:12- 4:25 if possible please.
> 
> Sig with border.
> 
> Rep will be given.



Smallest gif. ever.


----------



## Laex (Jan 31, 2010)

Kamina said:


> Avatar -
> Time - 0:42-0:44
> Size - 150x150
> 
> ...



This is my 150th request ftw?  


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nimander (Jan 31, 2010)

I can't repost on YT b/c of the nudity in the video.

Darn it.  

Well, that's okay, Laex.  I can make do with the gifs I have so far.


----------



## Laex (Jan 31, 2010)

Nimander said:


> I can't repost on YT b/c of the nudity in the video.
> 
> Darn it.
> 
> Well, that's okay, Laex.  I can make do with the gifs I have so far.



Why not MU? I dont want to deprive you of your gifs


----------



## Laex (Jan 31, 2010)

MU accounts are good to have, just leave it signed on and when you downlaod things it makes everything quicker and easier.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 31, 2010)

Yes, Laex-sensei.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 31, 2010)

Laex said:


> K good, just one thing. Whats the times for the re-make of your sig gif?



1:25-1:36.

Wow.  That's longer than I thought it'd be.


----------



## Laex (Jan 31, 2010)

Nimander said:


> Laex, I has another gif to ask of you if you still have that video you downloaded last time.
> 
> If you do, I'd like a gif from 0:12-0:20, if it's not too big to work with.  If you can get to it, many thanks.  If not, I understand.



Kso, where did this video come from?  Its nto part of the series?


*Spoiler*: __ 



#1 has the rainbow bit at the begining but is worse quality. Pick whichever one you want.[

#1: 

#2:


----------



## Sunako (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello  


Signature: 1:51-1:57
Avatar: 0:20-0:21 ()
White borders , please :3 (or something like )


Thanks xD


----------



## Laex (Jan 31, 2010)

December said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> Signature: 1:51-1:57
> ...



What a gay anime  Will do now.


----------



## Laex (Jan 31, 2010)

December said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> Signature: 1:51-1:57
> ...



Shit that was fast.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sunako (Jan 31, 2010)

Laex said:


> Shit that was fast.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



It's not gay.  But it has gay moments.  

THANK YOU .


----------



## Nimander (Jan 31, 2010)

Laex said:


> Kso, where did this video come from?  Its nto part of the series?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you, my man.  And it's from the second TTGL movie that just came out.  I'll leave my sig on until you post next, if you want to use the DDL link in it.


----------



## Laex (Jan 31, 2010)

Nimander said:


> Thank you, my man.  And it's from the second TTGL movie that just came out.  I'll leave my sig on until you post next, if you want to use the DDL link in it.



Nah im good, just wanted to know.


 how long is that movie for it to be 2 GB?


----------



## Yoona (Jan 31, 2010)

May I get a set please ? 



Avy - 1:21 ( where the girl is raising her hand )

Sig - 4:14 - 4 :22


----------



## Laex (Jan 31, 2010)

Tia Harribel said:


> May I get a set please ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry it took so long 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Yoona (Jan 31, 2010)

Nah i should be the one sorry for only requesting one type of vid sig everytime.

Thanks Laex


----------



## Nimander (Jan 31, 2010)

Laex said:


> Nah im good, just wanted to know.
> 
> 
> how long is that movie for it to be 2 GB?



Two hours, and worth every second of it.  Or at least, the last 30 minutes are.


----------



## santanico (Feb 1, 2010)

I have a request, first time here :33

Size:senior size please
Link: 
Length: 3:46 - 3:49
Typetar
Style: whatever you see fit
Border: you pick


----------



## Laex (Feb 1, 2010)

Starr said:


> I have a request, first time here :33
> 
> Size:senior size please
> Link:
> ...



Doing this now


----------



## Laex (Feb 1, 2010)

Starr said:


> I have a request, first time here :33
> 
> Size:senior size please
> Link:
> ...



Done :33


----------



## Morphine (Feb 2, 2010)

ava: 0:11 - 0:15 

sig 0:44 - 0:47

white border like my current

if you'd be so kind


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 2, 2010)

*Sig*
267x150
1:28-1:38
*Avatar-senior*
150x150
3:29-3:32
Border: black for the 2 gifs
Link:


----------



## Laex (Feb 2, 2010)

Morphine said:


> ava: 0:11 - 0:15
> 
> sig 0:44 - 0:47
> 
> ...



All doen mah lova.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Laex (Feb 2, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> *Sig*
> 267x150
> 1:28-1:38
> *Avatar-senior*
> ...



K. will have to do this later...

Getting off now.


----------



## Laex (Feb 2, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> *Sig*
> 267x150
> 1:28-1:38
> *Avatar-senior*
> ...



K done now. The sig quality is best possible....


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 2, 2010)

Laex said:


> K done now. The sig quality is best possible....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Yeah!! thanks!


----------



## Magic (Feb 2, 2010)

Video

*Spoiler*: __ 








*first request*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Senoir Avy from 0:20-0:21
sig from  0:22 - 0:25 



*second request*

*Spoiler*: __ 




 a senoir avy on the face of the chick from like 00:03-00:04
a sig of like 0:00-0:04
if you could do that, it would be great 




Is it okay I did two requests? They are from the same video and are short. Please do take your time, and thank you.


----------



## Roy (Feb 2, 2010)

Avy 

senior size

time: 0:14-0:18

basically when his eye is closed until his eye opens and the pupil gets smaller.


----------



## Laex (Feb 3, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Video
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





Roy said:


> Avy
> 
> senior size
> 
> ...



Will do both of these now :33


----------



## Laex (Feb 3, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Video
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



All of them done.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Laex (Feb 3, 2010)

Roy said:


> Avy
> 
> senior size
> 
> ...



This is done too.


----------



## Magic (Feb 3, 2010)

*Thank You! +rep
*Um, shouldn't they be gifs? Not working when I'm adding them to the forum D:?


----------



## Laex (Feb 3, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> *Thank You! +rep
> *Um, shouldn't they be gifs? Not working when I'm adding them to the forum D:?



It works for me... I re-saved it from here and put as my av. It worked.


----------



## Magic (Feb 3, 2010)

~_~ it won't let me uload the avy, any advice?


----------



## Laex (Feb 3, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> ~_~ it won't let me uload the avy, any advice?



What browser are you using? sometimes it'll Mess it up. Im using the newest version of Firefox, and the save window looks like this. 

Dont do anything and just click save or press enter.


----------



## Roy (Feb 3, 2010)

thanks         =D


----------



## Magic (Feb 3, 2010)

AW, thanks...mines lists it as a jpeg ~_~

I'll update...

Bah...I hate this, Ill try another pc.


----------



## Laex (Feb 3, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> AW, thanks...mines lists it as a jpeg ~_~
> 
> I'll update...
> 
> Bah...I hate this, Ill try another pc.



Did you try another browser? IE worked for some 

Also, try to save these.


*Spoiler*: __ 









tinypic is stupid and changed the end file name to .jpg but keeps the file type .gif and it messes with OS's


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 3, 2010)

another request please!!!
Avatar-senior
150x150
6:37-6:40
Sig
267x150
6:48-6:56
Border:both of them black
link:


----------



## Laex (Feb 4, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> another request please!!!
> Avatar-senior
> 150x150
> 6:37-6:40
> ...



The video has been removed due to copyright shit


----------



## Tsukiyo (Feb 4, 2010)

Size: 150x150
Link: 
Length: 1:01 - 1:03
Type: Ava 
Style: What evers best 
Border: Dotted

Size: 267x150
Link: Same as ava
Length: 1:08-1:14
Type: Sig
Style: What ever best
Border: dotted maybe or what ever looks good

its possible not to have the writing right?


----------



## Laex (Feb 4, 2010)

Tsukiyo said:


> Size: 150x150
> Link:
> Length: 1:01 - 1:03
> Type: Ava
> ...



Doing now


----------



## Laex (Feb 4, 2010)

Tsukiyo said:


> Size: 150x150
> Link:
> Length: 1:01 - 1:03
> Type: Ava
> ...






*Spoiler*: __ 





if you want a higher quality sig just ask


----------



## Tsukiyo (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks laex!!! 

cant rep you now cause i needz to spread


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 4, 2010)

Requesting set from 

Avy: Senior size 0.31-0.32
Sig: 0.37-0.46

Thanks


----------



## Laex (Feb 5, 2010)

Diceman said:


> Requesting set from
> 
> Avy: Senior size 0.31-0.32
> Sig: 0.37-0.46
> ...



I didnt knowexactly what you wanted with the av, hope it came out good enough.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 5, 2010)

Laex said:


> I didnt knowexactly what you wanted with the av, hope it came out good enough.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks,but can you cut out the first part of the avatar(the guy in red)?


----------



## Laex (Feb 5, 2010)

Diceman said:


> Thanks,but can you cut out the first part of the avatar(the guy in red)?



You mean Torres? 

Here


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah
Thats awesome,will rep and cred


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 5, 2010)

Size: 150x150
Link: 
Length: 00:05-00:07
Type: Avatar
Border: Dont care

First time requesting here


----------



## Laex (Feb 5, 2010)

St. Jimmy said:


> Size: 150x150
> Link:
> Length: 00:05-00:07
> Type: Avatar
> ...



That was fast.

The video quality is crap. Hope its good enough.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah thats good


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 5, 2010)

Hope the quality is okay. 

2 signatures; both 125px in height and whatever width doesn't make them look stretched or squished. The first to be from 2:16 to 2:18 and the second from 3:02 to 3:03.


----------



## Laex (Feb 5, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Hope the quality is okay.
> 
> 2 signatures; both 125px in height and whatever width doesn't make them look stretched or squished. The first to be from 2:16 to 2:18 and the second from 3:02 to 3:03.



Shits funny.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 5, 2010)

Well, that was fast. 

Thanks very much.  Though could something be done about the flashing border on the first one?


----------



## Laex (Feb 5, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Well, that was fast.
> 
> Thanks very much.  Though could something be done about the flashing border on the first one?



Yeah that, i noticed it. Just did a mistake making the border, i edited the original post with a good one.


----------



## Koroshi (Feb 6, 2010)

Avatar: From 1:18 - 1:21
Size: 150 x 150, and another one 150 x 200 if able.
Border: whatever is nice.


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 6, 2010)

3:32 - 3:34 avatar please thanks 


8:07 8:09 avatar thanks


----------



## Laex (Feb 6, 2010)

Koroshi said:


> Avatar: From 1:18 - 1:21
> Size: 150 x 150, and another one 150 x 200 if able.
> Border: whatever is nice.





Hyper_Wolfy said:


> 3:32 - 3:34 avatar please thanks
> 
> 
> 8:07 8:09 avatar thanks



Will do these now.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 6, 2010)

Allexxx 



150x150 Normal Black & White Bordered Ava
0:20-0:21.
Can you make it looks like he's constantly laughing? 

Thanks <33


----------



## Laex (Feb 6, 2010)

Koroshi said:


> Avatar: From 1:18 - 1:21
> Size: 150 x 150, and another one 150 x 200 if able.
> Border: whatever is nice.


----------



## Laex (Feb 6, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> 3:32 - 3:34 avatar please thanks
> 
> 
> 8:07 8:09 avatar thanks


----------



## Laex (Feb 6, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Allexxx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks Alex <3


----------



## Koroshi (Feb 6, 2010)

Awesome, will cred when use.


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 6, 2010)

I'l rep tommorow just spreaded


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey,I got a small request

Signature: .21-.27 and can you make this a bit bigger than the last one?
Thanks


----------



## Laex (Feb 6, 2010)

Diceman said:


> Hey,I got a small request
> 
> Signature: .21-.27 and can you make this a bit bigger than the last one?
> Thanks



xD What a serious face. downloading now.


----------



## Laex (Feb 6, 2010)

Diceman said:


> Hey,I got a small request
> 
> Signature: .21-.27 and can you make this a bit bigger than the last one?
> Thanks


----------



## Femme fatale (Feb 6, 2010)

Avatar: From 1:58 - 2:01 or there abouts. Try to get his hands in shot. :3
Size: 150 x 150


----------



## Laex (Feb 6, 2010)

Femme fatale said:


> Avatar: From 1:58 - 2:01 or there abouts. Try to get his hands in shot. :3
> Size: 150 x 150



Yeah sure Cait. but dont you have your own gif shop?


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 6, 2010)

Laex said:


>



This is awesome,thanks again.
Will have to wait 24 hours before I can rep you


----------



## Laex (Feb 6, 2010)

Femme fatale said:


> Avatar: From 1:58 - 2:01 or there abouts. Try to get his hands in shot. :3
> Size: 150 x 150



I want some Cait love now.


----------



## Koroshi (Feb 7, 2010)

Sig
Length: 0:43 - 0:53
Border: Anything that's nice and allows for forum limits.

Need a sig to go with my Avatar :33


----------



## Femme fatale (Feb 7, 2010)

Laex said:


> I want some Cait love now.



thank you m'dear pek pek pek

What is this gif shop you speak of...? 

Will rep when rep ban is over


----------



## Laex (Feb 7, 2010)

Koroshi said:


> Sig
> Length: 0:43 - 0:53
> Border: Anything that's nice and allows for forum limits.
> 
> Need a sig to go with my Avatar :33



Ill do this now


----------



## Laex (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## AppleChan (Feb 7, 2010)

Avies:



2:45 - 2:49. The part from the boy's chest to his face.



3:21 - 3:27. I know that's probably over limits but maybe you can try something?  Or put it in a sig. That's fine too. 

Thanks/


----------



## Laex (Feb 7, 2010)

AppleChan said:


> Avies:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



6 seconds into an av. Impossible  

It'll have to be an av and a sig.


----------



## Laex (Feb 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Applechan_


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Feb 7, 2010)

I would like an ava please 

Link: 

Time: 2:24 - 2:27
size: 150/150
Border: Whatever is fine.

Thank you


----------



## Laex (Feb 7, 2010)

basye said:


> I would like an ava please
> 
> Link:
> 
> ...



Will be doing this now aswell. So many requests :33


----------



## Laex (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## AppleChan (Feb 7, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Koroshi (Feb 8, 2010)

Will Cred when I use. Thanks.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 9, 2010)

a request please
*Avatar-senior*
150x150
Time:6:34-6:38
*Sig*
267x150
Time:6:46-6:54
border: black for the both of them
Link:


----------



## Laex (Feb 9, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> a request please
> *Avatar-senior*
> 150x150
> Time:6:34-6:38
> ...



Doing now.


----------



## Laex (Feb 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Luffy_


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 9, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Luffy_



Hell yeah! thanks!!


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 9, 2010)

Can you guys make gifs from videos on hulu? (I checked your rules in the front page, I'm just making sure)


----------



## Laex (Feb 10, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> Can you guys make gifs from videos on hulu? (I checked your rules in the front page, I'm just making sure)



Noope, not really. Unless i screencap it. If its just a show then i can easily find a download for it, unless its like a user video. Then ill have to screencap it.


----------



## Chee (Feb 10, 2010)

Size: Any size that looks good.
Link: 
Length: 0:29 - 0:36
Type: Sig

Size: 150x150
Link: Same as above
Length: 1:17 - 1:20
Type: Avatar 

Please and thank you.


----------



## AppleChan (Feb 10, 2010)

Laex, my avy won't move.  The one you made for me.


----------



## Laex (Feb 10, 2010)

Chee said:


> Size: Any size that looks good.
> Link:
> Length: 0:29 - 0:36
> Type: Sig
> ...



Ill do this now  But jsut to warn you, the video quality is crap


----------



## Laex (Feb 10, 2010)

AppleChan said:


> Laex, my avy won't move.  The one you made for me.



When i saved it it said the file size was 341.8 kb exactly .

Ill make it down to 340 for you :33


----------



## Chee (Feb 10, 2010)

It's okay.


----------



## Laex (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## Laex (Feb 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Chee_


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 11, 2010)

2:32 to 2:34 

size: 200x200

I only want the bit where Pink is shown alone


----------



## Captain Snow (Feb 12, 2010)

Avatar


0:39 - 0:43

150x150

Rounded with no border


----------



## Laex (Feb 12, 2010)

The Luiz said:


> 2:32 to 2:34
> 
> size: 200x200
> 
> I only want the bit where Pink is shown alone





Captain Snow said:


> Avatar
> 
> 
> 0:39 - 0:43
> ...



Ill do these soon


----------



## Laex (Feb 12, 2010)

Captain Snow said:


> Avatar
> 
> 
> 0:39 - 0:43
> ...



Rounded is the shit for gifs.


----------



## Captain Snow (Feb 12, 2010)

Laex said:


> Rounded is the shit for gifs.



You work fast.  Thanks.


----------



## Laex (Feb 12, 2010)

What is this. I don't even know  Deletin requests when i already started.


----------



## valerian (Feb 12, 2010)

Well if you've already started I'll just with this request then.


----------



## Laex (Feb 12, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Well if you've already started I'll just with this request then.



yeah so. I need times again now


----------



## valerian (Feb 12, 2010)

Avatar: 5:49 - 5:53 (54 if you can)

Signature: 0:10 - 0:17


----------



## Laex (Feb 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Jotaro_


----------



## Sunako (Feb 13, 2010)

White border , around  size.

__


----------



## Baka Neko (Feb 13, 2010)

A GIF request please ^^
*Avatar*

Size: Any size will do.
Length: 0:11-0:13.  Actually any part from 1:01 to 1:14 _without_ credits will do.
Border: Any border will do.

*Sig*
Size: Whatever looks good
Length: 0:20-0:25
Border: Same border as the avatar please.

Thanks


----------



## Vampire Princess (Feb 14, 2010)

Sig set request:



Junior sized with dotted border please.

Thanks!


----------



## Sine (Feb 14, 2010)

stock: 

avvy
00:36 - 00:38
150x150
no border

sig
00:25-00:35
235x150
no border


please please


----------



## Laex (Feb 14, 2010)

Sunako said:


> White border , around  size.
> 
> __





Baka Neko said:


> A GIF request please ^^
> *Avatar*
> 
> Size: Any size will do.
> ...





DarkAngelSakura said:


> Sig set request:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





shiner said:


> stock:
> 
> avvy
> 00:36 - 00:38
> ...



Will do all of these now, but Keisha will ahve to do your set Dark Angel


----------



## Laex (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## Laex (Feb 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _BakaNeko_


----------



## Chee (Feb 14, 2010)

*Size:* 150x150
*Link:* 
*Length:* 1:21 - 1:24
*Type:* Avatar

*Size:* Any size that looks good
*Link:* Same as above
*Length:* 1:38 - 1:42
*Type:* Sig


----------



## Sunako (Feb 14, 2010)

you are amazing


----------



## Laex (Feb 14, 2010)

Chee said:


> *Size:* 150x150
> *Link:*
> *Length:* 1:21 - 1:24
> *Type:* Avatar
> ...



Doing this now.



*Spoiler*: _Shiner_


----------



## Laex (Feb 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Chee_


----------



## Baka Neko (Feb 14, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _BakaNeko_



It's awesome, thank you very much


----------



## Kairi (Feb 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _DarkAngelSakura_


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 16, 2010)

Got directed towards here by Roy. I've got four gifs that I'd like merged into one whole, would that be possible?


----------



## Laex (Feb 16, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Got directed towards here by Roy. I've got four gifs that I'd like merged into one whole, would that be possible?



Totally  Unless the 4 gifs are really long and you want to use the final gif as a sig xD


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 16, 2010)

Haha, well I'll link you to them and see what you think.

 into
 into
 into 
 as a finisher. In this order.

Concerning the size, if it's possible to get them to the size of the one in here  (goes to 2x on standard, I think), and it's within the KB/pixel limit of these forums, that'd be super.

If possible, I'd also like some text to go along with it. After each punch a typed out number (one, two three) and then for the final gif the text "You have no dignity." As it might help, I have a (sorta) example here below on the kinda thing I'm thinking of. Just slower, bigger, and more elaborate. xD


----------



## Laex (Feb 16, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Haha, well I'll link you to them and see what you think.
> 
> into
> into
> ...



Well those dont seem so be too long at all, i can easily merge them. But concerning the size, i'd rather not make them any larger then what they are now and the dont really need to go smaller So is the original size good enough?


And concerning the text, im kinda the shit with text so it wont come out anything as good as the example you gave me if thats fine with you...


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 16, 2010)

If you look at the 2x on , it looks pretty good to me, but if it's better not to then that's your call. The 2x is Arcade-size though, so in my experience I always see that as the best. xD

And that's fine with me. As long as it's timed all the same and such. I'll trust you to pick a nice font... Or otherwise you can ask Yuki or someone for help. xD


----------



## Laex (Feb 16, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> If you look at the 2x on , it looks pretty good to me, but if it's better not to then that's your call. The 2x is Arcade-size though, so in my experience I always see that as the best. xD
> 
> And that's fine with me. As long as it's timed all the same and such. I'll trust you to pick a nice font... Or otherwise you can ask Yuki or someone for help. xD



Well theres a difference between 2x on the flash and me upscaling the gif. The gif will be much worse quality. anyways ill just start it and see how it goes.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 16, 2010)

Hmmm... how so? Still that both sucks and blows.


----------



## Laex (Feb 16, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Hmmm... how so? Still that both sucks and blows.



Becausing upsizing in photoshop really reduces the quality.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 16, 2010)

DAmn you, Flash!


----------



## Muse (Feb 17, 2010)

Laex a GIF set plz<3



Ava: 0:26 - 0:28 (where it shows the guy and the girl surprised...if you can just put the girl in the ava ;3, 150x150)

Sig: 1:30 - 1: 33 (Where it shows the girl and the bald kid hug and what not :33)

thin black border thank you<333


----------



## Innocence (Feb 17, 2010)

Gif avatar, 150x150 for laex

stock:


0/33 - 0/39

1pix border, tyvm :33


----------



## Laex (Feb 18, 2010)

Muse said:


> Laex a GIF set plz<3
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Innocence said:


> Gif avatar, 150x150 for laex
> 
> stock:
> 
> ...



This is going to be the crapest quality av ive ever seen.


----------



## Laex (Feb 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Muse_


----------



## Muse (Feb 18, 2010)

^ Thank you<333 :33


----------



## Laex (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Nimander (Feb 18, 2010)

I'd like a set made out of this, please.

I may not wear it for a while since I just got one made, but I saw the stock and just couldn't pass it up.



Avy
Size:senior
Border: one dotted, one solid

Sig
Size: as big as possible
Border: solid
Text: Nimander

Not really sure if I want it saturated or not.  If it looks good, go ahead.  If not, meh.  I'll leave it to your ever professional judgment.


----------



## valerian (Feb 18, 2010)

Avatar: 1:59 - 2:03

Signature: 2:11 - 2:20

1 pixel black border for both please.


----------



## Laex (Feb 19, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Avatar: 1:59 - 2:03
> 
> Signature: 2:11 - 2:20
> 
> 1 pixel black border for both please.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dillinger (Feb 20, 2010)

0:55 - 0:56       150x200 borderless


----------



## Niji Ai (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok lets see if this will work..
Gif please. 

Stock: 
Sig:
Time: 2:14-2:19
1 px border. 
Style: Whatever looks good. 

Avy: 
Time: 2:45- 2:47
Size: 125x125

Thanks~


----------



## Soldier (Feb 20, 2010)

Set-
Avatar: No trans, text or effects.
 - Size: 150x150 of David (Right) and 125x125 of Jasdero (Left)
 - Border: Dotted, dashed, whatever you want to call it.

Signature: Transparency, _please keep the white outline_. ( Just to be difficult. ) <3 No text or effects.
 - Size: Well, if it's not already in limits after cropping the sides off, max height of 400.
 - Border: None.


----------



## Emily (Feb 20, 2010)

I assume Keisha is going to take the set requests?


----------



## Kairi (Feb 20, 2010)

You can take some if you like Emuu, they don't all have to be for me C:


*Spoiler*: _Nimander_


----------



## Emily (Feb 20, 2010)

Well it's easier to assume you take the sets, since I was [kinda] told to do avatars only.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 20, 2010)

New link. 


Time: 2:32 to 2:34 Only show Pink alone

Size: 200x200


----------



## Laex (Feb 20, 2010)

Aldo Raine said:


> 0:55 - 0:56       150x200 borderless





Niji Ai said:


> Ok lets see if this will work..
> Gif please.
> 
> Stock:
> ...



Will do these gif requests.



Soldier said:


> Set-
> Avatar: No trans, text or effects.
> - Size: 150x150 of David (Right) and 125x125 of Jasdero (Left)
> - Border: Dotted, dashed, whatever you want to call it.
> ...





Emily said:


> Well it's easier to assume you take the sets, since I was [kinda] told to do avatars only.



Well i can do the trans if you want to do the avatar. Although seeing how the avatar is only cropped + Border its a waste of your talents  And you can do sets if you want, but you said you only wanted to do avs 



The Luiz said:


> New link.
> 
> 
> Time: 2:32 to 2:34 Only show Pink alone
> ...



And do this too.


----------



## Soldier (Feb 20, 2010)

Well you can be uhmayzing with the avatars if you want to. :33

Dun matter.


----------



## Emily (Feb 20, 2010)

*Soldier:*





Keeping it very simple this time for it's 4:35 am here and I'm logging off soon. If you're not happy with these, I can redo them the first thing tomorrow.


----------



## Laex (Feb 20, 2010)

Soilder, your sig is done too


----------



## Laex (Feb 20, 2010)

I hope thats all you wanted


----------



## Laex (Feb 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Niji_


----------



## Dillinger (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank ye


----------



## Soldier (Feb 21, 2010)

Both beautiful. :33
ty, +repcred


----------



## Sunako (Feb 21, 2010)

Me again  ......



Signature: 9:24-9:32
Around  size.

Avatar: 9:37-9:43

Black borders for both.


Please please


----------



## Niji Ai (Feb 21, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Niji_



Its awesome thanks.


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 21, 2010)

can i get an avatar for 1:16 loop? please

and a signature for 
1:09-1:16 

tHANK YOU


----------



## Laex (Feb 21, 2010)

Sunako said:


> Me again  ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hyper_Wolfy said:


> can i get an avatar for 1:16 loop? please
> 
> and a signature for
> 1:09-1:16
> ...



Will do both of these soon...


----------



## Laex (Feb 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Sunako_


----------



## Laex (Feb 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Wolfy_


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 21, 2010)

Signature is Awsome Job as always 

Avatar is my fault it should have been 1:15 where it capture he's head 
anychance redo it pls Onegai :33


----------



## Laex (Feb 21, 2010)

Is this good enough? Idk if you want more frames or whatnot...


----------



## krome (Feb 21, 2010)

Avatar of  please.


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 21, 2010)

Laex said:


> Is this good enough? Idk if you want more frames or whatnot...



frames 1:14 - 1:15 pls than.
i was hoping that the head wont move but his flames keep moving.


----------



## Laex (Feb 21, 2010)

Wolfy --


----------



## Laex (Feb 21, 2010)

krome said:


> Avatar of  please.


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank You!


----------



## krome (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Sunako (Feb 22, 2010)

i love you.


----------



## Sake (Feb 22, 2010)

may i request for miss emily? 

*Spoiler*: _if yes, then 2 avatars please :3_ 








no borders, other than that do what you like :3


----------



## Emily (Feb 22, 2010)

Sure thing, doing them now. :33


----------



## Rakiyo (Feb 22, 2010)

Type of Request: Senior Gif Size Set

Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvnkAtWcKYg&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]




Avy: 1:52 - 1:53 (When she's screaming into the mic) 
Sig: 00:47 - 00:50 (When she's singing in the forest and the camera's circling her)

Size: Senior Size

Style: Square

Border: Standard Border

Member: Senior member

Details: Add anything that would make it stand out or look better don't really care


----------



## Laex (Feb 22, 2010)

Rakiyo said:


> Type of Request: Senior Gif Size Set
> 
> Stock:
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Ill do this now i guess


----------



## Laex (Feb 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Rakiyo_


----------



## Emily (Feb 22, 2010)

S A K E




If you're not happy with these, just say what kind of changes you want and I'll do them!


----------



## Sake (Feb 23, 2010)

no need to change anything, i like them <3 thanks


----------



## santanico (Feb 24, 2010)

Because you made me so happy last time Laex, I have another small request 
*Size:* Senior 
*Link:* 
*Length:* 2:00 - 2:03 & 2:05 - 2:08
*Type:* GIF avy
*Border:* Whatever you think is nice, plz.

thank you in advance.


----------



## Laex (Feb 24, 2010)

Starr said:


> Because you made me so happy last time Laex, I have another small request
> *Size:* Senior
> *Link:*
> *Length:* 2:00 - 2:03 & 2:05 - 2:08
> ...



do you want 1 or 2 avs?


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 24, 2010)

A request please

*avatar-senior member*
150x150
time:4:41-4:45

*Sig*
267x150
time:4:52-5:02
Border:whichever you want
Link:


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 24, 2010)

*Avatar*
Size: 150x150
Borders: Any
Length: 5:34-5:35

*Sig*
Size: Any
Borders: Any
Length: 2:00-2:04 then skip to 2:10-2:20

Thanks~


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 24, 2010)

do u guys do coloring?


if not just please make a set out of this pic

avatar: thin border with naruto glaring at sasuke panal 

sig: naruto and sakura only 

text:itsmylife

effect u choose

border for sig u choose 

junior size avatar

*stock*


----------



## Emily (Feb 24, 2010)

Can you take that, Keisha?


----------



## Muse (Feb 24, 2010)

Laex<3

gif sig plz :33

: 0:07 - 0:10 (where he pulls his hood down, does sum fancy airbending, goes out the door...then it goes black)

thin black border, thanks


----------



## Kairi (Feb 25, 2010)

Will be done tomorrow Emu.


----------



## santanico (Feb 25, 2010)

Laex said:


> do you want 1 or 2 avs?



two avies please. If you can


----------



## Yoona (Feb 25, 2010)

Can I get a set please ?



Avy - 150 x 150
Time : 2:11 ( where she points to her head )

Sig : 1:06 - 1:10

Thin black border for both. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Laex (Feb 25, 2010)

Starr said:


> Because you made me so happy last time Laex, I have another small request
> *Size:* Senior
> *Link:*
> *Length:* 2:00 - 2:03 & 2:05 - 2:08
> ...





luffy no haki said:


> A request please
> 
> *avatar-senior member*
> 150x150
> ...





Ema Skye said:


> *Avatar*
> Size: 150x150
> Borders: Any
> Length: 5:34-5:35
> ...





Muse said:


> Laex<3
> 
> gif sig plz :33
> 
> ...





Halca said:


> Can I get a set please ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




All of these to do today


----------



## Laex (Feb 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Starr_


----------



## Laex (Feb 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Luffy_


----------



## Laex (Feb 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ema_


----------



## Laex (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Muse (Feb 25, 2010)

Thaaaankkkk Yoouuuu *sings*


24hr'd will rep asap


----------



## Laex (Feb 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Halca_


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 25, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Luffy_



Thanks!


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 25, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ema_



Thanks Laex  *rep*


----------



## Femme fatale (Feb 26, 2010)

Arex, i iz in need of ur skillz 



avatar: 4:58 - 5:03. Basically the putting on the hat bit... because i thought it was cute.

sig: 6:00 - 6:07. SWORD FIGHTIIIIN

kthx :ho


----------



## Odoriko (Feb 26, 2010)

Type of Request: set 
Stock: 
Size: Do you have a size you want for your request.   ANY 
Style:  Rounded
Border: ANY
Member: Junior
 Rep & Cred to give, thanks <3


----------



## Laex (Feb 26, 2010)

Femme fatale said:


> Arex, i iz in need of ur skillz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ill do it now then :ho


----------



## Laex (Feb 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Cait_


----------



## Femme fatale (Feb 26, 2010)

THANK YOU ALEEEEEEEEEX <333

I need to spread. but ill rep soon as.


----------



## Damaris (Feb 26, 2010)

I'd like to request two avatars, if that's okay.

Link: 
Avatar 1: 2:58-3:02
Avatar 2: 3:16-3:20


----------



## Laex (Feb 26, 2010)

Damaris said:


> I'd like to request two avatars, if that's okay.
> 
> Link:
> Avatar 1: 2:58-3:02
> Avatar 2: 3:16-3:20



Getting to this now


----------



## Laex (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## Damaris (Feb 26, 2010)

Laex said:


>



Thank you. pek
They're beautiful.


----------



## Rakiyo (Feb 27, 2010)

Requesting Senior Size Gif Set

Avy: Senior Size 3:41 - 3: 43 (Just want a loop of her with her one eye open to make it look as if shes continously talking)

Sig: Senior Size 3:48 - 3:55 (When shes talking to him up close/Close up on the Guitar stuff)

Border: If possible I want it the same kind of border that Laex Has right now with his Naruto Sasuke set, If not possible then just your standard border

Stock:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDQac8RM0YY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




Rep and Cred will be in order


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 27, 2010)

0:32-0:33 avatar pls 


signature 0:32-0:33+0:49-0:51 together pls


----------



## South of Hell (Feb 27, 2010)

Hmm, Rakiyo said that you guys make great stuff.

I was wondering if anyone could make me a Xenomorph (Alien movie series) set out of one of these picci's.

Type of Request: Set
Stock: 
OR

Size: Whatever looks awesome
Style: Square
Border: Don't really care if there is one or not; whatever you think goes with it.
Member: Junior 
Details: Dark, gritty, maybe some blood splatter if it looks good.

If you can do this,could you please send me a PM or something when you are done, cheers 

[/First request]


----------



## Laex (Feb 27, 2010)

Rakiyo said:


> Requesting Senior Size Gif Set
> 
> Avy: Senior Size 3:41 - 3: 43 (Just want a loop of her with her one eye open to make it look as if shes continously talking)
> 
> ...





Hyper_Wolfy said:


> 0:32-0:33 avatar pls
> 
> 
> signature 0:32-0:33+0:49-0:51 together pls



Ill do both of these today.

And keisha has some sets to do


----------



## Cjones (Feb 27, 2010)

Coming on request of Rai.

Type of Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Ava of her face 150x150, Sig: 400x500
Style: Rounded
Border: N/A
Member: Senior member 
Details: Can you write the name Jeane some where. Then maybe give the pic a pinkish/purplish haze.

If that's not possible can you just do a transparency.


----------



## Laex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Rakiyo_


----------



## Laex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Wolfy_


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 27, 2010)

It's So Perfect :33 Arigato Thank you!


----------



## Emily (Feb 27, 2010)

Since I can't see Keisha anywhere, I can take some of these, correct? I don't really mind doing sets... 

I could do the two on this page?


----------



## Laex (Feb 27, 2010)

Emily said:


> Since I can't see Keisha anywhere, I can take some of these, correct? I don't really mind doing sets...
> 
> I could do the two on this page?



Those are the only two outstanding requests, sure you can do them if you'd like


----------



## Rakiyo (Feb 27, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rakiyo_





EPIC! rep and cred as promised


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 28, 2010)

Request
*Sig*
Size 267x150
Time 2:55-3:05
*Avatar-Senior member*
150x150
Time:3:34-3:38
Link:


----------



## Sumon (Feb 28, 2010)

Rakiyo sent me 

Requesting Junior Size Gif Set

Avatar: Junior Size 4:27 - 4:28  

Signature: Junior Size 4:42 - 4:52 

Border: Doesn't matter.

Stock: 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0eeej648YQ[/YOUTUBE]




I hope I made a request correctly.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 28, 2010)

Ohhh Latex~ .

Gif Type: Ava
Size: 150x150
Border: Black & White
Time: 2:54 - 2:58


Gif Type: Sig
Size: 300 x 180?
Border: Black & White
Time: 4:43 -4:52

(Could you make it a little faster too?)

Sankyuuu <3


----------



## Higawa (Feb 28, 2010)

I didnt even know I work here xD

but here you go


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 28, 2010)

^ I want Laex to do it.
And its a slow gif on mine.


----------



## Emily (Feb 28, 2010)

Aww Kelsey, way to announce you're picky


----------



## Nawheetos (Feb 28, 2010)

Is it possible to make gif sig out of  (link to youtube version there as well)
I want the chibis chasing each other at the end back and forth (from about 0.56) all on the same level if it's possible.. just something little.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 28, 2010)

Emily said:


> Aww Kelsey, way to announce you're picky



Shhhh Emily .


----------



## Emily (Feb 28, 2010)

C J O N E S 8 6 1 2







S O U T H O F H E L L



*If either of you feels that there is something you want to change about your sets, please let me know and I see what I can do.*
- oh and just so you know, I make alternative versions when I am not exactly sure what you guys want... Or then the stock is just easier to work with. =)


----------



## Cjones (Feb 28, 2010)

Emily said:


> C J O N E S 8 6 1 2
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I can't express how epic this is pek


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 1, 2010)

Type of Request: Set

Stock:




Size: A little smaller than junior

Style: Square

Border: One that fits

Member: Junior
Details: Can you put them all in 1 picture, add ice effects on articuno, fire effects on moltres and electric effects on zapdos and other effects you see fit?

VM when your done.


----------



## Kairi (Mar 1, 2010)

itsmylife, I have finished your request but due to lag, it will be posted tomorrow.

I will take the one above me.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 1, 2010)

oh thank u  which on ??

did i put two up ?

??confused(just ignore me )

THANK U pek


----------



## Kairi (Mar 1, 2010)

i did both
but my comp is being a ass and not letting me upload
^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) comp, i promise tomorrow


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 1, 2010)

THANK U pek 

cant wait for tomorrow


----------



## South of Hell (Mar 1, 2010)

Emily said:


> S O U T H O F H E L L
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, that is jizz right there.


----------



## dark0 (Mar 1, 2010)

I came from the naruto rp currently going and they said you guys were awesome and I really know nothing about shops 

*Size*: avatar: senior member
*Link:*  starts at 12:50 the anime is really popular, you should watch it
Length: 12:57-8 specifically I want him spinning the sword around his neck on a seamless infinity loop.
*Type:* Avatar.
*Style:* avatar: senior member
*Border:* whatever highlights his awesome badass-ness


----------



## Emily (Mar 1, 2010)

cjones8612 said:


> I can't express how epic this is



Glad you like it. Was a little unsure about the size, 400x500 px is quite big, but cos you said you wanted it like that, I suppose it's fine, heh.



South of Hell said:


> Okay, that is jizz right there.


----------



## Rose (Mar 1, 2010)

Type of Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Your choice, although not to big please. 
Style: Rounded
Border: Anything that looks nice.
Member: Junior member
Details: For the sig , if you can do transparency for it, it'd be most appreaciated. Also can I have the word Friends printed in fancy writing near their legs. Also can you add in a nice effect to it please. It's your choice.

Please and Thank You.


----------



## Emily (Mar 1, 2010)

So you want a transparent signature with effects and text, Rose? That's a lot of background there... I'll see what I can do.

[Sorry Keisha, stealing your work <3]


----------



## Alexandritee (Mar 1, 2010)

I can has gif set? c:

Video; 

Avy; 4:17 - 4:18 [The part where he tilts his head .]
Sig; 3:57 - 4:07

I'm sorry for the terrible quality. 

Thank you. :]


----------



## Emily (Mar 1, 2010)

R O S E



This good, or do I need to make some changes?


----------



## Rose (Mar 1, 2010)

^OMG that is perfect! Thank You <3

*EDIT* Actually could you plese changes the border around them to black please? Sorry. Other than it is awesome.


----------



## Kairi (Mar 1, 2010)

emu ilu. i was actually gonna ask you to do it since i can do trans, but they always turn out utter shit cause i'm a fail bean 





itsmylife if you don't like it just let me know and i promise i will make it better


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 1, 2010)

i like it  your good at this


----------



## Emily (Mar 1, 2010)

Kairi ~ Well yeah, that actually took quite the while to clear out....


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 1, 2010)

Type of Request: Gif Set 
Stock:  Sig: :6 - 0:16 Avi- 0:24-0:26
Size: med?
Style: Square
Border: Dotted
Member: Senior 
Details: Nothing special


----------



## Laex (Mar 1, 2010)

*So liek. Im sick and havent been on the computer in a a while. Will do all of these tomorrow after school. So dont get pissed like the last time i wasnt on NF for like 3 days xD*




luffy no haki said:


> Request
> *Sig*
> Size 267x150
> Time 2:55-3:05
> ...





Sumon said:


> Rakiyo sent me
> 
> Requesting Junior Size Gif Set
> 
> ...





Kelsey♥ said:


> Ohhh Latex~ .
> 
> Gif Type: Ava
> Size: 150x150
> ...





Higawa said:


> I didnt even know I work here xD
> 
> but here you go



Yeah you asked a long while ago patty 



Kelsey♥ said:


> ^ I want Laex to do it.
> And its a slow gif on mine.



Thats right kelsey. im the only way you go  



Emily said:


> Aww Kelsey, way to announce you're picky



Thats the way you do it around here.



Nawheetos said:


> Is it possible to make gif sig out of  (link to youtube version there as well)
> I want the chibis chasing each other at the end back and forth (from about 0.56) all on the same level if it's possible.. just something little.



ughh, it it wayyyyyyyyyy too troublemsome to do make it all the same level. Do you mind if i jsut make it the same as the video? 

Nvm, ill do something that will make it look like they are movign back and forth without having to move all the frames down and stuff...


dark0 said:


> I came from the naruto rp currently going and they said you guys were awesome and I really know nothing about shops
> 
> *Size*: avatar: senior member
> *Link:*  starts at 12:50 the anime is really popular, you should watch it
> ...





Alexandritee said:


> I can has gif set? c:
> 
> Video;
> 
> ...





Captain Obvious said:


> Type of Request: Gif Set
> Stock:  Sig: :6 - 0:16 Avi- 0:24-0:26
> Size: med?
> Style: Square
> ...


----------



## Higawa (Mar 2, 2010)

Is my gif also slow on your pc alex?


----------



## Laex (Mar 2, 2010)

Higawa said:


> Is my gif also slow on your pc alex?



kinda, what did you use as a frame delay?


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 2, 2010)

Bloody hell Latex, thats a lot of quotes .


----------



## Nawheetos (Mar 2, 2010)

Laex said:


> ughh, it it wayyyyyyyyyy too troublemsome to do make it all the same level. Do you mind if i jsut make it the same as the video?
> 
> Nvm, ill do something that will make it look like they are movign back and forth without having to move all the frames down and stuff...


That's OK, I wasn't sure you'd be able to do much with it   I'm sure anything you come up with will be cool :33


----------



## Laex (Mar 2, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Bloody hell Latex, thats a lot of quotes .



Quotes keep everything organized :ho


----------



## Laex (Mar 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Luffy_


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 2, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Luffy_



Thanks!!! Ill rep when I get some points


----------



## Laex (Mar 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Sumon_


----------



## Laex (Mar 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kelsey_


----------



## Higawa (Mar 2, 2010)

Laex said:


> kinda, what did you use as a frame delay?



0.03

But its strange some ppl say it is and others not


----------



## Laex (Mar 2, 2010)

I hope you dont mind what i did, what i was planning to do didnt work so i improvised >_>


----------



## Nawheetos (Mar 2, 2010)

Laex said:


> I hope you dont mind what i did, what i was planning to do didnt work so i improvised >_>


Bwahahaha  that's great, thank you


----------



## Laex (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Laex (Mar 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Alex_


----------



## Laex (Mar 2, 2010)

Higawa said:


> 0.03
> 
> But its strange some ppl say it is and others not





Well did you cut any frames or use the original 25 frames/sec.?


----------



## Laex (Mar 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Captain_


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 2, 2010)

Love em!


----------



## Alexandritee (Mar 2, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Alex_



you're amazing, thank you  <3


----------



## Laex (Mar 2, 2010)

So after all that if anyone doesnt have their request done  post it again. Sorry if i missed any


----------



## Laex (Mar 2, 2010)

Senbonzakura said:


> Type of Request: Set
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



Emily or Keisha


----------



## krome (Mar 2, 2010)

Avatar of  please.


----------



## valerian (Mar 2, 2010)

Avatar please. 

Make it change everyting 3 seconds or something please. 1 pixel black border please. Thanks.


----------



## Emily (Mar 2, 2010)

Pokemonz, Keisha. She will more than happy to do it, also no time today anymore.


----------



## Laex (Mar 2, 2010)

Krome


----------



## krome (Mar 2, 2010)

Thank you~!


----------



## Laex (Mar 2, 2010)

Jotaro


----------



## valerian (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks. pek


----------



## Cjones (Mar 2, 2010)

Type of Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Ava - 150x150, Sig - 270x500 
Style: Square
Border: N/a
Member: Senior
Details: Same as the last one. Except the colors to be Gray/Blue. Also could you write Jeane in blue this time.


----------



## Laex (Mar 2, 2010)

Keisha  Get yo black ass back here.


----------



## Emily (Mar 2, 2010)

If Keisha hasn't done any of these by tomorrow, I'll do them.  Gotta go sleep


----------



## Kairi (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm sorry. On the starting day of school [Monday or Tuesday] I, more than likely, won't be getting requests done. Not cause I don't want to, its because since the week is just starting and its my first day back to school of the week, my depression makes me completely physically tired. When I get home I have to crash. I'm gonna try to finish mines today I are so sorry


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 2, 2010)

emily could u do an trans set for this pic please

itsmylife on the sig also "ill keep you warm" 

and avatar focus on sakura thin border

do what u do 

surprise me 

*stock *


----------



## Sumon (Mar 2, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sumon_



Kick-ass  thank you very much


----------



## Kairi (Mar 2, 2010)

Started all my requests mang, all will be done and posted tomorrow fa sho 
Hay alex, I also learned how to make GIFs in ImageReady cause I was being retarded and thought I had to do Jotaro's request. Good shit mang, means I can make my own now


----------



## Sunako (Mar 3, 2010)

Avatar please.
Black border.
Time: 0:35-0:37


----------



## dark0 (Mar 3, 2010)

cool, it's awesome and I don't mean kamina


----------



## Emily (Mar 3, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> emily could u do an trans set for this pic please
> 
> itsmylife on the sig also "ill keep you warm"
> 
> ...



Yeah I think I can do it. Will take a while though because the lines are kind of blending with the background...


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 3, 2010)

thanks emily


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 3, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kelsey_



I fucking love yoo  <3


----------



## Damaris (Mar 3, 2010)

request for Laex 

avatar: 
1:01-1:04
black border.
thank you~


----------



## Laex (Mar 3, 2010)

Damaris said:


> request for Laex
> 
> avatar:
> 1:01-1:04
> ...



Doing this now


----------



## Rakiyo (Mar 3, 2010)

Requesting Senior Size Gif Set

Avy: 0:44 - 0:46 (When shes doing the hand signals, Loop if possible)

Sig: 1:28 - 1: 33 (When she spins and ends up posing)

Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SRUCfgSj_0[/YOUTUBE]




Border: Standard

Other: Try and make it from the highest possible quality, 480 p or whatever your comp uses


----------



## Laex (Mar 3, 2010)

Rakiyo said:


> Requesting Senior Size Gif Set
> 
> Avy: 0:44 - 0:46 (When shes doing the hand signals, Loop if possible)
> 
> ...



Ill do this too now i guess  

480p isnt downloadable


----------



## Laex (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## Laex (Mar 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Rakiyo_


----------



## Emily (Mar 3, 2010)

Kairi, he rest of the pending requests are yours; didn't want to do them if you had started making them already — don't know what you're up to.

Also Alex should we have a list of the pending requests or something? 

*Cjones:*





*itsmylife:*




_____________________

Hope you like them!


----------



## Laex (Mar 3, 2010)

Emily said:


> Also Alex should we have a list of the pending requests or something?



That probably would keep everything organized, since my quotes usually leave some things out  Ill get started with it i guess :ho


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 3, 2010)

hmmm emily could u make it a bit more lighter and colorful 

umm and could u  also add itsmylife on the sig to please  


sorry


----------



## Laex (Mar 3, 2010)

Kairi said:


> Started all my requests mang, all will be done and posted tomorrow fa sho
> Hay alex, I also learned how to make GIFs in ImageReady cause I was being retarded and thought I had to do Jotaro's request. Good shit mang, means I can make my own now



But the question is, how do they compare to mine?


----------



## Laex (Mar 3, 2010)

~Pending Requests


----------



## Laex (Mar 3, 2010)

Sunako said:


> Avatar please.
> Black border.
> Time: 0:35-0:37



Oh shit i forgot this yesterday, will do it now.


----------



## Emily (Mar 3, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> hmmm emily could u make it a bit more lighter and colorful
> 
> umm and could u  also add itsmylife on the sig to please
> 
> ...



Okay, should have said so. Can't read your guys' minds after all. 

That one I had added already but it's kinda small... Thought it would take a lot of space and stuff and take all the attention away from the main text, "I'll keep you warm".

It's okay, I'm doing this on my free will.


----------



## Damaris (Mar 3, 2010)

amazing! thank you.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 3, 2010)

hmm thanks emily  i dont like being soo picky 

but im just like that i guess


----------



## Laex (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## Emily (Mar 3, 2010)

Are these any better?


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 3, 2010)

'much better emily thanks pek


----------



## Juice (Mar 3, 2010)

*Just an avatar*
Stock:


*Size:* 150x150

*Details:* Can I have the upper left corner circular. Also, can you switch the picture so he is facing to wards the left?  Oh, and don't add any affects please. No need for the GObama either. 

Thanks.


----------



## Emily (Mar 3, 2010)

Juice said:


> *Just an avatar*
> Stock:
> 
> 
> ...



Will do now~


----------



## Cjones (Mar 3, 2010)

Emily said:


> Kairi, he rest of the pending requests are yours; didn't want to do them if you had started making them already ? don't know what you're up to.
> 
> Also Alex should we have a list of the pending requests or something?
> 
> ...



Another epic job again. Thanks!


----------



## Emily (Mar 3, 2010)

*Juice:*






​
Any of these okay?


----------



## Emily (Mar 3, 2010)

cjones8612 said:


> Another epic job again. Thanks!



No problem. Wasn't sure about the colors since you requested blue/gray, so had to play with all kinds of stuff to get it more like that... Glad you like though!


----------



## Juice (Mar 3, 2010)

Emily said:


> *Juice:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its brilliant! 

Thank you very much.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 3, 2010)

Sig .gif request for Laex. :ho

Link: 

I'm not sure if you can make a .gif out of the video on that link, but I hope you can. :<

I want the size to be as close to 1 MB as you can within the time 1:27 - 1:41. So basically 14 seconds.  And just give it a solid black line border.


----------



## Laex (Mar 3, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Sig .gif request for Laex. :ho
> 
> Link:
> 
> ...



Give me a downloadable link you noob.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 3, 2010)

Well shit, that's the only website that has that video right now. It just came out today. 

brb Youtube


----------



## Kairi (Mar 3, 2010)

_Senbonzakura_



I, honestly, tried with your request. Because you wanted them all in one signature, the height was shitted on. I can't make it any bigger without making it too big for a junior size and messing up the quality


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 3, 2010)

They still look amazing XD


You can't put them in a square with the pics like this

 O
OO


----------



## Sumon (Mar 3, 2010)

Hello there. I have a dumb request  Can you cut off the left size of this picture? I want only Izuna to be on this pic.


----------



## Kairi (Mar 3, 2010)

^Will be done tomorrow. Do you want any effects or is that it?


----------



## Sumon (Mar 3, 2010)

Just cut off, nothing more  I don't have a photoshop, so I can't do that by myself


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 4, 2010)

For anyone:

Size: 150X150

I can't seem to make anything out of this pic for some reason, leaving it to a random shop to see if they can do any better.

Crop out the small guy carrying the football and add effects and do anything to make it look remotely nice, please and thank you.


----------



## Emily (Mar 4, 2010)

Juice said:


> Its brilliant!
> 
> Thank you very much.



It was no problem.



Red Sands said:


> For anyone:
> 
> Size: 150X150
> 
> ...



Doing this soon.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 4, 2010)

Okay Laex, here I go again. 

Sig .gif request. I want two versions if it's okay with you.

Link: 

For the first version, I want the size to be as close to 1 MB as you can within the time 1:27 - 1:41. So basically 14 seconds. And just give it a solid black line border.

For the second version, I want the size to be as close to 1 MB as you can within the time 1:35 -1:42. So 7 seconds total. And just give it a solid black line border.


----------



## Emily (Mar 4, 2010)

*Red Sands:*



Either of these fine, or do I make some changes? [That would have to wait until tomorrow though because I'm on my way to bed.]


----------



## Laex (Mar 4, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Okay Laex, here I go again.
> 
> Sig .gif request. I want two versions if it's okay with you.
> 
> ...



Oh Jason you noob, i always make it as close to 1MB as possible


----------



## Laex (Mar 4, 2010)

~Pending Requests


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 4, 2010)

Laex said:


> Oh Jason you noob, i always make it as close to 1MB as possible



Then show this noob how you roll.


----------



## Laex (Mar 4, 2010)

JASON THIS VIDEO. IT PISSED ME OFF. I WANT TO KILL IT WITH FIRE!!!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 4, 2010)

Laex said:


> JASON THIS VIDEO. IT PISSED ME OFF. I WANT TO KILL IT WITH FIRE!!!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Why did it piss you off? 

Also, not to be a bitch, but is it possible to add that fading effect to it when it loops without having to redo the entire .gif? If not, fuck it. 

EDIT: FUCK YOU 24 HOURS.


----------



## Rakiyo (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey Laex Think you could make me a banner of this, It'll be used on a forum I'm currently making. Could you remove the Drawn One Piece Symbol and write 

"One Piece: Inifinite Seas Forum"

In the picture using whatever graphic you deem fit, Just make the Font fancy almost script like. Rep and Cred will follow.


*Spoiler*: __ 








Border: Sort of how like you had your last Naruto/Sasuke Set

Size: 650 x 312

Rep and Cred will follow


----------



## Laex (Mar 4, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Why did it piss you off?
> 
> Also, not to be a bitch, but is it possible to add that fading effect to it when it loops without having to redo the entire .gif? If not, fuck it.
> 
> EDIT: FUCK YOU 24 HOURS.



fuck it then 



Rakiyo said:


> Hey Laex Think you could make me a banner of this, It'll be used on a forum I'm currently making. Could you remove the Drawn One Piece Symbol and write
> 
> "One Piece: Inifinite Seas Forum"
> 
> ...



This is keisha's job 

And the border you're talking about is a half-rounded half-squared border


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 4, 2010)

Emily said:


> *Red Sands:*
> 
> 
> 
> Either of these fine, or do I make some changes? [That would have to wait until tomorrow though because I'm on my way to bed.]



These are good, did Sena justice. Thanks.


----------



## Kairi (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## Sumon (Mar 4, 2010)

Laex said:


> ~Pending Requests


It's not my request 


Just how I needed  Thank you very much


----------



## Emily (Mar 5, 2010)

Keisha you gonna do the OP banner?



Red Sands said:


> These are good, did Sena justice. Thanks.



I actually had 5 different avatars in total, but decided to go with this two to see if they were good enough... Apparently they were, so not needing the rest.  That's good.


----------



## Muse (Mar 5, 2010)

GIF request for Laex :33

0:09/0:10 - 0:11 ~ Basically where the lovely Miss Gaga answers the phone on her head

150x150 ava, thin black border, thanks in advance<3

EDIT- Wow i can't believe i forgot to add the stock


----------



## Laex (Mar 5, 2010)

Brenda


----------



## Muse (Mar 5, 2010)

Laex said:


> Brenda



thanks ilu :33


----------



## Meshach (Mar 5, 2010)

Type: Sig
Size: 250w x 150h
Style and boarder: I dont know  choose a good one for me thx 
Link: 

 Thank you very much


----------



## Kairi (Mar 6, 2010)

i plan on doin the request tomorrow emu, i'll have more time.


----------



## Mai (Mar 6, 2010)

Gif request please 

0:58-1:00 (avatar 150x150)
0:52-0:56 (signature 250x140)
with border
thanks~


----------



## Sumon (Mar 6, 2010)

Good morning/day/evening. I want to request a junior size gif set 

Avatar: Junior Size 0:27 - 0:28

Signature: Junior Size 1:17 - 1:27

Border: Doesn't matter.

Stock: 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3E3RaTh2G4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 6, 2010)

requesting emily :33

regular set cute effect 

sig itsmylife on it and focus only one naruto and chibi sakura 

avatar focus on naruto thin border backround

junior

*stock*


thanks


----------



## Emily (Mar 6, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> requesting emily
> 
> regular set cute effect
> 
> ...



Will do this now~


----------



## Emily (Mar 6, 2010)

*itsmylife:*









Hmm... Good?


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 6, 2010)

yes adorable exactly what i wanted 

thanks emily REP


----------



## Sunako (Mar 6, 2010)

Here I am again , sorry if it's too early. 

Avatar please <3
5:14-5:16

Thank you~


----------



## valerian (Mar 6, 2010)

3:29 - 3: 33, 1 pixel black border please.


----------



## Laex (Mar 6, 2010)

Mai said:


> Gif request please
> 
> 0:58-1:00 (avatar 150x150)
> 0:52-0:56 (signature 250x140)
> ...





Sumon said:


> Good morning/day/evening. I want to request a junior size gif set
> 
> Avatar: Junior Size 0:27 - 0:28
> 
> ...





Sunako said:


> Here I am again , sorry if it's too early.
> 
> Avatar please <3
> 5:14-5:16
> ...



 doing soon.


----------



## Laex (Mar 6, 2010)

~Pending Requests
Rakiyo - banner, Keisha
Meshach - Sig, Keisha
Mai - Gif, Alex
Sumon - Gif, Alex
Sunako - Gif, Alex
Jotaro - Gif, Alex


----------



## Rakiyo (Mar 6, 2010)

EDITED Length request

Could you remove the Drawn One Piece Symbol and write 

"One Piece: Inifinite Seas Forum"

In the picture using whatever graphic you deem fit, Just make the Font fancy almost script like. Rep and Cred will follow.


*Spoiler*: __ 








Border: standard

Size: 780 x 235

Rep and Cred will follow


----------



## Kairi (Mar 6, 2010)

Rakiyo said:


> EDITED Length request
> 
> Could you remove the Drawn One Piece Symbol and write
> 
> ...



Arghhh I already started on it
Was almost finished
But I have to do it over, I can't make the size work


----------



## Laex (Mar 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Mai_


----------



## Laex (Mar 6, 2010)

Kairi said:


> Arghhh I already started on it
> Was almost finished
> But I have to do it over, I can't make the size work



pooorpooor keisha


----------



## Laex (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Laex (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Kairi (Mar 7, 2010)

rakyo ur siza ain't workin
but i nerly finished
i just ned to rion some things out
btw i durnk so m posts are shit


----------



## Animus (Mar 7, 2010)

* Size: I think it will have to be Small Type given its length.
    * Link: 
    * Length: This is a little complicated. In order to fit under the 10 second limit, it will be from :52 (approx), or when Hirako "drops" his sword, to :56 (to when the swirl pattern appears, though this part is the least important, and finally from :59-1:04, which is the most important part. If length is an issue, cut from the middle portion (:55-:56).
    * Type: Sig.
    * Style: Would it be possible to have a medium sized one and a small sized one (I don't know how "bad" the quality will get due to the length)? If not, a small one.
    * Border: The average border is called a triple-line border and i will use these on any request that does not have another border specified---Sure, go with that one.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Rakiyo (Mar 7, 2010)

Kairi said:


> rakyo ur siza ain't workin
> but i nerly finished
> i just ned to rion some things out
> btw i durnk so m posts are shit



Sorry for making ya do all that hard work 

Just want something to act as a banner for this  

I'll rep ya twice for all the hard work and trouble


----------



## Laex (Mar 7, 2010)

Animus said:


> * Size: I think it will have to be Small Type given its length.
> * Link:
> * Length: This is a little complicated. In order to fit under the 10 second limit, it will be from :52 (approx), or when Hirako "drops" his sword, to :56 (to when the swirl pattern appears, though this part is the least important, and finally from :59-1:04, which is the most important part. If length is an issue, cut from the middle portion (:55-:56).
> * Type: Sig.
> ...



i guess i understand this?


----------



## Laex (Mar 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Sumon_


----------



## Laex (Mar 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Animus_


----------



## Laex (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Laex (Mar 7, 2010)

~Pending Requests
Rakiyo - banner, Keisha
Meshach - Sig, Keisha


----------



## Sumon (Mar 7, 2010)

Thank you a lot


----------



## Animus (Mar 7, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Animus_



Thank you SO much! That is AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Kenshiro (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey I'm requesting a .GIF please.

Type: Sig

Size: Which ever fits

Link: 

Length: Roughly 1:27-1:35

Border: The normal triple-lined.

Thanks.


----------



## Chee (Mar 8, 2010)

Size: Any size that looks good and within requirements.
Link: 
Length: 2:02 - 2:07
Type: Sig
Border: No Border

Size: 150x150
Link: Same as above
Length: 2:34 - 2:39 (or shorter if need be)
Type: Avatar
Border: No border

Thanks. :33


----------



## Laex (Mar 8, 2010)

Kenshiro said:


> Hey I'm requesting a .GIF please.
> 
> Type: Sig
> 
> ...





Chee said:


> Size: Any size that looks good and within requirements.
> Link:
> Length: 2:02 - 2:07
> Type: Sig
> ...



Ill do these soon


----------



## Chee (Mar 8, 2010)

Apparently they took down the video in the link I gave you. Is it still working for you?


----------



## Damaris (Mar 8, 2010)

senior avy
black border
could i get 2:05-06 and 2:09-10 looped together in the avatar? when she's in the white outfit and doing the hand motions? sorry for the awkward request, but this is the only footage i can find of that scene. thanks.


----------



## Laex (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## Laex (Mar 8, 2010)

Chee said:


> Apparently they took down the video in the link I gave you. Is it still working for you?



 i already downloaded it before your post 

/amazing skills got it right before it was taken down.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Chee (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh, I love you so much. :ho


----------



## Laex (Mar 8, 2010)

Damaris said:


> senior avy
> black border
> could i get 2:05-06 and 2:09-10 looped together in the avatar? when she's in the white outfit and doing the handkidna  motions? sorry for the awkward request, but this is the only footage i can find of that scene. thanks.



kinda forgot to do this 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Damaris (Mar 8, 2010)

Laex said:


> kinda forgot to do this
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



my hero pek

thanks so much


----------



## dark0 (Mar 9, 2010)

* *Size:* senior member: avatar size
    * *Link:*  these  over 
    * *Length:* all of it
    * *Type:* Avatar, senior member
    * *Style:* I want the glasses transparent, but just a bit more so than  I basically want the image fully visible just tweaked with the glasses.
    * *Border:* idk. The image already has a border I think?


----------



## Laex (Mar 9, 2010)

dark0 said:


> * *Size:* senior member: avatar size
> * *Link:*  these  over
> * *Length:* all of it
> * *Type:* Avatar, senior member
> ...



I'll attempt this. But i make no promises


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 9, 2010)

Request please

*Avatar senior member*
150x150
Time:1:07-1:10
Border: black

*Sig*
267x150
Time:0:50-0:58
border: black


----------



## Laex (Mar 9, 2010)

Dark.


----------



## dark0 (Mar 9, 2010)

Laex said:


> Dark.



EPIC


----------



## Laex (Mar 9, 2010)

Luffy


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 9, 2010)

Laex said:


> Luffy
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



thanks!!! they?re perfect


----------



## Kenshiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks man.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 12, 2010)

emily can i have a  trans set please



cute effect please 

itsmylife on the sig colorful and also these lyrics 

What a beautiful smile
Can I stay for awhile?
On this beautiful night
We'll make everything right
My beautiful love

on the sig  and abit bright and abit dark

focus on naruto kissing sakuras hand for avy thin border 



thanks pek


----------



## Emily (Mar 12, 2010)

Do you happen to have any other stock? I think I could somewhat do it, but because the white background is eating the lineart again, I can't tell where their heads/rest of the bodies begin and end. :/


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 12, 2010)

no  

im fine with an regular set...

will that help..

if not use this pic  



same thing but without the lyrics 

sorry


----------



## Emily (Mar 12, 2010)

Okay, I'll try making sigs from both of the pictures, combining them and maybe your original request, transparency, too. I could go guessing where the lines are supposed to go (it's not difficult with most of them), but for example Sakura's head... I'm afraid the quality will go down, and hard. No need to apologize for anything though, it's not your fault the artist made it that way.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 12, 2010)

Ok just try your best thats all that matters. I know its not my fault but it feels like it, but again thanks soo much Emily


----------



## Emily (Mar 12, 2010)

No problem. It might take a while though, have lots of other stuff to do.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 12, 2010)

its fine 

i understand, im actually multi tasking right now


----------



## Laex (Mar 12, 2010)

I could do the trans and you could do the effects em ;>


----------



## Emily (Mar 12, 2010)

If you want.  Just give the link/send/something when you're done and I'll add something nice.


----------



## Laex (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah okay ;>


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 13, 2010)

Type of Request: Gif Set
Stock: 
For the avatar-1:08- 1:10, if you can, can you focus it on the pair in the background? 
For the sig- :39 - 47
Size: Same as last time  
Style: Sqaure
Border: Dotted 
Member: Senior member 
Details: Nothing special


----------



## Koroshi (Mar 13, 2010)

Could you resize this GIF



To Maximum Profile Picture size.


----------



## Laex (Mar 13, 2010)

Captain Obvious said:


> Type of Request: Gif Set
> Stock:
> For the avatar-1:08- 1:10, if you can, can you focus it on the pair in the background?
> For the sig- :39 - 47
> ...





Koroshi said:


> Could you resize this GIF
> 
> 
> 
> To Maximum Profile Picture size.



Ill do these 2 today


----------



## Emily (Mar 13, 2010)

*itsmylife:*





Hopefully you don't mind that I decided to use this stock. Let me know if any changes need to be done in your opinion. (:


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 13, 2010)

its cute thanks


----------



## Laex (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Koroshi (Mar 13, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Laex (Mar 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Captain_


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi I'm requesting an avy/sig set.

Stock:

Size:125x125 for avatar. For the sig size, whatever you think would be a good size for the sig.

Style: I want both avy and sig borders to be squared. 

details: I'm not really too picky on how it can look or what colors but you can do what you want with it.

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Emily (Mar 13, 2010)

Doing now~


----------



## Emily (Mar 13, 2010)

*Zukuru:*

Sorry, I totally read something wrong... Made accidently rounded borders.  Will do again tomorrow...


----------



## Damaris (Mar 14, 2010)

for laex
sig: 2:41-2:52 default borders, whatever size you think is best
avy: 2:41-2:44 thin black border, senior size.
thanks.


----------



## valerian (Mar 15, 2010)

Avatar: 1:56 - 1:59, 1 pixel black border please.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 15, 2010)

hello thar, I'd like to make a request :33


Type of Request: Gif Sig
Stock:

For the sig- 1:52-2:00
Size: width:275 height:155
Style: Square
Border: thin and black, lined
Member: Senior member
Details: none


----------



## Laex (Mar 15, 2010)

Damaris said:


> for laex
> sig: 2:41-2:52 default borders, whatever size you think is best
> avy: 2:41-2:44 thin black border, senior size.
> thanks.





Jotaro Kujo said:


> Avatar: 1:56 - 1:59, 1 pixel black border please.





KurouKetsu said:


> hello thar, I'd like to make a request :33
> 
> 
> Type of Request: Gif Sig
> ...



all these to be done this evening.


----------



## Laex (Mar 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Damaris_


----------



## Laex (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Juice (Mar 15, 2010)

*For Emily*

*Just an avatar*
Stock:




Size: 150x150



Details: Can I have the upper left corner circular. Oh, and don't add any affects please. 



Thanks.


----------



## Laex (Mar 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kurou_ 



Sorry about the quality, the video was just not suitable for gifs.


----------



## Laex (Mar 15, 2010)

I had fun with this . Hope you dont mind that i did it instead of emily.


​


----------



## Juice (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh, nice. Thanks. 
I just changed that like four minutes ago. I didn't know I could request who did what in this shop. 
Thank you.


----------



## Kairi (Mar 15, 2010)

For the time being, I will not be working in the shop. I told Laex that. I love to work here, but at the moment I feel....ill, and I can't do it. Hopefully, I will be better by the end of the week, but that may not be likely.

Love you all though D:​


----------



## Rakiyo (Mar 16, 2010)

Requesting a Transparent Senior Sized Set

Avy: Her Face, 150x150
Sig: The whole thing
Stock: 

Rep and cred will follow


----------



## Emily (Mar 16, 2010)

^ Taking that.


----------



## Emily (Mar 16, 2010)

*Zukuru:*



Hopefully this'll do!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 17, 2010)

Emily said:


> *Zukuru:*
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully this'll do!



Thanks, everything looks great.


----------



## Meshach (Mar 17, 2010)

Excuse me Sir, When Can I get my sig, I believe its been more than week since my request. Just asking.


----------



## Laex (Mar 17, 2010)

Meshach said:


> Excuse me Sir, When Can I get my sig, I believe its been more than week since my request. Just asking.



Keisha  Or emu


----------



## Juice (Mar 17, 2010)

*Gif*


*Avatar:*
Size: 150x150

Time: 0:48 - 0:52

Thanks.


----------



## Laex (Mar 18, 2010)

Juice said:


> *Gif*
> 
> 
> *Avatar:*
> ...



Ill have this doen soon


----------



## Chee (Mar 18, 2010)

Size: Whichever size looks best.
Link: 
Length: 0:17 - 0:23
Type: Signature
Border: No border.

Size: 150x150
Link: Same as above
Length: 1:07 - 1:08 (that whole water explosion thing)
Type: Avatar
Border: No border


----------



## Laex (Mar 18, 2010)

Chee said:


> Size: Whichever size looks best.
> Link:
> Length: 0:17 - 0:23
> Type: Signature
> ...



You must love this movie  

Ill do it now.


----------



## Emily (Mar 18, 2010)

This is totally out of topic but Chee I'm hailing you.

Anyway, doing the one or two sets that have been left undone by Keisha tomorrow. Got big exam so tonight I'm only doing short visits.


----------



## Chee (Mar 18, 2010)

Laex said:


> You must love this movie
> 
> Ill do it now.



I fokkin' love it. 

And its not even out yet.


----------



## Laex (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Laex (Mar 18, 2010)

Chee said:


> I fokkin' love it.
> 
> And its not even out yet.



Looks amazing  Although i lack knowing what its about

And it comes out when?


----------



## Chee (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't know what its about either, something about dreams and companies and Leonardo DiCaprio swimming in a bathtub while in a tux. 

July 16th.


----------



## Rakiyo (Mar 18, 2010)

Emily said:


> This is totally out of topic but Chee I'm hailing you.
> 
> Anyway, doing the one or two sets that have been left undone by Keisha tomorrow. Got big exam so tonight I'm only *doing short visits*.



Does that mean no Gender Swapped Luffy Set today


----------



## Laex (Mar 18, 2010)

Rakiyo said:


> Does that mean no Gender Swapped Luffy Set today



yeah it does


----------



## Laex (Mar 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Chee_


----------



## Yoona (Mar 18, 2010)

Can I get an gif avy please ?

Size 150 x 150
Time - 20 - 22 seconds ( just the guy playing the drums ) 
Link - 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Juice (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey, thanks for the avy, Laex. I need to wait 24 hours. I'll rep when I can.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 18, 2010)

trans set.. some effects

avatar one 125x125 and one 150x150 

sig itsmylife on it..


----------



## Laex (Mar 18, 2010)

Halca said:


> Can I get an gif avy please ?
> 
> Size 150 x 150
> Time - 20 - 22 seconds ( just the guy playing the drums )
> ...





itsmylife said:


> trans set.. some effects
> 
> avatar one 125x125 and one 150x150
> 
> sig itsmylife on it..



Ill attempt this set  I dont know how the effects will coem out but...


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 18, 2010)

no effects is fine actually if it makes it easier for u...  

just make it trans then

thanks


----------



## Laex (Mar 18, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> no effects is fine actually if it makes it easier for u...
> 
> just make it trans then
> 
> thanks



I kinda already started with the effects and i want to try and improve my set-making


----------



## Juice (Mar 18, 2010)

Laex, did my rep reach you?


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 18, 2010)

Laex said:


> I kinda already started with the effects and i want to try and improve my set-making



hmm ok i was just wanted to make sure


----------



## Laex (Mar 18, 2010)

Yeah i got it


----------



## Laex (Mar 18, 2010)

If theres anything wrong ill be happy to fix it 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 18, 2010)

wow its really good u defiantly improved 

thanks


----------



## Laex (Mar 18, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> wow its really good u defiantly improved
> 
> thanks



Improved from what?


----------



## Laex (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Laex (Mar 18, 2010)

~Pending Requests
Meshach - set
Rakiyo - trans set


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 18, 2010)

Laex said:


> Improved from what?



of whatever u thought...


----------



## Juice (Mar 18, 2010)

Okay, good. It was showing I repped you but then it said I was at my 24 hour limit still.


----------



## Laex (Mar 18, 2010)

Juice said:


> Okay, good. It was showing I repped you but then it said I was at my 24 hour limit still.



 Anything else NF would like to fail at?


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 20, 2010)

Gif Request.


*Avatar*
Size: 150x150
Length: 1:40-1:42
Borders: Any will do

*Sig*
Size: Any
Length: 1:06-1:12
Border: Any will do

Thanks


----------



## Laex (Mar 20, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> Gif Request.
> 
> 
> *Avatar*
> ...




Doing now


----------



## Laex (Mar 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ema_


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks Laex *rep* :3


----------



## Emily (Mar 20, 2010)

*Rakiyo:*



Hope you like it, sorry for the delay! Any changes you want done... just let me know.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 20, 2010)

Request please

*Sig*
267x150
Time: 3:00-3:08
Border: white & thin black if its possible

*Ava senior member*
150x150
Time:3:31-3:35
Border: white & thin black if its possible

Link:


----------



## Laex (Mar 20, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> Request please
> 
> *Sig*
> 267x150
> ...



Doing now


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 20, 2010)

Please make me a set of this image. Feel free to go crazy with it, I'm a lax guy, so just make it look pretty and I'll be happy. Either of you can do it 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Emily (Mar 20, 2010)

Shit, it's a hot lady. I'll do it although I was supposed to go sleep <3


----------



## Laex (Mar 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Luffy_


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 20, 2010)

Hell yeah!! Thanks


----------



## blue♥ (Mar 20, 2010)

As per your directions, Laex. 



blue♥ said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Junior size plz.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 20, 2010)

Size: 150x150
Link: 
Length: 01:45-01:47
Type: Avy
Style: Whatever
Border: Whatever


----------



## Peak (Mar 21, 2010)

Could you put dotted borders on these avatars?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Laex (Mar 21, 2010)

blue♥ said:


> As per your directions, Laex.
> 
> 
> 
> Junior size plz.





St. Jimmy said:


> Size: 150x150
> Link:
> Length: 01:45-01:47
> Type: Avy
> ...





Peak said:


> Could you put dotted borders on these avatars?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




Ill do these all first thing tomorrow


----------



## Laex (Mar 21, 2010)

*Peak*


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 21, 2010)

If possible 3:06-3:16 signature pls


----------



## Laex (Mar 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Jimmy_


----------



## Laex (Mar 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Blue_


----------



## Laex (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## Odoriko (Mar 21, 2010)

Ava Request Pwease:

Stock: 




No border, two rounded horizontal corners (transparent not white round the egde of the ava) & don't go to mad on effects but you can add some.

Thanks <3


----------



## Laex (Mar 21, 2010)

(? '.' ?)~ said:


> Ava Request Pwease:
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



Ill do ths, but for the rounded corners do you want like the rounded endges on the same side or on opposite sides like


----------



## Odoriko (Mar 21, 2010)

Opposite sides would be good.


----------



## Laex (Mar 21, 2010)

*(? '.' ?)~*



I actually like this av, a lot


----------



## blue♥ (Mar 21, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Blue_


Wow it be possible to make the avy of the eye afterwards instead plz? I should have been more specific earlier...


----------



## Laex (Mar 21, 2010)

:33


----------



## blue♥ (Mar 21, 2010)

:33 pek **


----------



## Peak (Mar 21, 2010)

Could you size this down into a avatar, customize it a bit whichever way you want & put dotted borders on it?


----------



## Odoriko (Mar 22, 2010)

Lol thanks. I love it <3


----------



## Laex (Mar 22, 2010)

*Peak*


----------



## Chee (Mar 22, 2010)

I know I already repped you recently, how about an IOU? 

Size: 150x150
Link: 
Length: 2:43 - 2:47
Type: Avatar

Size: Any size that looks fine
Link: 
Length: 1:55 - 2:05 (that's not to long, right?  if it is to 1:56 - 2:03)
Type: Signature


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 22, 2010)

Laex said:


> 2 things. A full episode, really? Can i just get like the first half or part 2 of 4 or something? Youtube is bests[/]
> 
> And A 12 second sig cant be decently large




Couldn't find it on youtube in decent quality, and whatever size works is fine.


----------



## Peak (Mar 23, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Peak*


Lovely.

Rep when 24 hour is over.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 23, 2010)

request laex :33

set with cool effects 

one 125x125 and  one 150x150 avatar focusing on sakura solid border squared 

sig my name itsmylife on it and remove sasuke and kakashi and put the naruto and sakura pics together  along with their weapons :33 big please..

*stock*




thanks


----------



## Laex (Mar 23, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Couldn't find it on youtube in decent quality, and whatever size works is fine.


Can you give me a link anways? ill see if the video is crap enough to make a crap gif.



Chee said:


> I know I already repped you recently, how about an IOU?
> 
> Size: 150x150
> Link:
> ...



sure ill od this.



itsmylife said:


> request laex :33
> 
> set with cool effects
> 
> ...



 Someone requesting a set from me. Sure ill do it.


----------



## Kairi (Mar 23, 2010)

I got my inspiration back, meaning I shall be working again pek


----------



## Alexandritee (Mar 23, 2010)

gif set preeeezu. C:

video; 

av: 1:03 - 1:04  (basically, just him kissing the flowah <3)
sig: 2:30 - 2:32 (him again. )

thank you loveeee.


----------



## Laex (Mar 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Cheee_


----------



## Stella Loussier (Mar 23, 2010)

set alex :ho


I'm a junior (for now )
need both rounded. (ava 150x150)
text: Shizuru~


----------



## Laex (Mar 23, 2010)

*Itsmylife*


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 23, 2010)

sweet it is awesome 

thanks leax


----------



## Laex (Mar 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Alexa_


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 23, 2010)

A request please

*Sig*
267x150
Time:0:41-0:46
Border: the regular border without the 3rd line of black

*Ava senior member*
150x150
Time:0:36-0:40
Border: the regular border without the 3rd line of black


----------



## Laex (Mar 23, 2010)

*Stella*


----------



## Laex (Mar 23, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> A request please
> 
> *Sig*
> 267x150
> ...



Ill do this tomorrow ;l


----------



## Alexandritee (Mar 24, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Alexa_



Thank you.  <3


----------



## Laex (Mar 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Luffy_


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 24, 2010)

Hell yeah!! thanks Laex


----------



## Stella Loussier (Mar 25, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Stella*


 
thanks alex 
but the sig looks a little big, unless I want to get neged by mods.


----------



## Laex (Mar 25, 2010)

Stella Loussier said:


> thanks alex
> but the sig looks a little big, unless I want to get neged by mods.



Nope the sig is far under limits, its at like 450 height and you can have like 550. + Mods dont neg you


----------



## Stella Loussier (Mar 25, 2010)

oh shit.. didnt know that 
K then I'll rep you for that mistake.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 26, 2010)

I shall change my request then.

Request for animated gif set

Stock- 

*Avatar*
9:38-9:3:40

Border-Black and white
Size-150x150 and a 100x100



*
Signature*

8:55-9:06
Border-Black and white
Size-Decently large

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 26, 2010)

You've got another loyal follower

Type of Request: Gif Set
Stock:   
For the avatar- 2:04 - 2:07
For the sig- 2:23 - 2:30
Size: Same as last time 
Style: Sqaure
Border: Dotted 
Member: Senior member 
Details: Nothing special


----------



## migukuni (Mar 26, 2010)

I don't know if my request is doable at all... but I'll try to request it 

set, junior member (I think coz I'm not sure if I'm accepted as senior yet), rounded edges... Blue color (if you need one) and text is Vongola Famiglia (if you need it)

Now the thing is... can this two be merged? 
Free reign however you want it done... If all of them can't be put into one, then just the four guys who has younger guys counterpart

without the calendar:

*Spoiler*: __ 




and




If its okay for a second request then this one too, free reign as well:
IF not then its okay... tnx...


----------



## Peak (Mar 26, 2010)

Dotted border on this avatar please.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 26, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> Please make me a set of this image. Feel free to go crazy with it, I'm a lax guy, so just make it look pretty and I'll be happy. Either of you can do it
> 
> Thanks in advance



Who was doing this again? I forgot.


----------



## Emily (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm doing it but I've been kinda slow and not online too much the past days. Been working until midnight and had exams  

I will finish them all if you can give me a little bit of time


----------



## valerian (Mar 27, 2010)

Gif please.

Make it change every 3 seconds please. 

Border like this please


----------



## Cjones (Mar 27, 2010)

Request: Gif

Size: Ava - 150x150 , Sig - 275x150
Link: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixjBxfq_8wA&feature=related [/YOUTUBE]



Length:  Ava - 4:28 - 4:29, Sig - 4:30 - 4:43
Type: Ava/Sig
Border: Average Broader.


----------



## dark0 (Mar 28, 2010)

^stolen^

Request: Gif

*Size:* senior member Avatar - 150x150
*Link:* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]nkDRtAONAmY[/YOUTUBE]



*Length:*  Ava - 0:13 - 0:14 and 1:29 - 1:32

I want where the planks come from out of the screen and hit the ground, transitioned into Dufort dodging the spears. If you can't transition it well then I'd like two avatars.

*Type:* Avatar
*Border:* Average Border

*thank you *


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 28, 2010)

request laex :33

just a sig....work your magic 

team 7 on it and itsmylife 

colorization..any effects that suits it :33

make it as big as u can..:33

*stock*


 if the stock is not good use this one just take out sasuke


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 28, 2010)

Link: 

Length : 15:04-15:08 and 15:19-:28

Basiclly I need the gif to be about Jriaiya tickling naruto and end with naruto laughing

type:sig


----------



## Laex (Mar 28, 2010)

Damaris said:


> it's about 31 minutes long
> if that's really too much, i can find another stock
> i'm sorry



Well attempt to find another stock but if i have to...


----------



## Damaris (Mar 28, 2010)

avatar: 4:42-4:45 & 0:24-0:26


----------



## Kairi (Mar 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _bluebeard_ 











_if you want me to edit or you do not like what you see, please let me know._

So Laex doesn't forget;

_To-Do List;_
Sephiroth - Laex
Captain Obvious - Laex
migukuni - Me
Peak - I can't see you link wth - Nevermind
Bluebeard - Done
Damaris - Laex
Jotaro Kujo - Laex [I can actually do this if you want me to]
cjones8612 - Laex
dark0 - Laex
itsmylife - Done
makeoutparadise - Laex

Good luck mang ​


----------



## Peak (Mar 28, 2010)

You don't have have to worry about my stock anymore I don't want it.


----------



## Kairi (Mar 28, 2010)

Alright, let me know if you want another avy or sig ~


----------



## Peak (Mar 28, 2010)

Kairi said:


> Alright, let me know if you want another avy or sig ~


Dotted border here please then.


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://forums.narutofan.com/album.php?albumid=1695&pictureid=33368


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 28, 2010)

Kairi said:


> *Spoiler*: _bluebeard_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it is wonderful 

thank you


----------



## Mai (Mar 28, 2010)

Set please <3


150x150 avatar, dotted borders
make it bright and colorful thanks :33


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 28, 2010)

thanks keisha 


its cute thanks....sorry if the stock was crappy...only one thing is i cant see my name and team 7

other then that its very cute


----------



## Kairi (Mar 28, 2010)

itsmylife, i made the text like that so it'd blend in while people knows what it says :>

_To-Do List;_
Sephiroth - Laex
Captain Obvious - Laex
migukuni - Kairi
Damaris - Laex
Jotaro Kujo - Laex [I can actually do this if you want me to]
cjones8612 - Laex
dark0 - Laex
makeoutparadise - Laex
Mai - Kairi​


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 28, 2010)

ohhh ok then nvm its great how it is


----------



## Kairi (Mar 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _mai_ 












_if you want me to edit or you do not like what you see, please let me know.

i also had a lot of fun with this stock :>_

_To-Do List;_
Sephiroth - Laex
Captain Obvious - Laex
migukuni - Kairi
Damaris - Laex
Jotaro Kujo - Laex [I can actually do this if you want me to]
cjones8612 - Laex
dark0 - Laex
makeoutparadise - Laex
Mai - Kairi - Done​


----------



## Mai (Mar 29, 2010)

Kairi said:


> *Spoiler*: _mai_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't decide which one to choose, they all look so beautiful~!! 

thanks so much <33


----------



## Peak (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks. Repped.


----------



## Laex (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks for the list Keisha 

7 requests... i can get that done tomorrow  Busy tonight but ill download the videos to prepare for tomorrow.


----------



## valerian (Mar 29, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Gif please.
> 
> Make it change every 3 seconds please.
> 
> Border like this please



Edited my request slightly.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 29, 2010)

Laex said:


> Ill use the first stock for an av and the 2nd for the sig?



 I was actually hoping if you could some how blend those two stocks together in one gif my lord


----------



## Captain Snow (Mar 29, 2010)

Size: 150x150
Link: 
Length: 0:36 to :39
Type: Avatar
Border: Average triple line border 

Thank you. :ho


Edit: Changed the time.


----------



## migukuni (Mar 30, 2010)

migukuni said:


> I don't know if my request is doable at all... but I'll try to request it
> 
> set, junior member (I think coz I'm not sure if I'm accepted as senior yet), rounded edges... Blue color (if you need one) and text is Vongola Famiglia (if you need it)
> 
> ...



tnx for doing it kairi ^^

looking forward to it



Kairi said:


> *Spoiler*: _mai_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



uwaaa such a cute england set


----------



## Kairi (Mar 30, 2010)

Attention, Attention !

Tomorrow, March 30th, I will be taking a leave. A family thing came up and I have to go. I will not be on from March 30th - April 4th, so I will not be doing requests. I am so sorry :<​


----------



## migukuni (Mar 30, 2010)

th...th...th...that's 

Me is unlucky


----------



## Kairi (Mar 30, 2010)

i'm so sorry hunnybear ;-;
i would have tried to slip it in earlier but the stock was LQ and i would have had a problem D:


----------



## migukuni (Mar 30, 2010)

So can anyone do it aside from you?


----------



## Kairi (Mar 30, 2010)

I highly doubt Laex will, he isn't good with complicated sigs. I have no clue when Emily is back either D:


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 30, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Request for animated gif set
> 
> 
> *Avatar*
> ...



Changing my request.


----------



## Juice (Mar 30, 2010)

*A Transparency request for Laex.*

*Stock:*


*A set, please. *

*Avatar:* 150x150

Can I get a avatar of Clair and a separate of Lance?

*Sig:* Whatever you would like to do with it.


----------



## Emily (Mar 30, 2010)

Shit, I'm so sorry for having a life suddenly. I'm working a lot and have my test week coming up, meaning I have to sleep less, be here less and try to study more. Does not mean I'm not working here any more though, but you know.


----------



## Laex (Mar 30, 2010)

makeoutparadise said:


> I was actually hoping if you could some how blend those two stocks together in one gif my lord



Actually this was ac omment to itsmylife. And when i went to go download your request i found its some random site i cant download from  Youtube links please?


----------



## Laex (Mar 30, 2010)

To-Do List;
Sephiroth - Laex
Captain Obvious - Laex
migukuni - Kairi
Damaris - Laex
Jotaro Kujo - Laex [I can actually do this if you want me to]
cjones8612 - Laex
dark0 - Laex
makeoutparadise - Laex​


Captain Snow said:


> Size: 150x150
> Link:
> Length: 0:36 to :39
> Type: Avatar
> ...





Juice said:


> *A Transparency request for Laex.*
> 
> *Stock:*
> 
> ...


----------



## Laex (Mar 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Sephiroth_


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 30, 2010)

Thank you, will rep when unsealed.


----------



## Laex (Mar 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Captain Obvious_


----------



## Laex (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## Laex (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## Damaris (Mar 30, 2010)

thank you 

i'm sorry i didn't get your question in time...is it possible to get them separated? i'll be more than happy to rep you once again. if not, that's fine.


----------



## Laex (Mar 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Cjones_


----------



## Laex (Mar 30, 2010)

Damaris said:


> thank you
> 
> i'm sorry i didn't get your question in time...is it possible to get them separated? i'll be more than happy to rep you once again. if not, that's fine.



I could, but really there's nothing to the second part at all. But if you want i can.


----------



## Laex (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## Laex (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## Cjones (Mar 30, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Cjones_



Thanks Leax


----------



## Captain Snow (Mar 30, 2010)

Gracias, amigo.


----------



## Laex (Mar 30, 2010)

*Juice*


----------



## Juice (Mar 30, 2010)

EXCELENT!


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 30, 2010)

Request please 

*Avatar-Senior member*
150x150
Time:1:29 -1: 33 (If you can, just the girl in the ava)
Border:the regular border without the 3rd line of black

*Sig*
267x150
Time: 1:15-1:25
Border: the regular border without the 3rd line of black

Link:


----------



## Laex (Mar 30, 2010)

i guess ill do this.


----------



## Damaris (Mar 30, 2010)

Laex said:


> I could, but really there's nothing to the second part at all. But if you want i can.



i would
sorry for bothering you 
you're a king among men, laex
**


----------



## Juice (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey Laex, not to be a bother but if you get a chance can you throw a quick simple black boarder around the Clair avatar?


----------



## Laex (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## Laex (Mar 30, 2010)

*Juice*


----------



## Juice (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks tons.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 30, 2010)

*Avatar-Senior member*
150x150
Time: 2:58-3:02 (If you can, just the girl in the ava)
Border:the regular border without the 3rd line of black


link:


----------



## Peak (Mar 31, 2010)

Dotted borders as usual. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://forums.narutofan.com/picture.php?albumid=1695&pictureid=33502


----------



## Damaris (Mar 31, 2010)

thanks laex 
24'd now, i'll rep you as soon as i can


----------



## m o l o k o (Mar 31, 2010)

I'd like an ava, 150x150, just a simple black border please.
link:  (1:02-1:05)
thanks in advance


----------



## Laex (Mar 31, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> *Avatar-Senior member*
> 150x150
> Time: 2:58-3:02 (If you can, just the girl in the ava)
> Border:the regular border without the 3rd line of black
> ...



No sig?  Thats unlike you.



Peak said:


> Dotted borders as usual.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Will do.



Mia said:


> I'd like an ava, 150x150, just a simple black border please.
> link:  (1:02-1:05)
> thanks in advance



On it.


----------



## Laex (Mar 31, 2010)

*Peak*


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 31, 2010)

laex could i get a trans sig just take out sasuke  please 

itsmylife on it colorization and effects

*stock*


thanks laex


----------



## Laex (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## Laex (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## m o l o k o (Mar 31, 2010)

wow, that was fast! thank you so much!


----------



## Laex (Mar 31, 2010)

*Itsmylife*

This is shit


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 31, 2010)

its alright abit too bright but its all right...

still going to rep u...

thanks


----------



## Rosie (Mar 31, 2010)

Set request

Type of Request: Set

Style: Square
Border: Dotted 
Member: Senior sized
Details: light effects/ colorization

Please and thank you


----------



## Peak (Mar 31, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Peak*


Thanks mate. I'm gonna rep you when I can.


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 1, 2010)

*Sig*
Size: Any
Length: 1:11-1:17
Borders: Any

Thanks Laex :]


----------



## Juice (Apr 1, 2010)

*Transparency Request:*


*Avatar*
Size: 150x150
Of Clair's face.
Simple black border please.

*Sig:*
Just a resize and transparency.

Thanks.


----------



## Space Jam (Apr 1, 2010)

* * Type of Request:* Sig
** Stock: *
** Size:* 350x150
** Style:* square 
** Border:* w/e looks best
** Member:* Senior
** Details:* use colors for the background that match the render. Also use C4D's if u can. Try to fit in most of the gundam's body and one of the fin-funnels please.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2010)

Requesting two sets today, one for a friend. Both are *Senior* size.

Vid: 

First set:
Ava: 0:06 - 0:08 Just a square of Huey giving his speech, not the credits under it.
Border: Small black line.

Sig: 0:01 - 0:05
Size: Whatever works within the size-limit.
Border: 
If needed, just extend the image on the left side a bit (should be easy enough) and cut the other so the entire gif is in the red. Quality of the gif goes over the size of this image, though. So if you need to shrink it or whatever to make it work, feel free to.


Second set:
Ava: 0:13 - 0:15 Again, just the animated part.
Border: Small black line.

Sig: 0:09 - 0:12
Size: Same as above
Border: 
Gif preferably on the right/white side of the image. Cut off a bit of the white if needed for size/balance reasons. Same as with the above.


Sorry if requesting two seems like a bit much, but am grateful for it to be done. <3


----------



## Laex (Apr 1, 2010)

Will do the gif requests 



Keisha would you like to do the sig?


----------



## Laex (Apr 1, 2010)

Juice said:


> Hey Laex, could you possibly do my Trans. Request if its not a problem?



I was planning on it? 

I was asking Keisha to do Profound's


----------



## Chee (Apr 1, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> *Sig*
> Size: Any
> Length: 1:11-1:17
> Borders: Any
> ...



DAMN YOU. I WANTED THAT! 

I'm gonna have to steal that too. :ho


----------



## Laex (Apr 1, 2010)

Chee said:


> DAMN YOU. I WANTED THAT!
> 
> I'm gonna have to steal that too. :ho



You want that exact time?


----------



## valerian (Apr 1, 2010)

Avatar: 1:09 - 1:13
same border as luffy's ava please


----------



## Laex (Apr 1, 2010)

*Chee/Ema Skye*


----------



## Rima (Apr 1, 2010)

Request for Laex
Request: Avatar
Stock: 
Size: 125x125
Border: Rounded
Text: Hinata
In different colors please. :33


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 1, 2010)

If this isn't a problem for you can you get rid of the part in the beginning and make it start where it says Murdock?


----------



## Chee (Apr 1, 2010)

Yea, can't have Face-man stealing the spotlight from Murdock. :ho


----------



## Laex (Apr 1, 2010)

i thought it was the same person? :ho


----------



## Chee (Apr 1, 2010)

Awesome. 
*steals from Ema* :ho


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 1, 2010)

Pfft, they aren't the same person :ho
but thanks for fixing it *rep* 

EDIT: sorry I have to give you the rep tomorrow, I reach my limit today :<


----------



## Laex (Apr 1, 2010)

*~Set Reqests
*Rose red belle - Keisha if i cant
Profound - Keisha/Emily
Rima - Alex
Hang - Alex


----------



## Laex (Apr 1, 2010)

*Juice*


----------



## Juice (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## Laex (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## Chee (Apr 1, 2010)

Not to be annoying...but could you also remove the white haired guy in the middle of the gif?


----------



## Laex (Apr 1, 2010)

*Rima*


----------



## Laex (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## Rima (Apr 1, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Rima*



Thanks.


----------



## ZigZag (Apr 1, 2010)

Would you mind rounding this avatar for me please?



Thank you


----------



## Laex (Apr 1, 2010)

ZigZag said:


> Would you mind rounding this avatar for me please?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you



Sure


----------



## Laex (Apr 1, 2010)

*Red Rose Belle*

I demand cred for this amazing shit <3 Just sayin :3


----------



## Rosie (Apr 1, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Red Rose Belle*
> 
> I demand cred for this amazing shit <3 Just sayin :3


It's beautiful pek

You will get you cred and amazing rep.

Thanks!


----------



## Laex (Apr 2, 2010)

*~Pending Requests*
Profound - Keisha or Emily
ZigZag - Alex
Hang - Alex

Post if i missed anyone's request.​


----------



## Laex (Apr 2, 2010)

*ZigZag*


----------



## Laex (Apr 2, 2010)

*Hang*


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 2, 2010)

Could you maybe extend the image gif so that they include the mugshots, and change the format of the avatars to .gif so that I can UL them onto NF?

Beyond that it's great, much appreciated. =D


----------



## Laex (Apr 2, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Could you maybe extend the image gif so that they include the mugshots, and change the format of the avatars to .gif so that I can UL them onto NF?
> 
> Beyond that it's great, much appreciated. =D



I cant really change the sig gifs if thats what you're talking about and the avs are .gif, just manually save them as like Av1.gif


----------



## ZigZag (Apr 2, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 2, 2010)

Laex said:


> I cant really change the sig gifs if thats what you're talking about and the avs are .gif, just manually save them as like Av1.gif



Aaaah, right-o. Normally when I dl the ava's they're automatically saved as .gif, dunno why they didn't this time.


----------



## Peak (Apr 2, 2010)

Could you make this into a avatar, dotted borders, & color it up whatever you like?


----------



## Laex (Apr 2, 2010)

*Peak*


----------



## Peak (Apr 2, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Peak*


Thanks mate.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 3, 2010)

1:05-1:07 Signature pls :33


1:09-1:011 Avatar pls :33


3:36-3:38 Avatar pls


1:06-1:16 Signature pls


1:26:-1:27 Signature pls


0:46-0:56- Signature pls


cut the 0:06-:0:07 add to the 1:01-1:05 signature pls

I know i am asking for too much,do them in separate days if you like.Its not my just my request but requests of other 8 people from a Reborn! Forum. Thanks and sorry for the trouble.


----------



## Laex (Apr 3, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> 1:05-1:07 Signature pls :33
> 
> 
> 1:09-1:011 Avatar pls :33
> ...





Ill do the first 3 and then you you should post the other 4 again in like a few days


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you xD


----------



## Laex (Apr 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Wolfy_


----------



## kyochi (Apr 3, 2010)

@ Keisha: 

I would like an avatar please.  

150 x 150  
I do not want this avatar with rounded borders.  
I want the style nice and simple. >_> In other words, of your choice. 
And I am a junior member (Idk why you guys want this info)


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 3, 2010)

Latex 

Can I have 2 gifs~?

One;
Ava: 150x150
Border: Black & White
Time: 0:36 - 0:39 (Where it zooms into his red eye)
Video: 

Two;
Ava: 150x150
Border: Black & White
Time: 4:52 - 4:55 
Video: 

Thanks bby <33


----------



## Laex (Apr 3, 2010)

(?・ω・) said:


> @ Keisha:
> 
> I would like an avatar please.
> 
> ...



Just saying that Keisha's gone away until i dont know when, and The reason we ask if you're a junior member or not is ebcause junior members cant have 150x150 avs 



Kelsey♥ said:


> Latex
> 
> Can I have 2 gifs~?
> 
> ...



Doing now?


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 3, 2010)

So you best be? .


----------



## Laex (Apr 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kelsey_ 





 or slower


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you, you sexy boy you <3


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 3, 2010)

set...make it...hot...and just do whatever fits..

itsmylife on it..and effects..

1 125x125 and 1 150x150x foucus on the both of them 

*stock*

*Spoiler*: __ 








thanks


----------



## Laex (Apr 3, 2010)

It appears Keisha/Emily will have to do that set Life... I suck with r/l people.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 3, 2010)

thats fine alex..i can wait..


----------



## Emily (Apr 3, 2010)

I can try doing it now.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 3, 2010)

really wow thanks emily


----------



## Emily (Apr 3, 2010)

*itsmylife* :





I hope it's good enough. ^^


----------



## Perseverance (Apr 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



* Type of Request: Sig
    * Stock: 
    * Size: This size is good - 
    * Style: Square
    * Border: Dotted line
    * Member: Senior Member
    * Details: Rest on how you do it is upto you =)

Thanks to anyone that takes this ^_^


----------



## Emily (Apr 3, 2010)

I'll take it ~


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 3, 2010)

Emily said:


> *itsmylife* :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its great thanks emily..


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 3, 2010)

* Size: I want the sig as big as i can get it within limits.. The avie can be 150x200 or 150x150. Either is fine.
    * Link: 
    * Length: Avie : 2:12 - 2:16 and sig : 2:30 - 2:40

    * Type: Set
    * Style: I dont want it small if possible. 
    * Border: Dotted is fine.


----------



## Laex (Apr 3, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> * Size: I want the sig as big as i can get it within limits.. The avie can be 150x200 or 150x150. Either is fine.
> * Link:
> * Length: Avie : 2:12 - 2:16 and sig : 2:30 - 2:40
> 
> ...



doing now 

But it'll likely be kinda small seeing how its 10 seconds?


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 3, 2010)

Thats fine and thank you


----------



## Laex (Apr 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Aphro_ 



Seeing how you're a mod, is there really a file size limit for your av?  I made one under filesize 150x150 and one max quality 150x200. If you want a transition for the av/sig just ask :3


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 3, 2010)

It looks great. I repped and credited you. Thanks bunches.


----------



## Yoona (Apr 3, 2010)

Can I get a set please ?



Avy - 150 x 150
Time : 10 - 14

Sig 
Time - 2:48 - 2:52

Thanks in advance.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 4, 2010)

Is kairi back? I was also in vacation


----------



## Laex (Apr 4, 2010)

@Migu - I think Keisha'll be back tomorrow?





Halca said:


> Can I get a set please ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ill do this later today.


----------



## Space Jam (Apr 4, 2010)

Laex said:


> *~Pending Requests*
> Profound - Keisha or Emily
> ZigZag - Alex
> Hang - Alex
> ...



i just didnt want yall to forget about it


----------



## Laex (Apr 4, 2010)

*~Pending Requests*
Profound - Keisha or Emily
(.w.) - Keisha
Perseverance - Emily
Halca - Alex


----------



## Emily (Apr 4, 2010)

*Perseverance:*

​


----------



## Perseverance (Apr 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Emily said:


> *Perseverance:*
> 
> ​






Thx its amazing.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 4, 2010)

Type of Request: Set
Stock:  
Size: Ava - 150x150, Sig - 300x450
Style: Rounded 
Border: N/A
Member: Senior member
Details: Not really, do what ever you see fit.


----------



## Kairi (Apr 4, 2010)

I aring back, Requests shall be done today/tomorrow [all depends].


----------



## chubby (Apr 4, 2010)

*Type of Request:* Set 
*Stock:* There are two different images I'd like used. I want one to be the avatar, and one to be the sig. I don't care which is which, as long as it looks good.

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Size:* I don't care what the dimensions of the sig are, as long as they're reasonable. I'd like the dimensions of the avatar to be 150x150 
*Style:* Square corners, please.
*Border:* Anything that works well with the images 
*Member:* Senior 
*Details:* In terms of style, I'd like it kept simple. For this particular set, I don't want any sparkly, foggy, watercolor-y, or bubbly backgrounds. No text on them, please.

Keep in mind that I've been using my current set for 32 months straight, and I'm in no hurry to change it. So take your time on the work. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Laex (Apr 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Halca_


----------



## Chee (Apr 5, 2010)

Size: any size that looks good
Link: 
Length: 0:38 - 0:42
Type: Sig

Size: 150x150
Link: 
Length: 6:07 - 6:11
Type: Avatar


----------



## Laex (Apr 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Chee_


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 5, 2010)

1:03-1:08 sig seize. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Laex (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks man.


----------



## blue♥ (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi, can you resize this for me, Junior size?




Thank you. :33


----------



## Laex (Apr 6, 2010)

*Blue*


----------



## blue♥ (Apr 6, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Laex (Apr 6, 2010)

*~Pending Requests*
Migukuni - Keisha
Profound. - Keisha
('-w-) - Keisha
Cjones - Keisha
Chunny - Keisha


Fuck keisha, you're slow


----------



## Kairi (Apr 6, 2010)

LQ Stocks are LQ mang.


btw
HIS NAME IS CHUBBY, MOFO.


----------



## Kairi (Apr 7, 2010)

*Smiley Face*



*.Profound.*



_if you do not like what you see or you want me to make a alteration, let me know._

*~Pending Requests*
Migukuni - Keisha
Cjones - Keisha
Chunny - Keisha

Migukuni, _please_ let me find better stock.
Will do tomorrow


----------



## kyochi (Apr 7, 2010)

Keisha, I love you. <3 
Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Peak (Apr 7, 2010)

Can you take out the white edges please?


----------



## chubby (Apr 7, 2010)

A small amendment to my request, if it's not too late. If it _is_ too late, then that's alright. Anyways, here I go:

Change this:
"I'd like the dimensions of the sig to be somewhere around 450x200"

To this:
"I don't care what the dimensions of the sig are, as long as they're reasonable."

I've edited my original post as well, just to make it easier.

Lastly, why am I being called "Chunny?"

EDIT: Oh, it's because the "B" and "N" keys are next to each other. Nevermind.


----------



## Laex (Apr 7, 2010)

Peak said:


> Can you take out the white edges please?



It looks liek this is already done?  Want me to do it anyways?


----------



## Peak (Apr 7, 2010)

Laex said:


> It looks liek this is already done?  Want me to do it anyways?


Yes, I just blighted up the colors a bit.

Like I said, white spots left over.

Thanks.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 7, 2010)

Can you edit her face to the guys face


Edit her face to the girls face


----------



## Laex (Apr 7, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Can you edit her face to the guys face
> 
> 
> Edit her face to the girls face



This is going to be so much work and its going to look like shit  And ont i already have like 3 sigs to do for you?


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 7, 2010)

FORGET ABOUT THOSE 3 AND DO THIS ONE :33
The aim is to make it look like shit


----------



## Laex (Apr 7, 2010)

*Peak*


----------



## Laex (Apr 7, 2010)

fine ill do it  But it's going to look worse than


----------



## Laex (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 7, 2010)

OMG NICE WORK  :33


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 7, 2010)

Gif for sig request. 



The time in the video is pretty short 3:54 - 3:58 

Basically I just want the scene where she and he are fighting in the air from far back and then for it to start over. If it could endless loop somewhere, that'd be cool too. 

Dimensions: 300px ? 205px or under (size of my sig now, I just want to swap it out)


----------



## Laex (Apr 7, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Gif for sig request.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I must have missed this  Ill do it now.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 7, 2010)

Awesome, thanks. Even with my Photoshop skills, gifs aren't my thing.


----------



## Peak (Apr 7, 2010)

Gif sig request 300 x 200



16 - 19

Will rep.


----------



## Laex (Apr 7, 2010)

Peak, that shit. i lold so bad


----------



## Peak (Apr 7, 2010)

Laex said:


> Peak, that shit. i lold so bad


Exactly.


----------



## Laex (Apr 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _CTK_ 



If you want me to change anything just ask


----------



## Laex (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Peak (Apr 7, 2010)

Fucking brilliant

I know you had fun doing this


----------



## Laex (Apr 7, 2010)

I also just realized. 2 requests in 1 day buddy


----------



## Peak (Apr 7, 2010)

Laex said:


> I also just realized. 2 requests in 1 day buddy


You mean 2 requests in 2 days buddy


----------



## Laex (Apr 7, 2010)

Peak said:


> You mean 2 requests in 2 days buddy



 Well technically true but...


----------



## Kairi (Apr 7, 2010)

*migukuni*




_if you do not like what you see or you want me to make a alteration, let me know._

*~Pending Requests*
Cjones - Keisha
Chubby - Keisha

I'M ALMOST DONE LAEX


----------



## migukuni (Apr 8, 2010)

Kairi said:


> *migukuni*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love it but I wanted Ryohei... He's my favorite character and he isn't there


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 8, 2010)

ok just a set :33

for avatar 125x125 one 150x150, solid border squared 




sig solid border squared effects, text "no worries just smile" and small itsmylife on it make it big please 



thanks


----------



## Laex (Apr 8, 2010)

I have no urge to do this  Emily or Keisha will have to.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 8, 2010)

i can wait no big deal....

ohh man i didn't want all four laex i just wanted one...XD


----------



## K (Apr 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 







150X150 
no Border
Nice luminary effects 

thank you..


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 8, 2010)

really sorry if it looks that much before but i forgot to delete the first post i just want my second post seriously really sorry ...


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 9, 2010)

Request please

*Avatar - senior member*
150x150
Time: 0:14-0:17
Border: the regular border without the 3rd line of black

* Sig*
267x150
Time: 0:05-0:14
Border: the regular border without the 3rd line of black

Link:


----------



## Sunako (Apr 9, 2010)

Sig:
4:32-4:42
Black border

Avatar: 
5:05-5:09
Black border.


----------



## Laex (Apr 9, 2010)

Doing these now.


----------



## Laex (Apr 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Luffy_


----------



## Laex (Apr 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Sunako_


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 9, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Luffy_



Hell yeah, thanks!


----------



## Sunako (Apr 9, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sunako_



wut wut in the butt.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Damaris (Apr 10, 2010)

sig: 3:03-3:13
avy: 2:23-2:24 (the bit where he snarls) looped if possible.
thank you.


----------



## Kairi (Apr 10, 2010)

TOMORROW
I PROMISE
ON LAEX'S LEFT NUT
I WILL BE DONE


----------



## Laex (Apr 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _damaris_


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 10, 2010)

Request for set

*Avatar*

042-45

Start where it shows the guy in white, and ends with the with the human smiling.
Border-Black and White


*Signature*
Stock-
Border-Black and white

No effects

Thanks in advance.


----------



## krome (Apr 10, 2010)

Type of Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Style: Square
Border: Any type
Member: Senior
Details: Plenty of effects. Go nuts, please.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 10, 2010)

Avatar

1:22-125 

Sig

1:14-1:24

Thanks


----------



## Laex (Apr 10, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Request for set
> 
> *Avatar*
> 
> ...





Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Avatar
> 
> 1:22-125
> 
> ...



I'll do these two now


----------



## Juice (Apr 10, 2010)

*Transparancy request *

*Stock:*


*Avatar*

Size; 150x150.

Border; whatever you wish.

Thanks.


----------



## Laex (Apr 10, 2010)

*Sephiroth*





I fiddled with the sig a bit, made the quality a lot better


----------



## Laex (Apr 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Hyper wolfy_


----------



## Laex (Apr 10, 2010)

*Juice*





I hope the border's all right


----------



## Juice (Apr 10, 2010)

Nice, thank you. Yes they are fine. Though I will probably only use the avatar.


----------



## Laex (Apr 10, 2010)

that was my own fault....


----------



## Juice (Apr 10, 2010)

Sorry.


----------



## Kairi (Apr 11, 2010)

*~Pending Requests*
Cjones - Keisha
Chubby - Keisha
krome - Keisha

Cj, your stock makes me disapoint son v____v
i'll try to work with it
chubby i will try yours, it'll be interesting to test what i can do without effects

*Ariel*




*Kay*




*btw guys*
if you request a set and the quality is low, i'm gonna refuse it. low quality stocks makes me rage, you can ask laex


----------



## chubby (Apr 11, 2010)

If it's too much trouble you can use effects, just make them more subtle than the usual stuff. Maybe a wisp of sand in the background or something? What I really should have said is that I was hoping for a more subdued appearance. Simple and clean, if you will. (Definitely a Kingdom Hearts reference.)


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 11, 2010)

Kairi said:


> *~Pending Requests*
> Cjones - Keisha
> Chubby - Keisha
> krome - Keisha
> ...



kei i love it  REP 

thanks soo much


----------



## Alexandritee (Apr 11, 2010)

Gif set pleaseee~



Sig; 2:16 - 2:21
Av; 0:53 - 0:56

Thank youu


----------



## Femme fatale (Apr 11, 2010)

gif. set



avatar: 8:00 - 8:03. Where he goes "BARROWMAN, GRRH!" 
sig: 3:46 - 3:51

Danke.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 11, 2010)

Request please

*Avatar senior member*
150x150
Time:7:27-7:31
Border: the regular border without the 3rd line of black

*Sig*
267x150
Time:7:16-7:26
Border: the regular border without the 3rd line of black

Link:


----------



## Laex (Apr 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Alex_


----------



## Laex (Apr 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Cait_


----------



## Alexandritee (Apr 13, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Alex_



Thank you bby  <3


----------



## Tsukiyo (Apr 13, 2010)

150x150
Time: 0:22-0:25
Border: black and white

Sig
267x150
Time:1:13-1:18
Border: black and white


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 13, 2010)

KEISHA BATCH U OWE ME
FREE BDAY GIFT


----------



## Odoriko (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi :3 Requesting a gif avatar:

Stock: 

0:30-0:41 or/and 1:43-1:46/45

Regular borders like Laex's gif's.

Thanks <3


----------



## Laex (Apr 14, 2010)

I'll do these now i guess 



luffy no haki said:


> Request please
> 
> *Avatar senior member*
> 150x150
> ...





Tsukiyo said:


> 150x150
> Time: 0:22-0:25
> Border: black and white
> 
> ...





(? '.' ?)~ said:


> Hi :3 Requesting a gif avatar:
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...


----------



## Dillinger (Apr 14, 2010)

Yoyoyoyo, been awhile!

150x200 ava with a white&black box border.  - 0:44 - 0:46

sig - 1:48 - 1:51, same type o border.


----------



## Kairi (Apr 14, 2010)

*Cjones*

did you want a avy to go with this....?

_To-Do List_
Chubby - Keisha [I swear Chubby I have EXACTLY what I want to do in mind]
krome - Keisha
Milkshake - Keisha [ I SAW SOME ITASASU STOCK YESTERDAY ]
luffy no haki - Laex
Tsukiyo - Laex
The weird Smiley Face thing - Laex
Aldo Raine - Laex​


----------



## migukuni (Apr 15, 2010)

Type of Request: Set
Stock: 

Size: Senior
Style: Anything
Border: Anything
Member: Senior
Details: As Long all seven (yes seven) is in the sig then its good, the blondie gets to be the avy
Extra Text: Arcobaleno Famiglia


----------



## valerian (Apr 15, 2010)

Avatar: 0:14 - 0:17/18, just the part where the dude is speaking, 1 pixel black border please.


----------



## Koroshi (Apr 15, 2010)

Sig



2: 13 - 2: 22

Size: whatever is nice.


----------



## Laex (Apr 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Luffy_


----------



## Laex (Apr 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Lulu_


----------



## Laex (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## Laex (Apr 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Koroshi_ 





 sorry it couldn't be better.


----------



## Laex (Apr 15, 2010)

Kairi said:


> _To-Do List_
> Chubby - Keisha [I swear Chubby I have EXACTLY what I want to do in mind]
> krome - Keisha
> Milkshake - Keisha [ I SAW SOME ITASASU STOCK YESTERDAY ]
> ...


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 15, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Luffy_



Thanks!!!


----------



## Tsukiyo (Apr 15, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Lulu_



thank you!! 

its amazing


----------



## Cyana♥ (Apr 15, 2010)

*Set Junior plz.

Text on sig: Make him hot

Thanks in advance pek *


----------



## Cjones (Apr 15, 2010)

Kairi said:


> *Cjones*
> 
> did you want a avy to go with this....?
> 
> ...



Yes and thanks. Rep now and cred when I use it.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 15, 2010)

Senior Avy 

    * Size: As big as possible while looking good
    * Link: 
    * Length: 00:02-00:04 (Make it look like her hair is flowing undesturbed)
    * Style: which looks best
    * Type: Avy 
    * Border: any

vm me when your done please


----------



## migukuni (Apr 16, 2010)

Type of Request: Set
Stock:  

Size: Senior
Style: Anything
Border: Anything
Member: Senior
Details: As Long all seven (yes seven) is in the sig then its good, the blondie gets to be the avy
Extra Text: Arcobaleno Famiglia


----------



## Koroshi (Apr 16, 2010)

Thank you.

Will cred when I use.


----------



## Damaris (Apr 16, 2010)

set

avatar senior sized, the sig as high quality as possible (small as that may need to be)
sig time: 0:24-0:37 (i know it's a little long )
avatar time: 0:29-:030 (his face, and then her legs, looped if possible)


----------



## Peak (Apr 16, 2010)

Dotted borders on this avatar like usual.


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 16, 2010)

YAYS

if you find me a stock, use it 
but if not--


----------



## Yoona (Apr 16, 2010)

Can I get a gif set please ?



Avy - Senior size
Time - 4:59 - 5:00

Sig 
Time - 4:36 - 4:46


----------



## Kairi (Apr 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Chubby_ 





did i do good? D:





*Spoiler*: _krome; hun, i ADORED the end result_ 



]






*Spoiler*: _migukuni_ 








*Peak*


_To-Do List_
Milkshake - Keisha
Aldo Raine - Laex [I NEED A NEW VIDEOS]

FINALLY ​


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 16, 2010)

kei kei i love your work request set  

effects on it pek


dear god i hope this is good stock  




 on sig text..." your everything" solid border squared big :33


avy one 125x125 and one 150x150 squared solider border and itsmylife on it


oh damn i really hope this is good stock i have more just tell me ok 

if its not good use this...


----------



## Laex (Apr 16, 2010)

Senbonzakura said:


> Senior Avy
> 
> * Size: As big as possible while looking good
> * Link:
> ...





Damaris said:


> set
> 
> avatar senior sized, the sig as high quality as possible (small as that may need to be)
> sig time: 0:24-0:37 (i know it's a little long )
> avatar time: 0:29-:030 (his face, and then her legs, looped if possible)





Halca said:


> Can I get a gif set please ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ill do these like tomorrow night


----------



## Fr?t (Apr 16, 2010)

I would like to request a set, please. :33

Stock: 

Size: Junior
Style: No color added, maybe sharpened 'cause I know it's a little blurry
Border: Rounded, please. Dotted maybe if it looks good with a rounded border
Member: Junior
Details: Please make it so the sky takes up the main focus of the picture, with Jason (the guy) to the right, but where you can still see him


*Spoiler*: _If that makes no sense, something like this_ 





I'm sure you guys can do much better than that :33



Ava: Focus on Jason's face
Extra Text: Nothing


Thanks. :33


----------



## Peak (Apr 17, 2010)

Siganture gif.

300 X 200 

At the end of 21 - 28


----------



## chubby (Apr 17, 2010)

Kairi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chubby_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, that's almost perfect. But could you possibly change a few little things? I know I'm being picky about this. Sorry! 

Could you remove the dotted border from both the avatar and sig? And also remove the white margins on the top and bottom of the sig? Also, could you possibly remove the word "Morpheus" from the avatar? And could you maybe make his face non-compressed in the avatar image? It looks sort of funny all long like that.

Once again, I'm really sorry for being so picky, and I _do_ appreciate the work. Feel free to put me at the end of the queue. Seriously, no rush at all.


----------



## krome (Apr 17, 2010)

@ Kairi - Looks wonderful  Thanks so much!


----------



## Sunako (Apr 17, 2010)

Sig: 4:12 - 4:18
Ava: 4:18 - 4:22


White or Black border xD


----------



## Laex (Apr 17, 2010)

Aldo said:
			
		

> Try this.
> 
> 0:57 - 0:59
> 
> ...





Senbonzakura said:


> Senior Avy
> 
> * Size: As big as possible while looking good
> * Link:
> ...





Damaris said:


> set
> 
> avatar senior sized, the sig as high quality as possible (small as that may need to be)
> sig time: 0:24-0:37 (i know it's a little long )
> avatar time: 0:29-:030 (his face, and then her legs, looped if possible)





Halca said:


> Can I get a gif set please ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Peak said:


> Siganture gif.
> 
> 300 X 200
> 
> At the end of 21 - 28





Sunako said:


> Sig: 4:12 - 4:18
> Ava: 4:18 - 4:22
> 
> 
> White or Black border xD



Organizing this shit.


----------



## Laex (Apr 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Aldo_


----------



## Laex (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Dillinger (Apr 17, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Aldo_



Thanks man


----------



## Laex (Apr 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Damaris_


----------



## Laex (Apr 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Halca_


----------



## Laex (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Laex (Apr 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Sunako_


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 17, 2010)

Latex bby <3

Gif Set pleassee. 

*Ava: *150x150 Black & White Border.
*Link:* 
*Time:* 0:42-0:45 (But can you cut out the Woman from the Ava if possible? And a little more slowed down?)

*Sig:* 300 x 200 
*Link:* (Same as Ava)
*Time:* 0:27-0:35

Thank Youu :33


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Apr 17, 2010)

Type of Request: I would like a sig, and it to be a trans please. 
Stock: 
Size: Senior sized please
Style: None
Border: None
Member: Senior member
Details: I would like to keep the pink behind as a shadow.
 thank you and please take your time.


----------



## Sunako (Apr 17, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sunako_



thank you


----------



## Damaris (Apr 18, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Damaris_



i figured you'd have to cut stuff, but honestly, it looks completely and totally awesome. the avatar turned out amazing. thank you so much.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 18, 2010)

Thank you Laex its awesome!!!!


----------



## Laex (Apr 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kelsey_


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 18, 2010)

i love you .

Just need to spread =__=


----------



## Peak (Apr 18, 2010)

Dotted borders on these avatars please.


*Spoiler*: __ 









Will rep.


----------



## Kairi (Apr 18, 2010)

*Nicole*



Ariel and Peak are next, I'll do Chubby last ~


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 18, 2010)

fuck to the yes 
goddamnt now i feel like changing sets again
thanks Kairi


----------



## blue♥ (Apr 18, 2010)

Can I get this trans please? With the words "The Ultimate Bromance" written near the bottom all prettifully? :33



Also, I'd like for the "neko neko" Japanese at the top to stay if you could. Plz?

One more thing: 125x125 avvy of Shizuo's face. :33


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 20, 2010)

Aww Alex, you don't do gifs over 10 seconds anymore?


----------



## Damaris (Apr 20, 2010)

can i get this as an avatar?


----------



## Majeh (Apr 21, 2010)

I guess its sorta a gif idk but i need a set plz.

Can i get the images played in order plz.

Sig: First image i would like mid-left panel, then using the same image i would like the bottom panel. 2nd image i would like just the right panel. can i have all 3 images played about 2-3seconds apart plz. idk a good size for all this maybe 400x400?


Hopefully u can make the BG transparent so as it switches images its not all white or something. =)

Avy: Using the second image can i get the very bottom left image of Oga. Size is 150 by 150, a 1px black border is fine but if ya wanna do anything else im cool with that.


----------



## Laex (Apr 21, 2010)

Peak said:


> Dotted borders on these avatars please.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Damaris said:


> can i get this as an avatar?





Majeh said:


> I guess its sorta a gif idk but i need a set plz.
> 
> Can i get the images played in order plz.
> 
> ...



Ill do all of these 



Death-kun said:


> Aww Alex, you don't do gifs over 10 seconds anymore?



I can if you want


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 21, 2010)

Laex said:


> I can if you want



A gif please. 

Link: 

Length: 1:49 - 2:02 (13 seconds)

Dimensions: Keep it proportionate. Make it as big as you can while staying within the 1 MB limit. You can cut some of the frames out where they're just standing there if it'll help shorten it, but don't cut out all of them. 

Border: Dotted


----------



## Laex (Apr 21, 2010)

Doing now


----------



## Laex (Apr 21, 2010)

*Peak*


----------



## Laex (Apr 21, 2010)

*Damaris*


----------



## Laex (Apr 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Majeh_


----------



## Laex (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Death-kun (Apr 21, 2010)

Wonderful, thank you.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 21, 2010)

Request please 

Avatar senior member
150x150
Time: 6:08 - 6:12
Border: the regular border without the 3rd line of black

Sig
267x150
Time: 5:10 - 5:20
Border: the regular border without the 3rd line of black

link:


----------



## Death Note (Apr 21, 2010)

Can i get this as an avatar? 

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://images.fanpop.com/images/image_uploads/BMTH-bring-me-the-horizon-714341_563_378.jpg




I want the guy's face who is pointing his finger as the avatar. Make it look good with cool effects please <3 Could I also get one avi 150x150 and another 150x200 with the same image?


----------



## Laex (Apr 21, 2010)

doing yours now luffy



DN, are you sure about 150x200?


----------



## Death Note (Apr 21, 2010)

> DN, are you sure about 150x200?



Yeah, i like that size. Gonna use it on another forum until i get senior membership on this one


----------



## Laex (Apr 21, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> Request please
> 
> Avatar senior member
> 150x150
> ...


----------



## Laex (Apr 21, 2010)

~Pending Requests
Basye
Blue
Deathnote

im not doing these


----------



## Laex (Apr 21, 2010)

CyanaHeart said:


> *Set Junior plz.
> 
> Text on sig: Make him hot
> 
> Thanks in advance pek *





itsmylife said:


> kei kei i love your work request set
> 
> effects on it pek
> 
> ...





Froot said:


> I would like to request a set, please. :33
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...





basye said:


> Type of Request: I would like a sig, and it to be a trans please.
> Stock:
> Size: Senior sized please
> Style: None
> ...





blue♥ said:


> Can I get this trans please? With the words "The Ultimate Bromance" written near the bottom all prettifully? :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Death Note said:


> Can i get this as an avatar?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Holy shit. enough set requests. Keisha and emily stop being lazy


----------



## Death Note (Apr 21, 2010)

> Holy shit. enough set requests. Keisha and emily stop being lazy



Mine is an avatar request.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 21, 2010)

Alex Kei is doing mine soo dont worry about mine K.


----------



## Kairi (Apr 21, 2010)

dear lawd wtf, when was there 6 

*starts*


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 21, 2010)

OH Great, thanks!


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 21, 2010)

Senior Sig  

    * Size: As big as possible while looking good
    * Link: 
    * Length: 00:12-00:20
    * Type: Sig
    * Style: What looks best
    * Border: Any

vm me when your done please.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 22, 2010)

Video: 
From: 1:52 (From when you see him look at the camera)
To: 1:58 (When he has put the guns down, just before that shot ends.)

With a border please. (one that suits it bests/creators judgement.)
Avatar size, please. (Will rep offc!)


----------



## Juice (Apr 22, 2010)

Transparency for Leax.

Stock:


Avatar: 150x150

Border; whatever you want.

Thanks.


----------



## Chee (Apr 22, 2010)

Got a quickie one, could you just make this animated gif shorter so that the file size isn't too big? Try to keep the dimension size the same though. :33


----------



## Laex (Apr 22, 2010)

*Juice*


----------



## Laex (Apr 22, 2010)

Chee said:


> Got a quickie one, could you just make this animated gif shorter so that the file size isn't too big? Try to keep the dimension size the same though. :33



/already done. 

just so keisha doesnt get confused.


----------



## Laex (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks it looks really amazing.


----------



## Kairi (Apr 22, 2010)

*Froot*


LOOK HERE MOFO, IF YOU COME IN THIS SHOP WITH SOME MORE LQ SHIT I SWEAR ON LAEX'S NOT EXISTENT RIGHT NUT I WILL FIND WHERE YOU LIVE AND KICK YOUR ASS U:<

*Ariel*



doing cyanaheart's next


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 22, 2010)

Kairi said:


> *Froot*
> 
> 
> LOOK HERE MOFO, IF YOU COME IN THIS SHOP WITH SOME MORE LQ SHIT I SWEAR ON LAEX'S NOT EXISTENT RIGHT NUT I WILL FIND WHERE YOU LIVE AND KICK YOUR ASS U:<
> ...



fucking love u 

hmm your going to enjoy cyanas i just know it


----------



## Kairi (Apr 22, 2010)

*Cyanaheart*


i love sasusaku fffuuu <333


----------



## Parallax (Apr 22, 2010)

Size: Average sig size
Link: 
Length: 2:13-2:18
Type: Sig
Border: Thin and black


----------



## Juice (Apr 22, 2010)

Fuck yeah, Laex. Thanks bro.


----------



## santanico (Apr 23, 2010)

1.Size: senior size
2.Link:
3.Length: if you can, use all the small pics in the stock(just sasuke), if not may I select which ones?
4.Type: Avatar.
5.Border: kinda of like the one I'm using_ now_, if not, whatever you think looks best. 

thanks in advance! :33

edit: okay I've chosen those eight. :3


----------



## Laex (Apr 23, 2010)

Elijah Snow said:


> Size: Average sig size
> Link:
> Length: 2:13-2:18
> Type: Sig
> Border: Thin and black


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 23, 2010)

Size: Senior
Link:  
Length: :16-:18
3:59- 4:07
Type: Gif Set
Border: Dotted


----------



## Laex (Apr 23, 2010)

*Starr*


----------



## santanico (Apr 23, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Starr*



omg that's awesome, thank you so much.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Apr 24, 2010)

GIF request. :33


From 8:26 to 8:36. Though is it possible to leave out 8:28-8:31? If not, the GIF being 8:31-8:_33 is just as fine.
200 pixels in length and whatever heights works with that.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Apr 24, 2010)

Hello Shop! I would like to make a gif request!

Sourse: 
Size: 150X150


Time: 1:47 - 1:50

Border: Anything will do.

Thank you and please take your time


----------



## Muse (Apr 24, 2010)

Av: 1:35 - 1:37 Where Aang is glowing/bending (150x150 thin black border)

Sig: 1:50 - 1:53 where aang and zuko are dueling  (whatever size works best, thin black border)


----------



## Laex (Apr 24, 2010)

Captain Obvious said:


> Size: Senior
> Link:
> Length: :16-:18
> 3:59- 4:07
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Laex (Apr 24, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> GIF request. :33
> 
> 
> From 8:26 to 8:36. Though is it possible to leave out 8:28-8:31? If not, the GIF being 8:31-8:_33 is just as fine.
> 200 pixels in length and whatever heights works with that.


----------



## Death Note (Apr 24, 2010)

Did you guys forget about my request


----------



## Kairi (Apr 24, 2010)

No Hurr, I'm doing it now ;D


----------



## Death Note (Apr 24, 2010)

Thank you Kairi.<3


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 24, 2010)

Latex Guess Who .

Ava
150x150

Black & White Border
0:15 - 0:18

Sig
Whatever size works best

0:13-0:17 then skip to 0:27-0:30

 <3


----------



## Laex (Apr 24, 2010)

BRENDAKAEKS


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Laex (Apr 24, 2010)

Requests~

Blue
Deathnote
Kelsey


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (Apr 24, 2010)

*Type of Request: set*
*Stock: sig
Spoiler:  



http://yanx-zhen.deviantart.com/art/gintama-JOY-152376280 


 avy
Spoiler:  



http://darkest-reira-chan.deviantart.com/art/same-old-Gin-chan-148256636


*
*Size: 525x375*
*Border: semi round *
*Member: junior *
*Details: blood splatter graphics for the sig*


----------



## Laex (Apr 24, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Latex Guess Who .
> 
> Ava
> 150x150
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks babs .

Need to spread >:I DONE


----------



## Laex (Apr 24, 2010)

Requests~

Blue
Deathnote
AeroSamurai


----------



## Muse (Apr 24, 2010)

Laex said:


> BRENDAKAEKS
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 24, 2010)

AreoSamurai21 said:


> *Type of Request: set*
> *Stock: sig
> Spoiler:
> 
> ...





blue♥ said:


> Can I get this trans please? With the words "The Ultimate Bromance" written near the bottom all prettifully? :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doing


----------



## Cjones (Apr 24, 2010)

Gif Request.

Size: Ava - 150x150, Sig: 265x150
Stock: 
Time: Ava: 4:06 - 4:09, Sig: 3:56 - 4:04/0:5


----------



## Laex (Apr 24, 2010)

basye said:


> Hello Shop! I would like to make a gif request!
> 
> Sourse:
> Size: 150X150
> ...


----------



## Laex (Apr 24, 2010)

cjones8612 said:


> Gif Request.
> 
> Size: Ava - 150x150, Sig: 265x150
> Stock:
> Time: Ava: 4:06 - 4:09, Sig: 3:56 - 4:04/0:5






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Damaris (Apr 24, 2010)

c-can you re-size that to sig size?
/terrified


----------



## Cyana♥ (Apr 24, 2010)

*I would like to request a gif for my sig. 
Time: 0:02-0:11
If thats not to long.

Please and thanks *


----------



## Laex (Apr 24, 2010)

Damaris said:


> c-can you re-size that to sig size?
> /terrified


----------



## Damaris (Apr 24, 2010)

Laex said:


>



that was a scary episode, okay! 
thanks for the quick work
repped and credit given~


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 24, 2010)

Samurai 


I'm not gonna make something out of that avatar stock, lol


----------



## Laex (Apr 24, 2010)

CyanaHeart said:


> *I would like to request a gif for my sig.
> Time: 0:02-0:11
> If thats not to long.
> 
> Please and thanks *


----------



## Laex (Apr 24, 2010)

Em can you av me? :ho



Just do your sexyshit on it.


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 24, 2010)

omg I have that image somewhere 

Sure thing


----------



## Laex (Apr 24, 2010)

~M~ said:


> omg I have that image somewhere
> 
> Sure thing



Ohay thanks :33


----------



## Damaris (Apr 24, 2010)

so basically i'm stupid
but /tv/ just vomited this up

i know it should have been part of my earlier request, sorry 
push it to the back of the list i guess
EDIT: all that and i didn't say what i wanted 
avatar, please?


----------



## Laex (Apr 24, 2010)

Damaris said:


> so basically i'm stupid
> but /tv/ just vomited this up
> 
> i know it should have been part of my earlier request, sorry
> ...



The bottom is the top


----------



## Damaris (Apr 24, 2010)

Laex said:


> The bottom is the top



THERE ARE NO WORDS
i will rep you as soon as i am able, tried to spread and got 24'd


----------



## Shanoa (Apr 24, 2010)

Hello 
  * Type of Request: Set
    * Stock: 

    * Size: Senior size set
    * Style: Rounded
    * Border: none
    * Member: Senior
    * Details: Make it like a icy blue like or just make it look good kay

Thank you :33


----------



## Kairi (Apr 25, 2010)

^mine          <3


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 25, 2010)

; 



 ;


----------



## blue♥ (Apr 25, 2010)

^ Thanks so much! pek


----------



## Pesky Bug (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks a lot. But I guess I didn't think much of how big it'd actually be.  Could it be made 250 in *height*? Same length: .

As well as a Senior avatar from here: . 8:47 - 8:48

Or do I have to wait some time before requesting again?


----------



## Cjones (Apr 25, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks. Cred now, rep when used.


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (Apr 25, 2010)

~M~ said:


> Samurai
> 
> 
> I'm not gonna make something out of that avatar stock, lol


 
Thanks I love it


----------



## Stella Loussier (Apr 25, 2010)

Got something for ya~ 
*Keishuu or ~M~ [Leax can too if you want]*
set please:


Border: anything
Size: senior [ make it junior also just in case ]


----------



## valerian (Apr 25, 2010)

Okay then,


avatar of the guy.


----------



## Laex (Apr 25, 2010)

Or youtube works too 


Em/Keisha will have to do the av.


----------



## Alex. (Apr 25, 2010)

another doctor who request coming your way. :3



i just want the part where the earth beneath them blows up soooo...hmm...0:13 - 0:18.

thanks in advance. :3


oh yeah i want a sig...forgot that part.


----------



## Laex (Apr 25, 2010)

Alex. said:


> another doctor who request coming your way. :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alex. (Apr 25, 2010)

you were fast. 

i will request here more often.

how do you download videos from the new youtube btw?


----------



## Laex (Apr 25, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Thanks a lot. But I guess I didn't think much of how big it'd actually be.  Could it be made 250 in *height*? Same length: .
> 
> As well as a Senior avatar from here: . 8:47 - 8:48
> 
> Or do I have to wait some time before requesting again?




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Laex (Apr 25, 2010)

Alex. said:


> you were fast.
> 
> i will request here more often.
> 
> how do you download videos from the new youtube btw?



I dont really know. I have like 6 downloaded but i think only 3 work? And i dont even know the names  Just downlaod them all and one of them is bound to work


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 25, 2010)

Graphic Type: sig
Graphic Size: 500x250
Text on Graphic: Unbreakable bond
Image: 
Theme: up to you
Colour Scheme: up to you
Other Notes: none.

____________________


Graphic Type: avi.
Graphic Size: 125x125
Text on Graphic (if any): Miaakun
Image: 
Theme: up to you
Colour Scheme: up to you
Other Notes: Just focus on Sasuke
Thank you :33


----------



## Alex. (Apr 25, 2010)

cool mate, thanks again. :3


----------



## ShaolinAce (Apr 25, 2010)

Can you make a me a gif simular to the one you use as the small image for this topic. Have it say join Gantz Players now. with red & black colours.


----------



## Laex (Apr 25, 2010)

ShaolinAce said:


> Can you make a me a gif simular to the one you use as the small image for this topic. Have it say join Gantz Players now. with red & black colours.



Yeah sure, but does the background have to be elaborate?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Apr 25, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: __


My fail knows no bounds.  Wrote 8 instead of 1.  Oh well.

I'll be repping as soon as I can.


----------



## Laex (Apr 25, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> My fail knows no bounds.  Wrote 8 instead of 1.  Oh well.
> 
> I'll be repping as soon as I can.



How can you mix up 8 and 1 

But decent av is still decent


----------



## Pesky Bug (Apr 25, 2010)

Laex said:


> How can you mix up 8 and 1
> 
> But decent av is still decent


Well, I was thinking of the 8 for the sig. 

Never said otherwise.


----------



## Laex (Apr 25, 2010)

ShaolinAce said:


> Can you make a me a gif simular to the one you use as the small image for this topic. Have it say join Gantz Players now. with red & black colours.


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 25, 2010)

Stella Loussier said:


> Got something for ya~
> *Keishuu or ~M~ [Leax can too if you want]*
> set please:
> 
> ...





Miaakun said:


> Graphic Type: sig
> Graphic Size: 500x250
> Text on Graphic: Unbreakable bond
> Image:
> ...



Stealing :mj


----------



## Laex (Apr 25, 2010)

~Requests

Sapphireninja - Keisha
Jotaro - anyone
Stella - Em
Miaakun - Em


----------



## Kairi (Apr 25, 2010)

I'll take Jotaro too.

I'll do saphire's in like a hour


----------



## chubby (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey, just wanted to make sure you guys haven't forgotten me! Sorry to be so pushy! Again, there's no rush, just wanted to make sure my request hasn't been completely lost to the sands of time.


*Spoiler*: _Here's what I last posted_ 





chubby said:


> Kairi said:
> 
> 
> > *Spoiler*: _Chubby_
> ...


----------



## ShaolinAce (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks a milion.


----------



## Mai (Apr 26, 2010)

Keisha please 



senior set, dotted borders.
make it pretty, thanks :33


----------



## Scizor (Apr 26, 2010)

Can you please make me a set (avatar+signature) using the following image:


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 





Link to stock image: 




Orange borders please (The same orange as in the picture.)

As for effects, its up to you (creators judgement), but please dont go overboard, so to speak. (maybe transparancy is a good option??)

*(If you can put my username, SuzumeShouken, in the picture, preferably in orange, too, thatd be AWESOME. =D)*

(Also, though you most likely know this, please keep the sig and avatar sizes under the max. file size approved on this forum, so I can use the sig and avy here. =)

And I dont know why, but my request of becoming a senior member still hasnt been 'answered'. So I'm still a 'junior' member.)

As for the rest, its all your, the creators, judgement.

Please make me something nice. =)

(Will rep and cred, offcourse.)


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 26, 2010)

Stella: 

 ; 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 ; 




Not sure if you wanted the background removed on what you gave me but... I did


----------



## Kairi (Apr 27, 2010)

i finished my sets, but stupid comp is being stupid >:I
i'll upload tomorrow


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm requesting a avy/sig set.

Stock:

Size: Avy-125x125. Sig-430x300

Style: I would it to be squared bordered.

I don't want any text on the sig or avy but how you design it is totally up to you.


----------



## krome (Apr 27, 2010)

Set please. :33 Make it super-cool.
Stock: , 
Size: -
Style: square
Border: solid
Member: senior


----------



## Laex (Apr 27, 2010)

~Requests

Chubby - Keisha
Sapphireninja - Keisha
Jotaro - Keisha
Miaakun - Em
Mai -Keisha
Suzume - anyone idek about this
Zukuru - anyone
Krome - anyone


----------



## Stella Loussier (Apr 27, 2010)

~M~ said:


> Stella:
> 
> ;
> 
> ...


 Its alright em I luv it 
I'll rep and cred [got to use the junior since the mods didn't put me as a senior yet]


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 27, 2010)

a request please 

*Avatar Senior meber*
150x150
Time: 3: 33 - 3: 37
Border: the regular border without the 3rd line of black

*Sig*
267x150
Time: 6:20-6: 30
Border: the regular border without the 3rd line of black

Link:


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 27, 2010)

krome said:


> Set please. :33 Make it super-cool.
> Stock: ,
> Size: -
> Style: square
> ...



Will do after miaakun


----------



## dark0 (Apr 27, 2010)

* *Type of Request:* Avatars or sets
* *Stock:*  these  over  badass 
* *Size:* Senior member avatar and full size if it's not a problem.
* *Style:* Just square
* *Border:* Idk you can add your own touch.
* *Member:* Senior member
* *Details:* Ulquiorra's face goes dark and I would like the glasses to darken as well.

Also how many frequent flier miles have I gotten?


----------



## Fr?t (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey guise, can I actually just get a .gif made?

*Video:* 

*Time:* From :40 - :44, please. You know, just all that silly eye-rolling 

*Size:* This is weird, but could I actually get it 432x216?

*Border:* Slightly rounded border

No text

Um, if I'm not allowed to just make .gif requests. redirect me, please.


----------



## Laex (Apr 28, 2010)

Fr?t said:


> Hey guise, can I actually just get a .gif made?
> 
> *Video:*
> 
> ...



This is gif central 

Are you planning on using this for a sig?  If not ill ahve to make it smaller :c


----------



## Fr?t (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh. Well, I was going to kind pf use it all over the place, but...

Ah, what the hell. Sig size, please.


----------



## Laex (Apr 28, 2010)

Fr?t said:


> Oh. Well, I was going to kind pf use it all over the place, but...
> 
> Ah, what the hell. Sig size, please.



Oh and just saying but you can get rounded border


----------



## Fr?t (Apr 28, 2010)

Wait, do you mean I _can't_ get a rounded border if it's... 

I don't know much about this, so just do what you want, I'm fine. :33


----------



## Laex (Apr 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Luffy_


----------



## Laex (Apr 28, 2010)

Fr?t said:


> Wait, do you mean I _can't_ get a rounded border if it's...
> 
> I don't know much about this, so just do what you want, I'm fine. :33



Rounded edges jsut dont work at all with gifs, /they do just look shitty


----------



## Fr?t (Apr 28, 2010)

Laex said:


> Rounded edges jsut dont work at all with gifs, /they do just look shitty



Ugh  Thank you, I love it.

I  didn't know that about bigs, being as I barely ever try to make them. But I'll keep it in mind for future reference.

Thanks for being patient, you rock, and this gif rocks pek


----------



## dark0 (Apr 28, 2010)

* *Type of Request:* Avatars or sets
* *Stock:*  these  over  badass 
* *Size:* Senior member avatar and full size if it's not a problem.
* *Style:* Just square
* *Border:* Idk you can add your own touch.
* *Member:* Senior member
* *Details:* Ulquiorra's face goes dark and I would like the glasses to darken as well.

Also how many frequent flier miles have I gotten?


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 28, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Luffy_



thanks!!!!


----------



## Laex (Apr 28, 2010)

dark0 said:


> * *Type of Request:* Avatars or sets
> * *Stock:*  these  over  badass
> * *Size:* Senior member avatar and full size if it's not a problem.
> * *Style:* Just square
> ...



You double posted the same request 

And you have none  The only people with any are Aldo Raine, Luffy, Damaris, and Chee. They've all had over 10 requests.


----------



## Kairi (Apr 29, 2010)

*sapphireninja*


i wouldn't blame you if you came over here and bitchslapped me for the fail i'm giving you .___.

*Death Note*


Jotaro, I can easily finish yours tomorrow seeing as I have no school, Chubby as well.


----------



## Undaunted (Apr 29, 2010)

*Type of Request:* Avy
*Stock:* 
*Size:* 150x150
*Style:* Square.
*Border:* Doesn't matter.
*Member:* Senior.
*Details:* Whatever works.
Looking forward to the end result.


----------



## Shanoa (Apr 29, 2010)

Kairi said:


> *sapphireninja*
> 
> 
> i wouldn't blame you if you came over here and bitchslapped me for the fail i'm giving you .___.



Its okay
Nice job 
Love it!!!
i rep and credit of course


----------



## Scizor (Apr 29, 2010)

Image: 
Border: Creators judgement.
Effect: Creators judgement.
Text: None.

Senior. sizes please. =)

Will rep and cred, offcourse.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Juice (Apr 29, 2010)

*Transparency*


Avatar:
Size;150x150
Border: Any BUT full circle.


----------



## Laex (Apr 29, 2010)

~Requests

Chubby - Keisha
Jotaro - Keisha
Miaakun - Em
Mai -Keisha
Zukuru - anyone
Krome - em
Dark0 - anyone
Mike - anyone
Suzume - anyone
Juice - Alex




oh god.


----------



## chubby (Apr 30, 2010)

Kairi said:


> Jotaro, I can easily finish yours tomorrow seeing as I have no school, Chubby as well.


Don't even sweat it. I've got all the time in the world.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 30, 2010)

Laex said:


> ~Requests
> 
> Chubby - Keisha
> Jotaro - Keisha
> ...



I figured the topic creator'd take my request. (Which is you, if I'm not mistaken.) =)


----------



## Porcelain (Apr 30, 2010)

hey ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), gimme a set >:V



Effects and shiz.

125x125 and 150x150. Dotted borders-thin.

Sig--Small, lmao.

Rep and cred.


----------



## Laex (Apr 30, 2010)

SuzumeShouken said:


> I figured the topic creator'd take my request. (Which is you, if I'm not mistaken.) =)



Yeah well i dont do the sets  I only do the gifs.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 30, 2010)

Laex said:


> Yeah well i dont do the sets  I only do the gifs.



I see.

I didnt read the OP. 

Just the first one who sees the request, then.


----------



## Fr?t (Apr 30, 2010)

Oh seductive sexual set shop, I just can't quit you. 

Can I get another gif made?

*Video:* 

*Length:* 1:55 - 1:57 (Just that one bit. You know the one.)

*Size:* Standard sig size. or whatever you feel like.

*Additional:* Nothing special, just a simple sweet gif.

Willing to do anything if necessary.


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (Apr 30, 2010)

*Type of Request:* Set
*Stock:* 
*Size:* 500 x 350
*Style:* Round
*Border:* solid
*Member:* junior
*Details:* Anything that will suit it..two tone hearts..love


----------



## Kairi (May 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Mai_ 




 | 
 | 




*Mike*
 |  | 

*Jotaro*
 |


----------



## Rose (May 1, 2010)

Type of Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Um... I am not really sure. Whatever looks good.
Style: Rounded.
Border: Solid thick black border.
Member: Junior

Details

Avatar: Focus on Sasuke's face.
Sig: Transparency of NaruSakuSasu with a semi thick black border around it .
Effects: Anything that looks good <3
Text: On the sig can the word Unbreakable be printed on it please with a nice fancy font.

Please and Thank you <3


----------



## Undaunted (May 1, 2010)

Kairi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Keisha, they look great.


----------



## Morphine (May 1, 2010)

ava 0:07 - 0:10 1px white border


----------



## ~M~ (May 1, 2010)

Fujioka said:


> hey ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), gimme a set >:V
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay so I'm back home today and I promise I'll get my other set's done today along with this >:I


----------



## Laex (May 1, 2010)

Fr?t said:


> Oh seductive sexual set shop, I just can't quit you.
> 
> Can I get another gif made?
> 
> ...





Morphine said:


> ava 0:07 - 0:10 1px white border



Ill do these eventually


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 1, 2010)

2:00 - 2:03

Avatar :33


----------



## Mish (May 2, 2010)

An Avatar
0:54 - 0:56 basically that whole part


GO LAEX GO!


----------



## Kek (May 2, 2010)

Trans sig of the boy and about half the height of the asteroid, without the words, or if a trans sig is too hard, just a normal sig is fine

And an 150X150 avy of the rose in this, non-trans:


----------



## ~M~ (May 2, 2010)

; 

 ;


----------



## Undaunted (May 3, 2010)

*Size:* No size preference.
*Link:* 
*Length:* Full video, I uploaded it for this purpose.
*Type:* Signature.
*Style:* Whatever it takes to keep it this length.
*Border:* White and dotted.


----------



## Laex (May 3, 2010)

Fr?t said:


> Oh seductive sexual set shop, I just can't quit you.
> 
> Can I get another gif made?
> 
> ...





Morphine said:


> ava 0:07 - 0:10 1px white border





Mist Puppet said:


> 2:00 - 2:03
> 
> Avatar :33





Mish said:


> An Avatar
> 0:54 - 0:56 basically that whole part
> 
> 
> GO LAEX GO!





Undaunted said:


> *Size:* No size preference.
> *Link:*
> *Length:* Full video, I uploaded it for this purpose.
> *Type:* Signature.
> ...



Will do all of these tonight.


----------



## Laex (May 3, 2010)

*Frut*


----------



## Laex (May 3, 2010)

*Morphie*


----------



## Laex (May 3, 2010)

*Mist Puppet*


----------



## Laex (May 3, 2010)

*Mish*


----------



## Fr?t (May 3, 2010)

Hey, actually, can I ask a favor...?

It's a lil' bit choppy, could you put something in between the frames, like maybe a fade-out or something?


----------



## Laex (May 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Mike_ 



I didnt get the border....


----------



## Undaunted (May 3, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Mike_
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt get the border....


well shit, if you could do a quick black border or whatever instead i'd appreciate it but if not i'll use it as is


----------



## Laex (May 3, 2010)

Fr?t said:


> Hey, actually, can I ask a favor...?
> 
> It's a lil' bit choppy, could you put something in between the frames, like maybe a fade-out or something?


----------



## Laex (May 3, 2010)

Undaunted said:


> well shit, if you could do a quick black border or whatever instead i'd appreciate it but if not i'll use it as is


----------



## Undaunted (May 3, 2010)

thanks laex, you're the best


----------



## krome (May 3, 2010)

~M~ said:


> ;



Thank you.


----------



## Fr?t (May 3, 2010)

Must spread

But thank you!


----------



## Laex (May 3, 2010)

~Requests.

Chubby - Keisha
Miaakun - Em
Zukuru - anyone
Dark0 - anyone
Juice - Alex
AeroSamurai - anyone
Rose - anyone
Kek - Alex


Em you're forgetting a request?


----------



## ~M~ (May 3, 2010)

Oh snap. I didn't remember that one


----------



## Omnirix (May 3, 2010)

Size : 150x150
Link : 
Lenght : 0:08-0:09
Type : Ava
Style : Whatever looks good. 
Border : Whatever looks good.


Thank you very much if you please.


----------



## Reborn (May 3, 2010)

Mind if I request an avatar? 
AVATAR
*Size*: 125x125
*Link*: 
*Length*: 1:51 - 1:54
*Border*: 1px White


----------



## Laex (May 4, 2010)

Omnirix said:


> Size : 150x150
> Link :
> Lenght : 0:08-0:09
> Type : Ava
> ...



Turn off your sig please :3



Jeagerjacques said:


> Mind if I request an avatar?
> AVATAR
> *Size*: 125x125
> *Link*:
> ...



Could you cut a second off this? like 1:52-1:54?


----------



## Reborn (May 4, 2010)

Laex said:


> Turn off your sig please :3
> 
> 
> 
> Could you cut a second off this? like 1:52-1:54?



Yeah, no problem; as long as it gets Gokudera loading his ammo and shooting, I'm fine with it.


----------



## Laex (May 4, 2010)

Juice said:


> *Transparency*
> 
> 
> Avatar:
> ...


----------



## Laex (May 4, 2010)

*Kek*


----------



## Laex (May 4, 2010)

Omnirix said:


> Size : 150x150
> Link :
> Lenght : 0:08-0:09
> Type : Ava
> ...


----------



## Laex (May 4, 2010)

Jeagerjacques said:


> Yeah, no problem; as long as it gets Gokudera loading his ammo and shooting, I'm fine with it.


----------



## Reborn (May 4, 2010)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Shanoa (May 4, 2010)

Salutation 
    * Type of Request: Set
    * Stock: 


    * Style: rounded
    * Border: none
    * Member: Senior member
    * Details: I want a text that say Germany and the text is the color of the flag
give it a nice effect as well like give it a color tone 
and overall make it awesome

Thank you


----------



## Red (May 5, 2010)

Avy request for whoever

*Avy*
Size: Senior
Link: 
Time: 0:25-0:28


----------



## Sayaka (May 5, 2010)

requesting keisha or ~M~

set 



sig make it soft and cute...dotted borders big

avy 125x125 focus on sakura itsmylife on it dotted border..add an effect on it


*Spoiler*: __ 








thanks


----------



## luffy no haki (May 5, 2010)

a request please 

Link: 

Avatar Senior member
150 x150
Border: the normal border without the 3rd line of black
Time:0:28 - 0:31

sig
267x150
Border: the normal border without the 3rd line of black
Time: 0:28-0: 37


----------



## Laex (May 5, 2010)

Doing yours now Red.



luffy no haki said:


> a request please
> 
> Link:
> 
> ...



The video got taken down, anything else?


----------



## Reborn (May 5, 2010)

I have another request, if you'd be willing to do it 

*Size*: As big as you can make it 
*Link*: 
*Length*: 1:21 - 1:27
*Border*: 1px White

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Porcelain (May 5, 2010)

My set...is beautiful. 

Thanks Emmu


----------



## Laex (May 5, 2010)

Red said:


> Avy request for whoever
> 
> *Avy*
> Size: Senior
> ...


----------



## Laex (May 5, 2010)

Oh Em, an av when you get the chance.


----------



## Laex (May 5, 2010)

~Requests

Chubby - Keisha
Miaakun - Em
Zukuru - anyone
Dark0 - anyone
AeroSamurai - anyone
Rose - anyone
Sapphireninja - anyone
Ismylife - keisha or em
Luffy - Alex
Reborn - Alex
Mar Azul - anyone
Alex - Em


----------



## Rose (May 6, 2010)

Can we drop requests?


----------



## luffy no haki (May 6, 2010)

OK here is another stock of the same video


----------



## Laex (May 6, 2010)

Rose said:


> Can we drop requests?


If you want?



luffy no haki said:


> Link:



Still blocked in my country 



Reborn said:


> I have another request, if you'd be willing to do it
> 
> *Size*: As big as you can make it
> *Link*:
> ...



doing these now.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 6, 2010)

Damn, I guess I will look for another anime set


----------



## Laex (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Rose (May 6, 2010)

Alright.... I drop my request.


----------



## Yosha (May 6, 2010)

just need this transparent
*stock:*


----------



## Reborn (May 6, 2010)

Thank you! <3


----------



## Laex (May 6, 2010)

Masa Def said:


> just need this transparent
> *stock:*


----------



## dark0 (May 7, 2010)

When he said transparent I think he was talking about the bikini.


----------



## Peak (May 7, 2010)




----------



## Kelsey (May 7, 2010)

Gif please Latex <3

Ava;
Size: 150x150
Time: 0:26 - 0:29
Link: 
Border: Black & White

Sig;
Size: Whatever's best
Time: 2:40 - 2:47
Link: 
Border: Black & White

Thanks <3


----------



## ~M~ (May 7, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> requesting keisha or ~M~
> 
> set
> 
> ...





Laex said:


> Oh Em, an av when you get the chance.


Doing these, hopefully soon and that one set I was supposed to do before that's practically 2 years old


----------



## Laex (May 7, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Gif please Latex <3
> 
> Ava;
> Size: 150x150
> ...



Will do these.


----------



## Captain Snow (May 7, 2010)

Size: 150x150
Link: 
Length: 5:17 - 5:19
Type: Avatar
Border: Dotted 


Thanks


----------



## Kage (May 8, 2010)

Size: 150x150
Link: 
length: 0:32-0:35
type: avy
Border: doesn't matter.

pretty please thanks  i wish i knew how myself


----------



## Laex (May 8, 2010)




----------



## Laex (May 8, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Gif please Latex <3
> 
> Ava;
> Size: 150x150
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Laex (May 8, 2010)

Captain Snow said:


> Size: 150x150
> Link:
> Length: 5:17 - 5:19
> Type: Avatar
> ...


----------



## Laex (May 8, 2010)

Kage said:


> Size: 150x150
> Link:
> length: 0:32-0:35
> type: avy
> ...


----------



## Kelsey (May 8, 2010)

Arigato Latex-Hime <3


----------



## Captain Snow (May 8, 2010)

Thanks Laex :ho


----------



## ~M~ (May 8, 2010)

;  ;  

 ;


----------



## Laex (May 8, 2010)

~M~ said:


> ;  ;
> 
> ;



Most amazing


----------



## Sayaka (May 8, 2010)

~M~ said:


> ;  ;
> 
> ;



soo cute :33

rep and going to where it :33


----------



## FLUFFY G (May 8, 2010)

Avatar
Link:
Time: :08 to:11 of the fat kid
Size: whatever you feel will be appropriate

Signature
Link:
Time: :02 to :07
Size: Whatever is appropriate.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kage (May 8, 2010)

Laex said:


>



fffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu 

thank you 

fuck. have to spread. >:[ will rep asap


----------



## santanico (May 8, 2010)

Size: 150 x 150 avatar
Link: 
Length: 1:55 - 1:59 (is that too long? if so just make it to 1:58 )
Type: GIF 
Border: the usual


----------



## Laex (May 8, 2010)

FLUFFY G said:


> Avatar
> Link:
> Time: :08 to:11 of the fat kid
> Size: whatever you feel will be appropriate
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Laex (May 8, 2010)

Starr said:


> Size: 150 x 150 avatar
> Link:
> Length: 1:55 - 1:59 (is that too long? if so just make it to 1:58 )
> Type: GIF
> Border: the usual


----------



## Laex (May 8, 2010)

~Requests

Chubby - Keisha
Dark0 - Em
Zukuru - Em
AeroSamurai - anyone
Mar Azul - anyone
MiguKuni - anyone

No more elaborate set requests. [Transparencies, basic avs, gifs are still good though]


----------



## FLUFFY G (May 8, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you. 

Will rep and give credit.


----------



## ~M~ (May 8, 2010)

sapphireninja said:


> Salutation
> * Type of Request: Set
> * Stock:
> 
> ...





dark0 said:


> * *Type of Request:* Avatars or sets
> * *Stock:*  these  over  badass
> * *Size:* Senior member avatar and full size if it's not a problem.
> * *Style:* Just square
> ...





Zukuru said:


> I'm requesting a avy/sig set.
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...


Oh god what is this I don't even


----------



## Shanoa (May 9, 2010)

Cancel my request thanks


----------



## santanico (May 9, 2010)

great work, as always. *Repped*


----------



## Chee (May 9, 2010)

Size: Any size that looks good
Link: 
Length: 1:17 - 1:19 and 1:26 - 1:27
Type: Signature


----------



## Laex (May 9, 2010)

Chee said:


> Size: Any size that looks good
> Link:
> Length: 1:17 - 1:19 and 1:26 - 1:27
> Type: Signature


----------



## Chee (May 9, 2010)

I'm at my rep limit right now, reppies later. :33

Thank you. <3


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 9, 2010)

leax you had to go changing the name on me and made me think you stopped making gifs 


Size: 287x183
Link: 
Length: 7:43-7:54
Type: Sig
Style: i dont get what you mean..but can you use the HD version? 
Border: what ever looks good

Size: 150x150
Link: Same as sig
Length: 5:02-5:05
border: what ever looks good


----------



## krome (May 9, 2010)

Avatar ~

Size: 150x150
Link: 
Length: 0:42 - 0:43

Signature ~

Size: Whatever size looks the best. 
Link: 
Length: 0:21 - 0:24


----------



## Laex (May 9, 2010)

Tsukiyo said:


> leax you had to go changing the name on me and made me think you stopped making gifs
> 
> 
> Size: 287x183
> ...



YOU MUDDA CRAZY WOMAN


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Laex (May 9, 2010)

krome said:


> Avatar ~
> 
> Size: 150x150
> Link:
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## krome (May 9, 2010)

Thanks~!  Will rep after spread.


----------



## Ema Skye (May 10, 2010)

*Sig*
Size: Any
Borders: Any
Length: 2:13-2:18

Thanks :33


----------



## Laex (May 10, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> *Sig*
> Size: Any
> Borders: Any
> Length: 2:13-2:18
> ...



Ill do this later.


----------



## Laex (May 10, 2010)

Emaa


----------



## Yoona (May 10, 2010)

Can I get a gif set please ?

Avy - 150 x 150 
Time : 4:30 - 4:32

Sig 
Time : 6:19 - 6:27


----------



## Laex (May 10, 2010)

Halca said:


> Can I get a gif set please ?
> 
> Avy - 150 x 150
> Time : 4:30 - 4:32
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ema Skye (May 10, 2010)

Thanks Laex *rep*


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 11, 2010)

Type of Request: Gif set
Stock:  Avi- :11-:13  Sig- can you split it?  Putting these two segments together?  2:21-2:23 2:27- 2: 33
Size: Medium if possible
Style: Square
Border: Whatever 
Member: Senior
Details: Nothing special

 You're awsome guys!


----------



## Laex (May 11, 2010)

Captain Obvious said:


> Type of Request: Gif set
> Stock:  Avi- :11-:13  Sig- can you split it?  Putting these two segments together?  2:21-2:23 2:27- 2: 33
> Size: Medium if possible
> Style: Square
> ...


----------



## santanico (May 13, 2010)

hewo again

Size: Senior
Link: 
Length: 0:07 - 0:10 and 1:41 - 1:44
Type: GIF Avatar.
Border: same as usual

if the quality is too low,  I'll understand. thank you


----------



## migukuni (May 13, 2010)

Hello, request please Avy and Sig

Size: Senior or Junior either is fine
Link: 

*Spoiler*: __ 








Specifics: Gray only, side to side, Right and Left, You can do anything you think would make it look better, for the avy, the one where Gray is smiling.
Border: dotted is fine

thank you


----------



## Laex (May 13, 2010)

Starr said:


> hewo again
> 
> Size: Senior
> Link:
> ...



I'm not making a 6 second av. cut 2 seconds or it'll be a sig


----------



## ~M~ (May 13, 2010)

I'm workin, slowly but steady


----------



## Chee (May 13, 2010)

Size: Any size that looks good.
Link: 
Length: 0:39 - 0:40
0:59 - 1:00
1:04 - 1:07 
1:32 - 1: 33
and: 1:58 - 1:59
Type: Sig

That would be short enough right? There's just so many parts in that trailer I like.


----------



## Laex (May 13, 2010)

Chee said:


> Size: Any size that looks good.
> Link:
> Length: 0:39 - 0:40
> 0:59 - 1:00
> ...



Oh shit. this is going to be a challenge

o-o


----------



## Chee (May 13, 2010)

lol, You can remove 1:04 - 1:07 if its too long.


----------



## Laex (May 13, 2010)

Chee said:


> lol, You can remove 1:04 - 1:07 if its too long.



It's only 7 seconds


----------



## Chee (May 13, 2010)

7 seconds is good, yes?


----------



## Laex (May 13, 2010)

Chee said:


> 7 seconds is good, yes?



Yup. Doing now


----------



## Chee (May 13, 2010)

Could you get rid of that guy who is falling down the hall way? Not to be a bother...

I'll have to rep you tomorrow. Stupid rep limit.


----------



## Laex (May 13, 2010)

You lucky bitch 

I didnt close photoshop yet


----------



## Chee (May 13, 2010)

Much better, thank you. :33


----------



## excellence153 (May 13, 2010)

Chee referred me.



1:53

As big as you can without breaking any forum rules.

Yeah... just the one second where he's flying through the hallway.  And maybe cut to black just so it's not in a crazy fast loop.

Sig.  Thank you!


----------



## Laex (May 13, 2010)

excellence153 said:


> Chee referred me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sig turn off plz? :3


----------



## Laex (May 13, 2010)

excellence153 said:


> Chee referred me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chee (May 13, 2010)

*steals from excellence*

:ho


----------



## Laex (May 13, 2010)

oh alright


----------



## Juice (May 13, 2010)

*Transparency request. *


Stock  (For Avatar)

Stock  (For Sig)

Avatar Size: 150x150

Sig Size: You're choice

Thanks Laex.


----------



## Red (May 13, 2010)

Set request for Laex

*Avy:* 
Dimensions: Senior size
Link: 
Time: 2:17-2:20 (loop it)

*Siggy*
Dimensions: As big as you can get it under file size limits.
Link: 
Time: 2:09-2:16


----------



## excellence153 (May 13, 2010)

Okay... I really really really hate to be nitpicky.

But is there other footage for a startup time?  It just looks so sudden.  And it's pretty sporadic.


----------



## santanico (May 14, 2010)

Laex said:


> I'm not making a 6 second av. cut 2 seconds or it'll be a sig



I actually wanted 2 avies, if that's alright.


----------



## Laex (May 14, 2010)

Starr said:


> hewo again
> 
> Size: Senior
> Link:
> ...





Juice said:


> *Transparency request. *
> 
> 
> Stock  (For Avatar)
> ...





Red said:


> Set request for Laex
> 
> *Avy:*
> Dimensions: Senior size
> ...



Will be doing these


----------



## Laex (May 14, 2010)

Starr said:


> hewo again
> 
> Size: Senior
> Link:
> ...


----------



## santanico (May 14, 2010)

thank you!


----------



## Laex (May 14, 2010)

Red said:


> Set request for Laex
> 
> *Avy:*
> Dimensions: Senior size
> ...



The sig got fucked, But it isnt that bad? 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Juice (May 14, 2010)

Laex, I don't really understand what you meant unless you meant I can't post links to the site. Here is my request with the actually images. 

Transparency.


Stock One. (For Avatar)



Stock Two. (For Sig)



Avatar Size: 150x150

Sig Size: You're choice


----------



## Laex (May 14, 2010)

Juice said:


> Laex, I don't really understand what you meant unless you meant I can't post links to the site. Here is my request with the actually images.
> 
> Transparency.
> 
> ...


----------



## Juice (May 14, 2010)

Excellent. Thank you.

Sorry for all of the trouble.


----------



## Laex (May 14, 2010)

~Requests

Chubby - Keisha
Dark0 - Em
Zukuru - Em
AeroSamurai - anyone
Mar Azul - anyone
MiguKuni - anyoneTell me if i missed anyone​



~M~ said:


> I'm workin, slowly but steady
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Em, who's is this?


----------



## Red (May 14, 2010)

Laex said:


> The sig got fucked, But it isnt that bad?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Love the avy, don't worry about the siggy


----------



## luffy no haki (May 15, 2010)

a request please 

Link:

*Avatar-senior member*
150x150
Time: 2:27-2: 31
Border: normal one without the 3rd line of black

*Sig*
267x150
Time: 2:44-2:54
Border: normal one, without the 3rd line of black


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (May 15, 2010)

Laex said:


> Youtube link please.


----------



## Laex (May 15, 2010)

The same times?


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (May 15, 2010)

Laex said:


> The same times?


Sorry, I forgot to fix the time.


Avatar
Time: 00:19 - 00:21

Signature
Time:00:41 - 00:44


----------



## Laex (May 15, 2010)

Tapp Zaddaz said:


> Sorry, I forgot to fix the time.
> 
> 
> Avatar
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Laex (May 15, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> a request please
> 
> Link:
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## luffy no haki (May 15, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks!


----------



## Gracious Winter (May 15, 2010)

I would like to request a sig/avy set please. 

I'm not sure if the quality will fly since it from scan but..

Stock: Feel free to use any stock of the female character from these three-- 






*Spoiler*: __ 








Size: 400 x 140
Border: It doesn't matter.
Style: I'm not sure what this means by sqaure or rounded so it doesn't matter.
Member: Junior member I guess.
Details: I only want the female character form the picture and thats it. I want the text to say "Anya Stroud". I dont care about the colors or anything I just want everything to look as good as possible.


----------



## krome (May 16, 2010)

I'm in need of a sexy set~ :33

Stock: , 
Size: senior 
Style: whatever you'd like~
Border: ^ same
Details: none


----------



## Damaris (May 16, 2010)

booytiful laex, i would like a set please 

avatar: 1:27-1:28
sig: 3:36-3:50
border: standard


----------



## Jiraiyaaa- (May 16, 2010)

Type of Request: Sig
Stock:

Size: 226x386 something around this
Style: Transparent
Type of Request: Sig
Details: Sig of the colored one

Thanks.!


----------



## crazymtf (May 16, 2010)

2:24-2:35
Normal size Sig *Not sure how big that is but the average size is good*

Thanks!


----------



## Laex (May 16, 2010)

Damaris said:


> booytiful laex, i would like a set please
> 
> avatar: 1:27-1:28
> sig: 3:36-3:50
> border: standard





Jiraiyaaa- said:


> Type of Request: Sig
> Stock:
> 
> Size: 226x386 something around this
> ...





crazymtf said:


> 2:24-2:35
> Normal size Sig *Not sure how big that is but the average size is good*
> 
> Thanks!



Ill do these.


----------



## Laex (May 16, 2010)

Jiraiyaaa- said:


> Type of Request: Sig
> Stock:
> 
> Size: 226x386 something around this
> ...


----------



## Laex (May 16, 2010)

Jiraiyaaa- said:


> Type of Request: Sig
> Stock:
> 
> Size: 226x386 something around this
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Laex (May 16, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> 2:24-2:35
> Normal size Sig *Not sure how big that is but the average size is good*
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Laex (May 16, 2010)

~Requests

Chubby - Keisha
Dark0 - Em
Zukuru - Em
MiguKuni - anyone
Gracious Winter - Keisha or Em
Krome - anyone
Tell me if i missed anyone​


----------



## Stella Loussier (May 16, 2010)

got somthing:


sig: transparent
any size will do
and do whatever you want


----------



## Jiraiyaaa- (May 16, 2010)

Just what I wanted 

Thanks Laex


----------



## Laex (May 16, 2010)

Stella Loussier said:


> got somthing:
> 
> 
> sig: transparent
> ...


----------



## Stella Loussier (May 16, 2010)

thanks so much hun I love it 
I'll rep and cred~
need to spread though too


----------



## Laex (May 16, 2010)

~Requests

Chubby - Keisha
Dark0 - Em
Zukuru - Em
MiguKuni - anyone
Gracious Winter - Keisha or Em
Krome - Alex
Tell me if i missed anyone​


----------



## Damaris (May 17, 2010)

thank you !
amazing as always 
repped and credited


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 22, 2010)

Can you make a few gifs out of this vid.



2:30 - 2:34

2:38 - 2:41

2:59 - 3:03

3:50 - 3:53

4:01 - 4:08

4:17 - 4:22

Senior Size

Signature 

vm when your done.


----------



## Laex (May 22, 2010)

Accelerator said:


> For some reason every time I try to cut the episode into parts with movie maker the video gets messed up. Would a veoh or megavideo link be alright with you? It would still be a whole episode though....



Use virtual dub ofc 



Senbonzakura said:


> Can you make a few gifs out of this vid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A few my ass. I'll get to them eventually


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 22, 2010)

So Sorry. Finish them when you can.


----------



## Grimmjow (May 23, 2010)

just an avy request.

Link: 

Time: 0:48 to 0:52

Border: Thin black

rep and credit thank you


----------



## migukuni (May 23, 2010)

My request isn't that hard... but its already been a week+


----------



## blue♥ (May 23, 2010)

Hi, I'd like a GIF sig plz.


Time: 1:59-2:00 (I just want the dancing ogres part plz)
Size: Big as you can make it with the quality intact and junior limits not overstepped.
Border: Surprise me

Plz and thank you. :33


----------



## Morphine (May 23, 2010)

can you turn this into an ava? no border


----------



## Laex (May 23, 2010)

I'll do all the gif requests tonight. As for the other type of requests go rage at ~M~


----------



## Laex (May 23, 2010)

Morphine said:


> can you turn this into an ava? no border



I had to cut frames and make it lowwww quality  And it still barely fits under limits.


----------



## Laex (May 23, 2010)

blue♥ said:


> Hi, I'd like a GIF sig plz.
> 
> 
> Time: 1:59-2:00 (I just want the dancing ogres part plz)
> ...


----------



## Laex (May 23, 2010)

Grimmjow said:


> just an avy request.
> 
> Link:
> 
> ...


----------



## Laex (May 23, 2010)

@Senbon - so you said these were being used for an AMV right? o-o. So i made them all the same size, but i also made them under sig limits if you even want to use them as a sig. I can also add a border if you want to any of them.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## blue♥ (May 23, 2010)

Yayz! Thankies. :33


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 23, 2010)

Laex said:


> Use virtual dub ofc


I don't know how, Every time I try and use it, the only thing it allows me to do is play the video.


----------



## Scizor (May 24, 2010)

A Gif request:



From 3:21(From when you see her turn around) to 3:26 ('till the shot with the girl and the blazing car ends.)

Border: Preferably (thin) red, if possible, if that's not possible, then another color border will suffice. (I do not want a dotted border, please.)

Size: Senior avatar

And, if possible also sig size. (Will rep twice for both the avy and the sig, but if I have to pick either a sig or avy, then I want it senior avy size, please.)

Will rep and cred, offc. =)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 24, 2010)

~M~ said:


> I'm workin, slowly but steady



Thanks for that. Sorry I haven't been here in a while but thanks for the set.



Laex said:


> ~Requests
> 
> Chubby - Keisha
> Dark0 - Em
> ...



Yeah that was me, I haven't checked up on it until now.


----------



## Laex (May 24, 2010)

~Requests

Chubby - Keisha
Dark0 - Em
AeroSamurai - anyone
Mar Azul - anyone
MiguKuni - anyone
Suzume - Alex

Mkay seriously Em, im so disappointed.


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 24, 2010)

Size: 150x150
Length: 00:04-00:06
Link: 
Type: Avy
Style: Whatever
Border: Standard


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 24, 2010)

- Start at the 2:36 mark, after he spins, and right when he's about to begin his move.

- I would like it to end at the 2:46 mark where he places his right hand on his hip.


So from 2:36 - 2:46.

I'm not familiar with sizes, but I would like it big enough to go into my sig. Borders? Not necessary. If you think it'd look better, then I'm all for it.

Thank you.


----------



## Laex (May 24, 2010)

Will do the gif requests later tonight


----------



## Sayaka (May 24, 2010)

hey Laex

do you need some help here ? i can take some requests if you want ?


----------



## Laex (May 24, 2010)

You'll have to ask em/keisha. they're the set makers


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 24, 2010)

Laex said:


> @Senbon - so you said these were being used for an AMV right? o-o. So i made them all the same size, but i also made them under sig limits if you even want to use them as a sig. I can also add a border if you want to any of them.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks they're awesome.


----------



## Laex (May 24, 2010)

SuzumeShouken said:


> A Gif request:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 









I thought it looked better with that border


----------



## Scizor (May 24, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amazing. =)
Thank you.

But, is it possible (if its more than four mouseclicks then nvm) to show me what the avatar'd look like with a red border, too?


----------



## Laex (May 24, 2010)

St. Jimmy said:


> Size: 150x150
> Length: 00:04-00:06
> Link:
> Type: Avy
> ...


----------



## Laex (May 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Divinstosity_ 



One with and without a border







@Suzume -


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 24, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Divinstosity_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really, really don't want to do this, because I don't want to come off as an ungrateful asshat ... but ....

...is it possible you could make it larger? I don't know the sizes, but if it could be twice the size that'd be perfect. Their are sections where his head can't be seen, and the feet can't be seen.

If you don't mind don't mind doing it, please take your time. I'm in no rush.


----------



## Scizor (May 24, 2010)

Laex said:


> @Suzume -



Thank you SO much. =D

But it still doesnt move as my avatar?


----------



## Chee (May 25, 2010)

Size: Any size that looks good
Link: 
Length: 0:44 - 0:47 (from when the lights flick on around Leonardo to the part where the chick holds up the gun)
Type: Sig

Size: 150x150 (and a 100x100 version please)
Link: 
Length: 0:41 - 043 and 0:10 - 0:12
Type: Avatar


----------



## Laex (May 25, 2010)

Divinstrosity said:


> I really, really don't want to do this, because I don't want to come off as an ungrateful asshat ... but ....
> 
> ...is it possible you could make it larger? I don't know the sizes, but if it could be twice the size that'd be perfect. Their are sections where his head can't be seen, and the feet can't be seen.
> 
> If you don't mind don't mind doing it, please take your time. I'm in no rush.



Well i did crop it a bit so i can fix that part of not seeing his head or feet, but as for the size, There's a limit of 1MB for sigs and if i make it any bigger the quality will suffer majorly in order to get it under that 1 MB limit.


@Suzume, here i fixed that.


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 25, 2010)

Laex said:


> Well i did crop it a bit so i can fix that part of not seeing his head or feet, but as for the size, There's a limit of 1MB for sigs and if i make it any bigger the quality will suffer majorly in order to get it under that 1 MB limit.
> 
> 
> @Suzume, here i fixed that.



Fair enough.

That will work perfectly.


----------



## Laex (May 25, 2010)

Divinstrosity said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> That will work perfectly.


----------



## Laex (May 25, 2010)

Chee said:


> Size: Any size that looks good
> Link:
> Length: 0:44 - 0:47 (from when the lights flick on around Leonardo to the part where the chick holds up the gun)
> Type: Sig
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (May 25, 2010)

Request, please!





*Avatar:*
*Time:*  01:10 - 01:13
*Size:*  150x150
*Border:*  Normal


I will give rep and credit !


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (May 26, 2010)

*I'd like to make a request.*

*Signature*
Size-As big as you can make it
Time: 1:46 - 1:48
Link- 

*Avatar*
Size- 150x150
Time: 1:36 - 1:38
Link-


----------



## Scizor (May 26, 2010)

Laex said:


> @Suzume, here i fixed that.



Thanks a bunch =DD


----------



## Scizor (May 26, 2010)

I hope its not too early to request again (if it is, please tell me, and I'll delete this post)

Gif request:

Time: From 3:27(From when he looks up) to 3:31 (When the screen turns black.)

Size: Senior avatar
Border: Preferably (thin) red. =)

Will rep and cred, offc. =)


----------



## ღMomoღ (May 26, 2010)

Type of Request: set please^^
Stock: 
Size: avatar: 130x130 siggy:500x350 actually all sizes are okay with me
Style: u choose please
Border: u choose please
Member: junior
Details: 
text on the siggy:Eternale
other text:  Swee??est Sin


----------



## ~M~ (May 26, 2010)

I told keisha to do my last request because I really can't do anything with it :I 

 ;


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 26, 2010)

Type of Request: Sig

Size: 
Style: Square 
Border: 
Member: Seinor
Details:


----------



## ~M~ (May 26, 2010)

;  ; 

Square's not gonna work with all that text jazz going on around there. Unless you wanted that @w@


----------



## Laex (May 26, 2010)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Request, please!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tapp Zaddaz said:


> *Signature*
> Size-As big as you can make it
> Time: 1:46 - 1:48
> Link-
> ...





SuzumeShouken said:


> I hope its not too early to request again (if it is, please tell me, and I'll delete this post)
> 
> Gif request:
> 
> ...



Will do these.



~M~ said:


> I told keisha to do my last request because I really can't do anything with it :I
> 
> ;



Keisha is a lazy ass  The other request is the one with Kamina glasses?


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 26, 2010)

~M~ said:


> ;  ;
> 
> Square's not gonna work with all that text jazz going on around there. Unless you wanted that @w@



I didnt really need an avy but what the hell Ill use the avy some other time


----------



## ~M~ (May 26, 2010)

Sorry, just made it out of habit :/ 



> The other request is the one with Kamina glasses?



That and the month old one lol


----------



## Laex (May 26, 2010)

They dont even care about the month old one if they havent gotten mad yet 

I'll do dark's request  It's not even that hard.


----------



## Stella Loussier (May 26, 2010)

oh shit keisha got lazy 

easy stuff I hope 

sig: transparent or something else your choice ( keep the sexy stuff and snake)


----------



## ~M~ (May 26, 2010)

I only asked her to do them yesterday, I'm the lazy one >:I


----------



## Stella Loussier (May 26, 2010)

your not lazy em


----------



## Laex (May 26, 2010)

Everyone's lazy 

+ Ill do the trans.


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (May 26, 2010)

*Type of Request:* set
*Stock:* 
*Size:* 500 x 350
*Style:* semi rounded
*Border:* a purple and orange one
*Member:* junior 
*Details:* any graphic that would fit 
Text: AreoSamurai21


please. will rep and credit


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 26, 2010)

I need a set.





Signature images can be no larger than 650x200 pixels and 500k size.


The maximum dimensions for avatars are: 120x150 pixels.


The maximum file size for avatars is 50 KB.

Can you make it really colorful and majestic, sort of like this;



I hope you can help me out here, and you will be rewarded with rep and credit.
Thank you in advance. <3


----------



## ~M~ (May 26, 2010)

AreoSamurai21 said:


> *Type of Request:* set
> *Stock:*
> *Size:* 500 x 350
> *Style:* semi rounded
> ...


okay


Lucien Lachance said:


> I need a set.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know how colorful you can make a black and white image


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 26, 2010)

~M~ said:


> okay
> 
> 
> I don't know how colorful you can make a black and white image



Hmm...
What can you do with it? I don't want a transparent or anything.


----------



## ღMomoღ (May 27, 2010)

Wow,looks amazing but can text on the siggy be eternale?not eternal please?^^
sorry for the trouble


----------



## Mai (May 27, 2010)

Request for Em

150x150 avatar please, thanks


----------



## ღMomoღ (May 27, 2010)

thank u so much^^


----------



## Sunako (May 27, 2010)

Hey guys. 



Just a sig , white border.

Yeah , the whole thing. 

Im pretty sure the link works nao!!


----------



## ~M~ (May 27, 2010)

Lucien Lachance said:


> Hmm...
> What can you do with it? I don't want a transparent or anything.


I can add a different background and add a colored gradient like the one you chose I suppose 


eternalrequiem said:


> thank u so much^^


No problem 


Mai said:


> Request for Em
> 
> 150x150 avatar please, thanks



Okay then


----------



## Chee (May 27, 2010)

Size: 150 x 150
Link: 
Length: 0:34 - 0:36 (just him on the helicopter blades. :33)
Type: Avatar

Size: Any size that looks good
Link: same as above
Length: 0:54 - 0:59
Type: Signature

If you can, don't keep the Chinese text bars on the top and bottom. :33


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 27, 2010)

~M~ said:


> I can add a different background and add a colored gradient like the one you chose I suppose




That would be perfect 


Thank you


----------



## santanico (May 27, 2010)

hey, is there anyway you can resize this Gif to a senior avy?


----------



## Yoona (May 27, 2010)

Size : 150 x 150
Type : Avatar
Link: 
Time: 1:16 - 1:18 ( where she says perfect then the other woman jumps down )

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Laex (May 27, 2010)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Request, please!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tapp Zaddaz said:


> *Signature*
> Size-As big as you can make it
> Time: 1:46 - 1:48
> Link-
> ...





SuzumeShouken said:


> I hope its not too early to request again (if it is, please tell me, and I'll delete this post)
> 
> Gif request:
> 
> ...





Stella Loussier said:


> oh shit keisha got lazy
> 
> easy stuff I hope
> 
> sig: transparent or something else your choice ( keep the sexy stuff and snake)





Chee said:


> Size: 150 x 150
> Link:
> Length: 0:34 - 0:36 (just him on the helicopter blades. :33)
> Type: Avatar
> ...





Starr said:


> hey, is there anyway you can resize this Gif to a senior avy?





Halca said:


> Size : 150 x 150
> Type : Avatar
> Link:
> Time: 1:16 - 1:18 ( where she says perfect then the other woman jumps down )
> ...



Oh shit. So. Many. Will do. maybe. Im tired and its late. Maybe tomorrow when im not going to school


----------



## Scizor (May 28, 2010)

If it's not too late, I'd like to cancel my previous request. =)

And I'd like to replace it with this request:



I'd like it to have the exact shape and size as this avatar:


Border: What you think looks best. =D (But I do want a border =))

Effect: Optional. I like the image as it is, but if you think an effect makes it even more awesome, then please do not hestitate to add said effect. =)

Thanks in advance.

-Will rep and cred, offcourse.


----------



## Stella Loussier (May 28, 2010)

I feel bad


----------



## Laex (May 28, 2010)

SuzumeShouken said:


> If it's not too late, I'd like to cancel my previous request. =)
> 
> And I'd like to replace it with this request:
> 
> ...



Yeah, well you cant use a big av so theres no point in making it that size 



Stella Loussier said:


> I feel bad



For what now?


----------



## Laex (May 28, 2010)

*Stella*




*Starr*


----------



## Grimmjow (May 28, 2010)

Just an avy request when you have time.

Link: 

Time: 0:51 to 0:55 (Start with King Bradley aka the old guy and end it with Scar throwing his shirt.)

Border: Thin black

Rep and credit thank you


----------



## Stella Loussier (May 28, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Stella*


thank you pek

for giving you too much work 

I got to spread some love


----------



## Laex (May 28, 2010)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Request, please!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Laex (May 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Tapp_


----------



## ~M~ (May 28, 2010)

Simple request so I did it, I assume it's gonna be used on another forum though 

 ;  ; 

You said whatever border looks good, so I'm not sure if you wanted rounded edges. I can still add them now I suppose though


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (May 28, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Laex (May 28, 2010)

Chee said:


> Size: 150 x 150
> Link:
> Length: 0:34 - 0:36 (just him on the helicopter blades. :33)
> Type: Avatar
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Laex (May 28, 2010)

Sunako said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh this is a gif? 

Ill get to it.


----------



## RockpiRate (May 28, 2010)

hi i want a set with this 


Style:sqaure 
Border: one without border and one with this one 
get rid off of the letters and put some effect that should suit to the pic 

if their are questions just ask i'll explain


----------



## Laex (May 28, 2010)




----------



## santanico (May 28, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Starr*



thank you.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (May 28, 2010)

*Thank you!*



Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Tapp_



For some reason I can't get the avatar to work.


----------



## Laex (May 28, 2010)

Tapp Zaddaz said:


> For some reason I can't get the avatar to work.



Cuz you're not a senior member 

go here 

and join the group.


----------



## Chee (May 28, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: __



The sig is perfect, but can you add in the scene where the three other guys are looking at him as he hangs there to the avatar? 

Sorry I wasn't specific.


----------



## Laex (May 28, 2010)

Chee said:


> The sig is perfect, but can you add in the scene where the three other guys are looking at him as he hangs there to the avatar?
> 
> Sorry I wasn't specific.


----------



## Chee (May 29, 2010)

Love you, thanks a bunch. <3


----------



## Scizor (May 29, 2010)

~M~ said:


> Simple request so I did it, I assume it's gonna be used on another forum though
> 
> ;  ;
> 
> You said whatever border looks good, so I'm not sure if you wanted rounded edges. I can still add them now I suppose though



Awesome!

But can you please add the rounded edges? =DD

*Edit:*

Could you please make a signature out of that same stock (with round edges please), as I just got word back from laex I got to win myself a contest before I can use the ones you made for me now

Will rep again + cred, offc. =)


----------



## Sunako (May 29, 2010)

Fuck yeah


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 29, 2010)

Type of Request:A would like a Set please.
Stock:
Size: Non Senior Size.
Style: Square Please
Border: Whatever the creator sees fit.
Member: a little junoir 
Details: Just make it pretty and write HidanCurseMode in red somewhere on the sig.

Thanks alot for whoever takes this.


----------



## Morphine (May 29, 2010)

ava 0:18 - 0:20

sig 0:50 - 1:00

and make it quick


----------



## ~M~ (May 29, 2010)

mai 

 ;


----------



## Laex (May 29, 2010)

Morphine said:


> ava 0:18 - 0:20
> 
> sig 0:50 - 1:00
> 
> and make it quick



Lawl. this is some quick.


----------



## Mai (May 29, 2010)

~M~ said:


> mai
> 
> ;



awesome, thanks.


----------



## Laex (May 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Morphie_


----------



## ~M~ (May 31, 2010)

;


----------



## Damaris (May 31, 2010)

for dat m
i'd like a set please
a version with the text "everything i should have already said" and a version without.
everything else is up to you, thank you !


----------



## Red (Jun 1, 2010)

Sig request for ~M~
Size: 400 X 120 or anything along that ratio
Stock: 
Border: White
Note: Easy on the effects


----------



## Laex (Jun 2, 2010)

Grimmjow said:


> Just an avy request when you have time.
> 
> Link:
> 
> ...



I completely forgot about this


----------



## santanico (Jun 3, 2010)

Link: 
Length: 0:46 - 0:52 & 1:07 - 1:13
Type: Sig GIF
Border: the usual


----------



## Cuivreries (Jun 3, 2010)

*Size:* Whatever offers the best quality.
*Link:* 
*Length:* 1:10 - 1:13
*Type:* Signature
*Border:* 3-pixel white border

*1) Same speed as the video in the link (or close to it), please. Sometimes, the gif will either be slower or quicker than the original.
2) Similar effect at the end, as with this earlier gif you made for me: 

Rep, credit and all that jazz. Thanks in advance, mate.


----------



## Laex (Jun 3, 2010)

Starr said:


> Link:
> Length: 0:46 - 0:52 & 1:07 - 1:13
> Type: Sig GIF
> Border: the usual





Rezo said:


> *Size:* Whatever offers the best quality.
> *Link:*
> *Length:* 1:10 - 1:13
> *Type:* Signature
> ...



i got these


----------



## dark0 (Jun 3, 2010)

dark0 said:


> * *Type of Request:* Avatars or sets
> * *Stock:*  these  over  badass
> * *Size:* Senior member avatar and full size if it's not a problem.
> * *Style:* Just square
> ...



Seriously guys this was over a month ago


----------



## Laex (Jun 3, 2010)

Seriously Em was supposed to it, then i was. Then i forgot . I'll get to it.


----------



## Laex (Jun 3, 2010)

*Dark*


----------



## dark0 (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks bro they look really good in avatar size so it worked out nicely


----------



## Laex (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh you saucey bitch.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jun 3, 2010)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> Type of Request:A would like a Set please.
> Stock:
> Size: Non Senior Size.
> Style: Square Please
> ...



What about mine?


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 3, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Keisha_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Might I ask where the stock to  is? Which page?


----------



## Laex (Jun 3, 2010)

So like everyone. Turn your sigs off 



Anyways, i wouldn't know. That wasnt a request in this shop. A previous example all together.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jun 3, 2010)

Sig set:



I want a sig set with a dotted border and red/black effects.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 3, 2010)

Laex said:


> So like everyone. Turn your sigs off
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, i wouldn't know. That wasnt a request in this shop. A previous example all together.



Oh =/

Guess I should PM Emily then?
I presume  she is ~M~ ?


----------



## dark0 (Jun 4, 2010)

* *Type of Request:* Avatars
* *Stock:*  these  over  badass 
* *Size:* Senior member avatar
* *Style:* Just square
* *Border:* Idk you can add your own touch.
* *Member:* Senior member
* *Details:* I don't want the glasses transparent like the others and if you want


----------



## Laex (Jun 4, 2010)

Lucien Lachance said:


> Oh =/
> 
> Guess I should PM Emily then?
> I presume  she is ~M~ ?



Nope. emily is emily.


----------



## RockpiRate (Jun 4, 2010)

RockpiRate said:


> hi i want a set with this
> 
> 
> Style:sqaure
> ...



 it has been a few days (6 or 7)..since i order it..i'm not pressuring anyone just to remind u


----------



## Laex (Jun 4, 2010)

dark0 said:


> * *Type of Request:* Avatars
> * *Stock:*  these  over  badass
> * *Size:* Senior member avatar
> * *Style:* Just square
> ...



I got this too.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 4, 2010)

RockpiRate said:


> it has been a few days (6 or 7)..since i order it..i'm not pressuring anyone just to remind u


Hmm. I definatley did not see this, but will do tonight 


Vampire Princess said:


> Sig set:
> 
> 
> 
> I want a sig set with a dotted border and red/black effects.



Mkay. I should get these and the 1(I think) other thing done tonight


----------



## Bleach (Jun 4, 2010)

* Type of Request: Signature GIF
* Stock:
* Size: Idk O_O. Regular for sig I gues
* Style: Idk ur choice
* Border: Solid
* Member: Senior 
* Details: 0:20 - 0:27 please . Cause you know... it's the best part.


----------



## Laex (Jun 4, 2010)

Starr said:


> Link:
> Length: 0:46 - 0:52 & 1:07 - 1:13
> Type: Sig GIF
> Border: the usual





Rezo said:


> *Size:* Whatever offers the best quality.
> *Link:*
> *Length:* 1:10 - 1:13
> *Type:* Signature
> ...





dark0 said:


> * *Type of Request:* Avatars
> * *Stock:*  these  over  badass
> * *Size:* Senior member avatar
> * *Style:* Just square
> ...





Bleach said:


> * Type of Request: Signature GIF
> * Stock:
> * Size: Idk O_O. Regular for sig I gues
> * Style: Idk ur choice
> ...



            .


----------



## Laex (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Laex (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Laex (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Senbonzakura (Jun 4, 2010)

00: 32- 00: 44

Sig size(its for a video)

also 

00: 53- 1:00

just include sode no shirayuki in it.

sig size(also for a video)


----------



## Laex (Jun 4, 2010)

^  YOu adn your amv gifs. I'll do them tomorrow.


----------



## dark0 (Jun 4, 2010)

Laex said:


> ^  YOu adn your amv gifs. I'll do them tomorrow.



 Can you show more of his right hand in the pictures.


----------



## Cuivreries (Jun 5, 2010)

The sig looks absolutely amazing, Laex. Didn't expect anything less. 

Much thanks, and will rep tomorrow when allowed.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 5, 2010)

WOW. That was soo fast XDDD!

Thanks a lot! And I know you enjoyed watching that


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 5, 2010)

Is it possible from this video or do need youtube? 

3:40 - 3:50

Sig, thanks!


----------



## Rubi (Jun 5, 2010)

Can I request 2 gifs? An avatar and a sig? If it's ok then

link: 

avatar: 3:38-3:40
sig: 4:44-4:50

please do what you want with it.
thank you


----------



## Laex (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Laex (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Laex (Jun 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Amatsunohina_


----------



## Rubi (Jun 5, 2010)

Awesome. Thanks a lot

but if you make it bigger will it reduce the quality


----------



## Laex (Jun 5, 2010)

Yeah. Anything bigger tan that size is usually bad quality.


----------



## Fatality (Jun 5, 2010)

I need an avatar (125x125) of  and a signature of  (you can either make it a neverending gif or just straight through.

Thanks, reps will come.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks, will have to spread rep but will rep you!


----------



## Laex (Jun 6, 2010)

Senbonzakura said:


> 00: 32- 00: 44
> 
> Sig size(its for a video)
> 
> ...



so i skipped this :L Sorry. will do.



The Phenomena said:


> I need an avatar (125x125) of  and a signature of  (you can either make it a neverending gif or just straight through.
> 
> Thanks, reps will come.



Ill do this too.


----------



## Blade (Jun 6, 2010)

sig, senior size

1.00- 1.11

and avatar also senior size



0.27.0.30


----------



## Laex (Jun 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Senbon_


----------



## Laex (Jun 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Phenomena_


----------



## Laex (Jun 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Blade_


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 6, 2010)

; 

 ;


----------



## RockpiRate (Jun 6, 2010)

perfect {} 10ks


----------



## Fatality (Jun 6, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Phenomena_



Thanks a billion.

Edit: The sig is a bit too big. Could you size it down a bit?


----------



## Omnirix (Jun 6, 2010)

Type: sig
Size: As big as possible. (I am not a senior)


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDFUG6uBPmY

0:44-0:48


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jun 6, 2010)

Vampire Princess said:


> Sig set:
> 
> 
> 
> I want a sig set with a dotted border and red/black effects.



Just wanted to make sure my request didn't get lost.  Y'all have been doing good business... Take your time lol.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 6, 2010)

Just a sig?


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jun 6, 2010)

~M~ said:


> Just a sig?



OMG, I freakin love it but I wanted a set.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jun 6, 2010)

^ Thanks! I love it!


----------



## ღMomoღ (Jun 7, 2010)

gif siggy please^^My first time req. smt. hope ı wont do anything wrong ne^^
stock: 
time: 0.29-0.32 when he is looking up 
ıf its too short can u add 0.34-0.36 too


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jun 7, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Senbon_



thank you they look freakin great.


----------



## Blade (Jun 7, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Blade_



I have a favor to ask, can you make the sig just a little bigger?

thanks anyways


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 7, 2010)

a request please

*ava-senior member*
150x150
Time: 5:20-5:24
border: the normal one without the 3rd line of black

*Sig*
267x150
Time: 5:25 - 5: 31
border: the normal one without the 3rd line of black

LInk:


----------



## Laex (Jun 7, 2010)

Heroic Trunks said:


> Type: sig
> Size: As big as possible. (I am not a senior)
> 
> 
> ...





eternalrequiem said:


> gif siggy please^^My first time req. smt. hope ı wont do anything wrong ne^^
> stock:
> time: 0.29-0.32 when he is looking up
> ıf its too short can u add 0.34-0.36 too





Blade said:


> I have a favor to ask, can you make the sig just a little bigger?
> 
> thanks anyways



Can't make it any bigger while staying under file size limits 



luffy no haki said:


> a request please
> 
> *ava-senior member*
> 150x150
> ...



I got these.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 7, 2010)

#!

sig: 0:37 - 0:42
ava: 1:46 - 1:48

no borders, thanks in advance


----------



## Dagor (Jun 7, 2010)

Type of Request: Sig, Transparent
Stock:


----------



## Laex (Jun 7, 2010)

Dagor said:


> Type of Request: Sig, Transparent
> Stock:


----------



## Laex (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## Dagor (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks, looks cool.


----------



## Laex (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## Laex (Jun 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Luffy_


----------



## Laex (Jun 7, 2010)

Hawt shit is hawt morphie.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jun 7, 2010)

1:26 - 1:47

1:50 - 2:09

2:25 - 2:57

Sorry if its so soon and a lot i guess but these will finish up my video. no hurry though.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 7, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Luffy_



 thanks


----------



## ღMomoღ (Jun 8, 2010)

OMG ıts so cool*cries*thank u so much


----------



## Nimander (Jun 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 









I don't know the rule for requesting multiple sets, but if I can, I will.  And I'm not the churlish type: I'll give a single rep for every set made (Laex knows I'm good for this).  But if it's against the rules or whatever, then disregard all of the above.

Anyway, I'd like (a) set(s) made from the above pics.  If it's only limited to one, I'd like the first one to take priority.  I don't necessarily care for the left part of the pic, but I do definitely want one of him riding the zombie T-Rex.(), and I wouldn't mind the middle part somehow finding its way into one of the sets either.  All other artistic decisions (saturation, compositon, etc) I leave in the set-maker's undoubtedly capable hands.

Avatar
Size: senior
Border:solid

Sig
Size: senior as well, though not so big that I can't add a paragraph of text beneath it
Border: either dotted or solid; whichever you think looks better, I'll follow your lead on

Thanks in advance for whoever picks this up, and I look forward to seeing what comes out of the workshop.


----------



## Laex (Jun 8, 2010)

Heroic trunks said:
			
		

> It's likely my mistake because I didn't specify, but I would like to have the gif like 1-2 seconds earlier where Trunks approaches 18 and have his hand in front of her, blasts her, and ends at 0:48 when the smoke of the explosion fills out the screen.





Senbonzakura said:


> 1:26 - 1:47
> 
> 1:50 - 2:09
> 
> ...



I got em .


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 8, 2010)

laex you amazing child 

ava- 150x150



5:09-5:11

border what ever looks good


----------



## Laex (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## Laex (Jun 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Senbon_


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jun 8, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Senbon_



awesome as always. i'll rep later. i need to spread more.


----------



## RyRyMini (Jun 8, 2010)

Would you guys do a request for a set I'd use at a different website? I can still credit there, and of course rep. If not, it's totally cool, but if so I'll post my request. :3


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 8, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Senbon_



thank yous laex 

i rep you later :/


----------



## Laex (Jun 8, 2010)

RyRyMini said:


> Would you guys do a request for a set I'd use at a different website? I can still credit there, and of course rep. If not, it's totally cool, but if so I'll post my request. :3



Shit i couldnt care less 

But if it's a gif I need to know the file limits.


----------



## RyRyMini (Jun 8, 2010)

Alright, cool. It's not a gif, but there are different file limits so I posted them. 


*Type of Request:*  Set
*Stock:* 
*Size:* Avatar: 150x150  / Signature: 460x130
*Style:* Whatever looks good.
*Border:* Something plain and tiny.
*Details:* Pretty effects that match. Not too plain, or too gaudy.  No text.


----------



## thirteen (Jun 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 







would want transparencies on that please 

and it would be nice if you could add a "13" nicer than mine...mine sucked on this one XD (first attempt with Photoshop. i made the cat eyes red) would like it red and black(the number), feel free to be creative! i'm sure ill like it anyway :3    



thank you!


----------



## Laex (Jun 8, 2010)

thirteen said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sig off plz 

 I'll try to trans it.


----------



## thirteen (Jun 8, 2010)

thanks :3

sorry about the Sig i forgot


----------



## Laex (Jun 8, 2010)

Sig off again :c

+ The blurred edge of the stock didnt allow for such a nice trans / Im not good at text.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## thirteen (Jun 8, 2010)

thanks i like it!

i think the blurr effect make it look good :3

thanks for the text i like it 

i didn't wanted anything epic for a number ;3 its simple and i like it like that


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2010)

Sig:

Stock: 

Please make the image a trans (only the girl, the rest transparent, please.)

Size: approx. the same size as tia in my current sig.

Will rep and cred offc.


----------



## Nimander (Jun 9, 2010)

I guess no one wanted to do my request?


----------



## Laex (Jun 9, 2010)

Well i dont do set requests? 

We need moar set makers


----------



## Man in Black (Jun 9, 2010)

Simple request.

Can you "signaturize" (you know, border and sig size) .

And also "avatarize" (border and avatar size) .

no effects or anything like that.


----------



## Nimander (Jun 9, 2010)

Laex said:


> Well i dont do set requests?
> 
> We need moar set makers



I see.  I shall do the Walk of Shame to another thread then.


----------



## Laex (Jun 9, 2010)

Its just a busy time for people  Exams and all that.


----------



## Nimander (Jun 9, 2010)

I understand.  My disappointment is minimal, and superficial at best.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2010)

Laex said:


> Well i dont do set requests?
> 
> We need moar set makers





Laex said:


> Its just a busy time for people  Exams and all that.



But can you do my transparancy request?

If not, I wont blame you, but I'll simply request somewhere else. =)


----------



## Laex (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh well i didnt really count trans' as sets. I do trans


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2010)

Laex said:


> Oh well i didnt really count trans' as sets. I do trans



Awesome. Thank you.

I look forward to the outcome. =)


----------



## Laex (Jun 9, 2010)

*Suzume*


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Suzume*



Amazing.

Thank you. =D


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 9, 2010)

* Size: 150x150
    * Link:     
    * Length: 0:08 - 0:12
    * Type: Avatar
    * Style: You Pick, please.
    * Border: Triple-border 

If any problems, please tell me and I'll try to fix whatever I did wrong.


----------



## Laex (Jun 9, 2010)

Mr. Psychs said:


> * Size: 150x150
> * Link:
> * Length: 0:08 - 0:12
> * Type: Avatar
> ...


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 9, 2010)

That was so fast, thank you.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 9, 2010)

a request please

ava-senior member
150x150
Time: 0:15-0:19
border: the normal one without the 3rd line of black

Sig
267x150
Time: 0:24-0: 31
border: the normal one without the 3rd line of black

Link:


----------



## Laex (Jun 9, 2010)

tomorrow? 

Or friday.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 9, 2010)

for any day (if thats sarcasm....im going to )


----------



## Man in Black (Jun 9, 2010)

Laex said:


> tomorrow?
> 
> Or friday.


You skipped mine.


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 10, 2010)

Gif request

*Video:* 

*Time:* 1:13 - 1:16, that whole delicious bit there

*Size:* 440 x 220, width and height.


*Extra:* Thin black border. Or not border at all if it's asking too much.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 10, 2010)

Laex said:


> I dont do set request, only trans and gifs.
> 
> 
> 
> No probably really, but is there any youtube links?



no, youtube doesn't leave episodes up anymore. lol


----------



## Laex (Jun 10, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> no, youtube doesn't leave episodes up anymore. lol



Then I'll have to do it for tomorrow


----------



## Laex (Jun 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Luffy_


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 10, 2010)

I came.

Looks faaaabulous~, thanks Laex


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 10, 2010)

Laex said:


> Then I'll have to do it for tomorrow


No problem. Take your time.


----------



## Blade (Jun 11, 2010)

sig, 267x150



0.04-0.15

same video

avatar 150x150

0.25-0.27


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 11, 2010)

RyRy, do you mean you want 460 tall or wide? Cause the way you put it, as wide, is a little awkward so I don't know if it's what you wanted


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 11, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Luffy_



Thanks!


----------



## RyRyMini (Jun 11, 2010)

~M~ said:


> RyRy, do you mean you want 460 tall or wide? Cause the way you put it, as wide, is a little awkward so I don't know if it's what you wanted


Wide, unfortunately..these are the limits of the site. D: It will probably look a bit awkward..feel free to improvise in any way. 

The main limit is 130x600. So do whatever you want with that size or anything in between.


----------



## Laex (Jun 11, 2010)

RyRyMini said:


> Wide, unfortunately..these are the limits of the site. D: It will probably look a bit awkward..feel free to improvise in any way.
> 
> The main limit is 130x600. So do whatever you want with that size or anything in between.



So 600 wide and 130 tall? 

Thats so weird.


----------



## RyRyMini (Jun 11, 2010)

Laex said:


> So 600 wide and 130 tall?
> 
> Thats so weird.


Yeah. It's pretty stupid D:

Like something this size, this is someone's sig there.
*Spoiler*: __ 







Lameee. But it's the rules. D:


----------



## RockpiRate (Jun 12, 2010)

some gifs for Laex 



Av.
0:31 to 0:34
0:41 to 0:42 or 43 / u have the skills,assess how would look cooler /
0:57 to 0:59

Sig.
0:49 to 0:54
1:53 to 1:56

may the force be with you!


----------



## Laex (Jun 12, 2010)

*Notice

So yeah, no more gif/trans requests because i have exams. I guess you can still request but they wont be done until friday/saturday.*


----------



## Fancy (Jun 13, 2010)

size:150x150 

when you have time, thanks


----------



## Fatality (Jun 13, 2010)

125x125


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 13, 2010)

Sorry :/ 

 ;


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 13, 2010)

Gif gif gif

*Video:* 

*Time:* :13 - :20

*Size:* w485 x h260

Gif 2
*Video:* Same

*Time:* :30 - :35

*Size:* w485 x h260

*Edit:* Just saw the notice. I can wait.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Jun 15, 2010)

Size : 150x150
pic:
Type : Ava
Style : Whatever looks good. 
Border : Whatever looks good.


----------



## Stella Loussier (Jun 16, 2010)

Latex can you make me a transparent set 
cause my GIMP sucks eggs and I wanna add a border to mine when your done


----------



## Laex (Jun 18, 2010)

*Read this.*

So I'm back, and it looks like there's some requests already done by a different shop and some deleted posts and i really dont know what requests are even in need of being done. So here's the thing, any request before this post wont be done? If you still want it done, repost.


----------



## Juice (Jun 18, 2010)

*Transparency for Laex.*

Stock:


A Sig and avatar.

Size for the avatar: 150x150

Can I get a simple black border around the avatar?

Size for the Sig: Whatever looks good.


----------



## Stella Loussier (Jun 18, 2010)

you said if you wanted this done repost 

just a trans set cause my GIMP sucks 
Imma do the border for the ava my self


----------



## Laex (Jun 18, 2010)

Stella Loussier said:


> you said if you wanted this done repost
> 
> just a trans set cause my GIMP sucks
> Imma do the border for the ava my self




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stella Loussier (Jun 18, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: __


 its so cute I'm in love  pek
thanks Alex


----------



## Laex (Jun 18, 2010)

Juice said:


> *Transparency for Laex.*
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Juice (Jun 18, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Jun 18, 2010)

I still want my req. too,on the top of this page^^


----------



## Laex (Jun 18, 2010)

Since it's only an av, i guess ill do it.


----------



## Laex (Jun 18, 2010)

*Eternal*


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 18, 2010)

Type of Request: Avy and Sig

Size: Whatever
Style: Round
Border: Whatever
Member: Senior
Details:


----------



## Blade (Jun 18, 2010)

i repost 

sig, 267x150



0.04-0.15

same video

avatar 150x150

0.25-0.27


----------



## Laex (Jun 18, 2010)

Blade said:


> i repost
> 
> sig, 267x150
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Laex (Jun 18, 2010)

St. Jimmy said:


> Type of Request: Avy and Sig
> 
> Size: Whatever
> Style: Round
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Hope you like this


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 18, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## Berserk (Jun 18, 2010)

Request:  Avatar
Size:  Senior
Time:  17-21 Secs.
Video:  
Border:  Black and White.

Thanks.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 18, 2010)

Request please 

*Avatar Senior member*
150x150
Time: 2: 31 - 2: 34
Border: without the 3rd line of black


Signature
267 x 150
Time: 2: 39 - 2:47
Border: without the 3rd line of black 
Link:


----------



## RockpiRate (Jun 18, 2010)

some gifs for Laex 



Av.
0:31 to 0:34
0:41 to 0:42 or 43 / u have the skills,assess how would look cooler /
0:57 to 0:59

Sig.
0:49 to 0:54
1:53 to 1:56

may the force be with you!


----------



## Blade (Jun 18, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Excellent job, aside that,why Laex can't ya make a little bigger sig size?

thanks anyways.


----------



## Laex (Jun 18, 2010)

Blade said:


> Excellent job, aside that,why Laex can't ya make a little bigger sig size?
> 
> thanks anyways.



Because NF says you cant have sigs beyond 1 MB in file size. And that gif is like .99 MB? 



I'll do the other requests tomorrow. Im busy being nostalgic.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 18, 2010)

Sig request:

A trans of 

Please. The same size as my previous request please (the animal realm trans).

Will rep and cred.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rubi (Jun 18, 2010)

[Small] gif please

link: 
time: if possible could you make it *2:40 - 2:53?* if not then *2:40 - 2:50*

thank you!


----------



## Laex (Jun 18, 2010)

*~Requests*
Immortal Kage
Luffy no haki
RockPiRate
Suzume
Viscaria


----------



## ღMomoღ (Jun 19, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Eternal*



wow,cool,thank u so much^^


----------



## Laex (Jun 19, 2010)

*Suzume*


----------



## Laex (Jun 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Luffy_


----------



## Laex (Jun 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Rockpirate_


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 19, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Luffy_



Thanks!!!


----------



## Rubi (Jun 19, 2010)

Awesome. Thank you.


----------



## dark0 (Jun 19, 2010)

** Size:* Avy
** Link:* just each head spinning  kimura holding her hand and laughing with bats in the background 
** Type:* Avatar.
** Style:* I would like the head spinning to be slow enough that you get the full detail, like how it is exactly in the video.
** Border:* IDK & IDC


----------



## Metaro (Jun 19, 2010)

um Hi (:.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Please a Set ( avatar 150x150) and signature (with the phrase psychedelic dreams )of this




Thanks a lot !


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 20, 2010)

Heyway been a while.need a favour :33
need a gif bigger size


0:06-0:08 slow motion please


----------



## ethereal (Jun 20, 2010)

Avatar request.

Size: 150 x 150
Link: 
Time: 2:09-2:11
Border: Black and white

Thank you ~


----------



## Laex (Jun 20, 2010)

dark0 said:


> ** Size:* Avy
> ** Link:* just each head spinning  kimura holding her hand and laughing with bats in the background
> ** Type:* Avatar.
> ** Style:* I would like the head spinning to be slow enough that you get the full detail, like how it is exactly in the video.
> ** Border:* IDK & IDC





Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Heyway been a while.need a favour :33
> need a gif bigger size
> 
> 
> 0:06-0:08 slow motion please





ethereal said:


> Avatar request.
> 
> Size: 150 x 150
> Link:
> ...



I got these.



Metaro said:


> um Hi (:.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Ill try this? If not, Em will have to


----------



## Laex (Jun 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Dark0_


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 21, 2010)

Gif gif gif

*Video:* 

*Time:* :13 - :20

*Size:* w485 x h260

Gif 2
*Video:* Same

*Time:* :30 - :35

*Size:* w485 x h260


----------



## Mai (Jun 21, 2010)

Gif request please 

avatar: 2:03-05
signature: 0:45-0:51

150x150 avatar

border: same as above

thanks~


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 21, 2010)

Gif Request :3



*Avatar*
Size: 150x150
Border: Any
Length: 0:13-0:16

Thanks Laex.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 21, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Suzume*



Amazing. thank you. =D

(must spread )


----------



## Laex (Jun 21, 2010)

^ sig off :c




Metaro said:


> um Hi (:.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Fr?t said:


> Gif gif gif
> 
> *Video:*
> 
> ...





Mai said:


> Gif request please
> 
> avatar: 2:03-05
> signature: 0:45-0:51
> ...





Ema Skye said:


> Gif Request :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ill get to these today sometime


----------



## Laex (Jun 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Frut_ 







That's all youy can do with the forums' file restrictions.





*Spoiler*: _Mai_ 







Damn rainbow colors fuck up quality :c


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks Laex *rep*


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 21, 2010)

eternalrequiem said:


> Size : 150x150
> pic:
> Type : Ava
> Style : Whatever looks good.
> Border : Whatever looks good.





St. Jimmy said:


> Type of Request: Avy and Sig
> 
> Size: Whatever
> Style: Round
> ...



We still get sig requests? Well after combing through I found these so I'll do em~


----------



## Laex (Jun 21, 2010)

~M~ said:


> We still get sig requests? Well after combing through I found these so I'll do em~



They're both already done  not very well though :c





*Spoiler*: _Metaro_


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 21, 2010)

Well jee it's only been 3 days D: 

Well that's fine by me though


----------



## Laex (Jun 21, 2010)

Okay good


----------



## Kairi (Jun 21, 2010)

3:03 - 3:06
av plox
since you lack doing it earlier >(


1:12 - 1:17
sig

k make it happen


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 21, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Frut_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Frut_ 





I don't give a shit, these are still amazing. Thanks <3


----------



## Kobe (Jun 21, 2010)

can I get the part 0:15~ish - 0:19 as a signature with black border which you see Oklahoma, Utah, Phoenix and Boston pictures in order then ends with Kobe's gesture..


thanks in advance..


----------



## Laex (Jun 21, 2010)

Kobe said:


> can I get the part 0:15~ish - 0:19 as a signature with black border which you see Oklahoma, Utah, Phoenix and Boston pictures in order then ends with Kobe's gesture..
> 
> 
> thanks in advance..


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 22, 2010)

gif Please

avatar 150x150



2:52 to :2.54

2 sigs

2:01 to 2:07




0:21 to 0:26



size w485 x h260

for the first one let it fade white at the end :33

border: dotted with white borders , if you can't do that im fine with whatever border you give me


----------



## SxR (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi!

sig please, as big as it permits if not then as big as the first pic in the first spoiler tag! 


0:15 to 0:23
thin black border.

Could you keep the focus on the crashing riders somehow ? 

Something like this 

ends with this


Thank you! :33


----------



## Morphine (Jun 22, 2010)

av 0:58 - 1:00



sig

1:18 - 1:28

it's hot so pronto

and  no border


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 22, 2010)

soo wait who can i ask to work here?


----------



## Laex (Jun 22, 2010)

I wonder 

But really, we dont need any more workin people. There's already another one or two of them waiting to start


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 22, 2010)

hmm ok....if you say soo....


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 22, 2010)

*Video:* 

*Time:* 4:43-4:58

*Size: * w485 x h260

I hope it's not too long.


----------



## Laex (Jun 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Itsmylife_


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 23, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Itsmylife_



ohh thanks Alex rep iria


----------



## SxR (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh thanks, but looks like the file size is too big  

Thanks anyway!! +reps!


----------



## Laex (Jun 23, 2010)

Its not? 

Its 999 KB the maximum is 1024 KB.


----------



## SxR (Jun 23, 2010)

What I wanted to say is the size of the pic is 200x112 but still its 999 kb.
I wanted it to be 300xsomething but if you do that it'll cross the limit wont it?

Can you try 300xsomething with 0:16 to 0:20 ?


----------



## Laex (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## Kelsey (Jun 23, 2010)

LATEX <3

Gif
Link: 
Times: 0:31-0:32 (Can you make it so America is like eating the pocky then it comes back out then he eats it again, like a forward and backwards loop?)
Border: Black & White
Size: 150x150

<3333


----------



## SxR (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks!  much better!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 23, 2010)

Type of Request: Set

Size: Whatever
Style: Square
Border: Whatever
Member: Senior
Details:


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 23, 2010)

4:52-4:53  avatar fnx.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 23, 2010)

St. Jimmy said:


> Type of Request: Set
> 
> Size: Whatever
> Style: Square
> ...


Doing    .


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 23, 2010)

0:53-0:56

Senior Avatar, thanks :33


----------



## Laex (Jun 23, 2010)

~M~ said:


> Doing    .



 You were quick to claim that.




Hyper_Wolfy said:


> 4:52-4:53  avatar fnx.





Mist Puppet said:


> 0:53-0:56
> 
> Senior Avatar, thanks :33



Doing these now.


----------



## Laex (Jun 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Mist puppet_


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 23, 2010)

Laex said:


> You were quick to claim that.



Right time, right place I was :yoda


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 23, 2010)

request please

Avatar senior member
150x150
Time:0: 31-0: 35
borderrmal without the 3rd line of black

sig
267x150
Time:1:19-1:29
borderrmal without the 3rd line of black

Link:


----------



## Laex (Jun 25, 2010)

Im so slow 


*Spoiler*: _Luffy_


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 25, 2010)

Laex said:


> Im so slow
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Luffy_



Thanks!


----------



## Blade (Jun 27, 2010)

sig 267x150



1.34-1.42 then add also this from 1.50-1.53


Avatar 150x150



1.29-1.31


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 28, 2010)

;


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 28, 2010)

LATEX GIF PLZ PLZ PLZ

Avatar:
Link: 
Time: 2:15 - 2:17 (Where is looks like America's wanking )
Border: Black & White

SANKYUU.


----------



## Laex (Jun 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Blade_


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 28, 2010)

Requesting both Ava & Sig

Source for both:



*AVA:*

Size: Your choice

Time: 2:48-2:50(Just the staring scene)

Border: White&Black

*SIG:*

Size: Your choice

Time: 1:29-1:36

Borders: Same as ava


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh Latex, I actually meant the bit you put in the ava and the part where he has his back to the camera and he looks like hes wanking near the farmer guy


----------



## Laex (Jun 28, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Oh Latex, I actually meant the bit you put in the ava and the part where he has his back to the camera and he looks like hes wanking near the farmer guy



Suck it up


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 28, 2010)

...


----------



## Blade (Jun 28, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Blade_



Good job Laex.


----------



## Sunako (Jun 30, 2010)

_Avatar: _ 8:54 - 8:57
_Signature:_ 8:46 - 8:52
White border both~


----------



## Laex (Jun 30, 2010)

Sunako said:


> _Avatar: _ 8:54 - 8:57
> _Signature:_ 8:46 - 8:52
> White border both~





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Damaris (Jun 30, 2010)

avy: 2:00-2:05 [i know that might be a little long, if you have to cut it shorter, just do whatever is best.]
signature: 2:54-3:06


----------



## Sunako (Jul 1, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Fast and sexy. I like you.


----------



## Jin-E (Jul 1, 2010)

If you werent planning to do my request, you could atleast have the courtesy to say so


----------



## Laex (Jul 1, 2010)

Jin-E said:


> If you werent planning to do my request, you could atleast have the courtesy to say so



I totally missed it :c I'll get to it tonight sometime


----------



## Shika (Jul 2, 2010)

Size: Junior Size
Link : 
Length : 0:35-0:36
Type: Avatar


Thank you in advance


----------



## Laex (Jul 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Jin-e_


----------



## Blade (Jul 2, 2010)

Avatar 150x150



2.44-2.46


sig, 267x150:



0.36-0.48


----------



## Totitos (Jul 2, 2010)

*Avatar* 150 x 150

Time: 1:16-1:18
---------------
*Sig* 267 x 150

Time:1:50 - 2:03

thanks in advance


----------



## Damaris (Jul 2, 2010)

Damaris said:


> avy: 2:00-2:05 [i know that might be a little long, if you have to cut it shorter, just do whatever is best.]
> signature: 2:54-3:06



**


----------



## Laex (Jul 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Damaris_ 










*Spoiler*: _Blade_ 










*Spoiler*: _Totitos_


----------



## Yozora (Jul 2, 2010)

*Avatar*

Link : 
Length : 1:03 - 1:04

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Laex (Jul 2, 2010)

Namikaze Naruto said:


> *Avatar*
> 
> Link :
> Length : 1:03 - 1:04
> ...


----------



## Yozora (Jul 2, 2010)

Thank you Laex.


----------



## Mozu (Jul 3, 2010)

This shop looks very nice 

Requesting 3 gifs, please. 

1st and 2nd gif: An avi and signature version 

    * Size: Senior Size Avi and a Sig. 
    * Link: 
    * Length:  0:54 - 0:57 
    * Type: Avatar and Sig. 
    * Style: As HQ as possible. 
    * Border: No third border. Outermost border a dark to medium gray, not black. 

3rd gif: Sig

* Size: Senior Size Avi and a Sig. 
    * Link: Same files as above. 
    * Length:  0:08 - 0:11
    * Type: Sig. 
    * Style: As HQ as possible. 
    * Border: No third border. Outermost border a dark to medium gray, not black.


----------



## Lucrecia (Jul 3, 2010)

My first request 

Size: Senior Size
Type: Avatar
Link :  
Length: 1:23-1:25
Border: Thin and black


----------



## Laex (Jul 3, 2010)

Mozu said:


> This shop looks very nice
> 
> Requesting 3 gifs, please.
> 
> ...



Why so full episode? 



Lucrecia said:


> My first request
> 
> Size: Senior Size
> Type: Avatar
> ...



I'll get to it.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jul 3, 2010)

*I would like to make a request*

Type: Signature

Size: as big as allowed

Link : 

Length: 1:09-1:19


----------



## Cygnus45 (Jul 3, 2010)

Love to see fellow artists putting their abilities to work. Think you can make me a gif?

Type: avatar
Size: Idk, so I guess that means junior.
Length: About 2:00-2:04. Try to catch it as soon as it zooms in on his face, right after the other guy says "you presume to order me?". Basically, I want the chin-tap, lol.
Link: 

Second request:

Type: avatar
Size: Junior, highest quality possible
Length: 2:08-2:12. Again, the chin-tap is the key. Anything before or after, please do not include.
Link: Same as above.

I just want the second one because I can't decide which I'd like better, but hey, it's not three I'm asking for either. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Laex (Jul 5, 2010)

Mkay so heads up. I wont be able to do any of these requests until friday. Just wait a little.



@Cygnus - That wont be happening. 4 seconds is even hard with senior members.


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello Guys!.. I wanted to request..

Type: Ava
Size:  150X150
Stock:
*Spoiler*: __ 




0:49-0:51




Style: Whatever looks good.:33
Border: Whatever looks good..

*Guys, are you okay with Vimeo?


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 5, 2010)

I would like to have set out of this video.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]Oz6wXMsa79M[/YOUTUBE]



I would like a gif for my sign out of 2:53- 2:59 and  3:08-3:10.
(It would be realy great if you could edit them into one gif.)
For the avatar i would like the part of 3:17-3:19.(I would like the part where the girls are dancing to be removed. Just focus on the guy in black and green. You can cut out the guy in red if it is to long. This is only for the avatar part)
Size: Senior Size
Border: What ever makes it look beter.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Jul 5, 2010)

*I'm putting in my request*

I would like a set if you don't mind.

Avatar: Senior. Length 2:14-2:15

Signature: Senior. 2:36-2:44

Link: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5i7GEMQC2IY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 5, 2010)

Request please 

*Avatar senior member*
150x150
Time: 1:22-1:26
border: normal one without the 3rd line of black

*Sig*
267x150
Time: 1:12-1:22
border: normal one without the 3rd line of black

Link:


----------



## Blade (Jul 6, 2010)

Senior avatar 150x150

0.07-0.09


267x150 sig:

0.01-0.11


----------



## Cygnus45 (Jul 6, 2010)

> @Cygnus - That wont be happening. 4 seconds is even hard with senior members.



2 seconds then. As long as at least one full chin-tap occurs, I'll be satisfied.


----------



## Fatality (Jul 6, 2010)

never-ending air slashing sig


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 7, 2010)

First time I've ever done this, so please bear with me if I look like a noob.

Two gifs using this video: 

Size: 150x150
Link: see above
Length: 0:31-0:33 (the smirk)
Type: Avatar
Style: Your call

Size: 280x210
Link: see above
Length: 0:29-0:33
Type: Sig
Style: Your call

Thank you very much in advance.  No hurry.  If you have to make changes for reasons of feasibility I won't mind.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Jul 8, 2010)

Type: Gif Signature
Link: 
Timing: 0:58 - 1:08
Ending: make it fade in white to make it look cool.
Style: leave it to you.
Size:...um...any is fine...


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 8, 2010)

Size: 150x150
Link: 
Length: 00:10-00:13
Type: Avatar
Style: 
Border: Standard

Size: Whatever
Link: 
Length: 07:26-07:31
Type: Sig
Style: 
Border: Standard


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 9, 2010)

Latex Condoms, can you reserve my request? I gotta get the shit together but it's a .gif


----------



## Solaela (Jul 9, 2010)

Type of Request: Set (with trans if possible)
Stock:  
Size: your choice 
Style: your choice 
Border: read details
Member: Junior but can you do both? 
Details: Half dark and half bright with the seperate point in the middle, text on it reads 'from darkness....to light' on sig and avatar is of the face


----------



## Laex (Jul 9, 2010)

Mozu said:


> This shop looks very nice
> 
> Requesting 3 gifs, please.
> 
> ...





Lucrecia said:


> My first request
> 
> Size: Senior Size
> Type: Avatar
> ...





Tapp Zaddaz said:


> Type: Signature
> 
> Size: as big as allowed
> 
> ...





Smokahontas said:


> Hello Guys!.. I wanted to request..
> 
> Type: Ava
> Size:  150X150
> ...





Eunectes said:


> I would like to have set out of this video.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





Nesha said:


> I would like a set if you don't mind.
> 
> Avatar: Senior. Length 2:14-2:15
> 
> ...





luffy no haki said:


> Request please
> 
> *Avatar senior member*
> 150x150
> ...





Blade said:


> Senior avatar 150x150
> 
> 0.07-0.09
> 
> ...





The Phenomena said:


> never-ending air slashing sig





Kuromaku said:


> First time I've ever done this, so please bear with me if I look like a noob.
> 
> Two gifs using this video:
> 
> ...





Tri-edge101 said:


> Type: Gif Signature
> Link:
> Timing: 0:58 - 1:08
> Ending: make it fade in white to make it look cool.
> ...





St. Jimmy said:


> Size: 150x150
> Link:
> Length: 00:10-00:13
> Type: Avatar
> ...





nightblade said:


> Type of Request: Set (with trans if possible)
> Stock:
> Size: your choice
> Style: your choice
> ...



My life.. It's over.


----------



## Fatality (Jul 9, 2010)

don't need to do mine


----------



## Laex (Jul 9, 2010)

Already done? 

Doesnt really matter  Turn off your sig please.


----------



## Laex (Jul 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Mozu_ 














*Spoiler*: _Eunectus_ 










*Spoiler*: _Nesha_ 










*Spoiler*: _Luffy_


----------



## Laex (Jul 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Blade_ 










*Spoiler*: _Kuromaku_ 












*Spoiler*: _St.Jimmy_


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 9, 2010)

*Thank you*



Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kuromaku_



Thank you very much.  Reps.


----------



## Lucrecia (Jul 10, 2010)

Thank you very much


----------



## Mozu (Jul 10, 2010)

Thank you Laex 

I'll rep you again once I spread.


----------



## Blade (Jul 10, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Blade_




Thanks and good work again.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 10, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Luffy_



Oh yeah Thanks!!!


----------



## Sunako (Jul 10, 2010)

me again. 

Avatar with a tiny black border



1:47 - 1:50

-


----------



## Laex (Jul 10, 2010)

Sunako said:


> me again.
> 
> Avatar with a tiny black border
> 
> ...


----------



## Red Version (Jul 10, 2010)

*Type of Request:* Set
*Stock:* 
*Size:* Nope, you decide this
*Style:* Square
*Border:* Dotted
*Member:* Junior (Make one senior size too)
*Details:* Make the text say, "Never quit, not a breath can stop me from saving you"


----------



## Laex (Jul 10, 2010)

Red Version said:


> *Type of Request:*  Do you want  an av/sig/set?
> *Stock:*
> *Size:* Nope, you decide this
> *Style:* Square
> ...



You didnt specify the type of request


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh hi again..

*Spoiler*: __ 




ava: 150X150
Sig:What size you think is best
Border your choice)
Here's the link..
0:14-0:16
for the set 0:16-0:18



..:33 
I really like this shop!!!


----------



## Red Version (Jul 11, 2010)

Laex said:


> You didnt specify the type of request


My post got deleted. So I had to retype it and forgot to change it to set the second time. haha.


----------



## Sunako (Jul 11, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## santanico (Jul 11, 2010)

yo 

can I get this resized to a senior avy?
any kind of border is fine.


----------



## Laex (Jul 11, 2010)

nightblade said:


> Type of Request: Set (with trans if possible)
> Stock:
> Size: your choice
> Style: your choice
> ...





Smokahontas said:


> Oh hi again..
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





Starr said:


> yo
> 
> can I get this resized to a senior avy?
> any kind of border is fine.





Red Version said:


> *Type of Request:* Set
> *Stock:*
> *Size:* Nope, you decide this
> *Style:* Square
> ...





Going at these today.


----------



## Laex (Jul 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Smokahontus_


----------



## Laex (Jul 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Red Version_ 












@Nightblade - Emily is making your request.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 11, 2010)

sig 0:52-1:00 thanks


----------



## Red Version (Jul 11, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Red Version_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks +rep


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 11, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Smokahontus_



THANK YOU!....


----------



## Laex (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## Tri-edge101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Type: Signature GIf
Link: 
Time: 0:57 - 1:05 
Ending: Fade out white
Style: Your choice
Boarder: Any
Size: Any


----------



## Dylan (Jul 16, 2010)

I looked at some GIF's of yours and they're pretty good. Ima make a request if that okay?

Type: Avatar please
Link: 
Length: 0:59 - 1:05

Thanks.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 16, 2010)

sig: 0:30 - 0:40

ava: 1:05 - 1:08

no borders

thanks in advance Alexfag


----------



## Laex (Jul 16, 2010)

Tri-edge101 said:


> Type: Signature GIf
> Link:
> Time: 0:57 - 1:05
> Ending: Fade out white
> ...





Morphine said:


> sig: 0:30 - 0:40
> 
> ava: 1:05 - 1:08
> 
> ...



I got these.



Deran Oburienu said:


> I looked at some GIF's of yours and they're pretty good. Ima make a request if that okay?
> 
> Type: Avatar please
> Link:
> ...



Turn off dat sig mang. Oh so i just noticed. Go read the OP and then try again.


----------



## Laex (Jul 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Morphoe_


----------



## Dylan (Jul 16, 2010)

The sigs off, sorry I forgot. And whats the OP that I must read?


----------



## Laex (Jul 16, 2010)

OP = opening post


----------



## Dylan (Jul 16, 2010)

Kay.

Type: Avatar
Link: 
Length: 0:37 - 0:39

Hows dat?


----------



## Laex (Jul 16, 2010)

Guidelines for Gifs
Avatars​
For Junior Members​
No more junior avs.


----------



## Dylan (Jul 16, 2010)

And Junior restricts posts to?


----------



## Laex (Jul 16, 2010)

Dem sigs mang. get them off. 

And i have no idea waht you just said.


----------



## Dylan (Jul 16, 2010)

How do I become Senior, is it something to do with posts?


----------



## Laex (Jul 16, 2010)

1000 posts and 6 months membership.


----------



## santanico (Jul 16, 2010)

Type: avatar GIf
Link: 
Time: 4:50 - 4:51 (looped I guess?)
Boarder: your usual
Size: senior size por favor.

Using the same stock

Type: Sig Gif
time: 5:13 - 5:19
Border: same as the avy
size: senior 

sank yu


----------



## Circe (Jul 17, 2010)

Type: Signature. 
Manip: Transparency/tan background removal.
Stock:


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 17, 2010)

Avatar 7:24-7:26 thanks spreading reps.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 17, 2010)

Request: set
Stock:  // 
Effects: up to you
Worker:whoever?


----------



## Laex (Jul 17, 2010)

Starr said:


> Type: avatar GIf
> Link:
> Time: 4:50 - 4:51 (looped I guess?)
> Boarder: your usual
> ...



I've got this.



Circe said:


> Type: Signature.
> Manip: Transparency/tan background removal.
> Stock:



This is goign to be hard as fuck 



Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Avatar 7:24-7:26 thanks spreading reps.



Youtube pl0x.


----------



## Laex (Jul 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Starr_


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 17, 2010)

sorry  here

7:25-7:28 avatar

thanks.


----------



## santanico (Jul 17, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Starr_


for some reason, it won't upload, keeps getting saved as a jpeg 

edit: I got it, nvmd!


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Jul 18, 2010)

GIF signature


Time: 1:14 - 1:24
Boarder: any
Size: any
Style: any


----------



## Laex (Jul 18, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> sorry  here
> 
> 7:25-7:28 avatar
> 
> thanks.





Tri-edge101 said:


> GIF signature
> 
> 
> Time: 1:14 - 1:24
> ...



doing these now.


----------



## Blade (Jul 18, 2010)

senior sig

2.12-2.24







senior ava


1.07-1.09


----------



## Laex (Jul 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Blade_


----------



## hustler's ambition (Jul 18, 2010)

I have a transparency request.

Here's the stock for the sig. I request this as a senior sig.


I also have a request for a transparent senior avatar with no border. I would like the epic boob grab to be a part of the avatar plox!


----------



## Laex (Jul 18, 2010)

You requested the exact same set in Tousen's shop, which i also work 


+ Sig off.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Jul 18, 2010)

Laex said:


> You requested the exact same set in Tousen's shop, which i also work
> 
> 
> + Sig off.



Shit. Sorry about that. I automatically have my sigs turned off so I never see them. Yeah I did. But...Eh...le sigh


----------



## Laex (Jul 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Nesha_


----------



## hustler's ambition (Jul 18, 2010)

SQUEEEE!!!!!pek


----------



## Darth (Jul 18, 2010)

My bad Laex, I didn't notice that you crossed out "Sets" in the first post.


----------



## Laex (Jul 18, 2010)

Well is it a trans set or like an regular set?


----------



## Darth (Jul 18, 2010)

Whatever works for you I guess. Trans set would be simple, but awesome.

Here's the stock if you feel like working on it.


----------



## Laex (Jul 18, 2010)

*Darth*


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 18, 2010)

Type of Request: Set 
Stock: 
Size: Whatever works best. 
Style: Square/Whatever works best 
Border: Dotted 
Member: Senior Member
Details: GENIUS in big bold cartoonish red letters. Other then that, just make it look pretty.


----------



## Laex (Jul 18, 2010)

Only trans sets. 

+ stock isnt even visible.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 18, 2010)

Laex said:


> Only trans sets.
> 
> + stock isnt even visible.





Can you do a trans of this then my good man?


----------



## Darth (Jul 18, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Darth*



That looks great. Thanks!


----------



## Laex (Jul 18, 2010)

Stock lacks showing again


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 18, 2010)

Laex said:


> Stock lacks showing again



All right. 

Sorry about that, when I click preview the image is there so I assumed you could see it too. 



Will this work?


----------



## Laex (Jul 18, 2010)

Yeah i got it.

This is going to be a hard trans


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 18, 2010)

Laex said:


> Yeah i got it.
> 
> This is going to be a hard trans



If you can't do it just let me know.


----------



## Laex (Jul 18, 2010)

*Bluebeard*


----------



## Мoon (Jul 18, 2010)

Type:Avatar
Stock:
Size:150 x 150 
Style: Any kind is fine
Border: Any kind is fine
Member: uhh, Junior? lol i have 50+ posts so idunno..
Details: Can you make the avatar more towards the guy on the right? 

I really appreciate your work because of its undescribable beauty. you have my thanks =)


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 18, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Bluebeard*



you're awesome, Laex 

I like it.


----------



## Laex (Jul 18, 2010)

meko said:


> Type:Avatar
> Stock:
> Size:150 x 150
> Style: Any kind is fine
> ...


----------



## Мoon (Jul 19, 2010)

NICE! Thanks buddy. Will credit for sure!


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Jul 19, 2010)

it look sa little small but i'll take it for now. Thanks will rep soon.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 19, 2010)

Latex Condoms <3 Told ya I'd be back one day

Type of Request: Set
Stock: 

Size: Nothing too big.
Style: round border sig. square ava.
Border: thin white border for ava.
Member: Seniorita
Details: Not nice effects on the sig.
Text: "Hate that I love you" for sig.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 19, 2010)

Avatar (150x150): 


7:20-7:24


Sig (as large as possible, with the best quality):


3:44-3:52

Give it a solid white border with black trim (like your avatar).


----------



## Laex (Jul 19, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Latex Condoms <3 Told ya I'd be back one day
> 
> Type of Request: Set
> Stock:
> ...



Gtfo Sasushakes, i dont do sets anymore 



Solon Solute said:


> Avatar (150x150):
> 
> 
> 7:20-7:24
> ...



On it.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 19, 2010)

Could I please get a set made with these two stocks?

For the avatar... 
Border: Whatever looks nice.
Effects: Whatever looks nice.
Size: 150x150
Text: None

For the sig... 

Border: Whatever looks nice.
Effects: Whatever looks nice.
Size: Nothing specific, just not too big.
Text: None

I really like your work. Thanks a ton in advance!


----------



## Laex (Jul 19, 2010)

Laex said:


> i dont do sets anymore.



              .


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 19, 2010)

Laex said:


> Gtfo Sasushakes, i dont do sets anymore
> 
> 
> 
> On it.



OMG DO IT FOR ME I'LL RAEP YOU


----------



## Laex (Jul 19, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> OMG DO IT FOR ME I'LL RAEP YOU



COME GET ME THAN


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 19, 2010)

Laex said:


> COME GET ME THAN



request or gtfo


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 19, 2010)

Request please 

Avatar senior member 
150x150
Time: 8:21-8:25
border: normal, without the 3rd line of black

Sig
267x150
Time: 8:38-8:48
border: normal, without the 3rd line of black

Link:


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 20, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Latex Condoms <3 Told ya I'd be back one day
> 
> Type of Request: Set
> Stock:
> ...





Gentleman said:


> Could I please get a set made with these two stocks?
> 
> For the avatar...
> Border: Whatever looks nice.
> ...


Back from the dead, I can do shit now 

Taking


----------



## Laex (Jul 20, 2010)

Dont forget Gloria's


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 20, 2010)

Ah, I had seen another post of hers with a gif request and thought she edited it but okay  



Morphine said:


> Request: set
> Stock:  //
> Effects: up to you
> Worker:whoever?




Got it


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 21, 2010)

Request please 

Avatar senior member 
150x150
Time: 4:15-4:19
border: normal, without the 3rd line of black

Sig
267x150
Time: 4:30-4:40
border: normal, without the 3rd line of black

Link:


----------



## Laex (Jul 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Solon_ 










*Spoiler*: _Luffy_ 



So it couldnt be big, but its still a cute set


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 21, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Luffy_
> 
> 
> 
> So it couldnt be big, but its still a cute set



Thanks 
and of course


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 21, 2010)

Awesome. Thanks.


----------



## Muse (Jul 23, 2010)

Gif set request for Laex 



Avatar
1:40 -1:43 (where he makes the weird faces)
size; 150x150
border; thin black

Sig
0:25-0:35
Size; whatever works
border; thin black


----------



## Red Version (Jul 23, 2010)

*Type of Request:* Set
*Stock:* 
*Size:* Nope, you decide this
*Style:* Square
*Border:* Dotted
*Member:* Junior (Make one senior size too)
*Details:* Text make it say, "Marco the Blue Flame"


----------



## Laex (Jul 23, 2010)

Muse said:


> Gif set request for Laex
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Laex (Jul 23, 2010)

Red Version said:


> *Type of Request:* Set
> *Stock:*
> *Size:* Nope, you decide this
> *Style:* Square
> ...



Seeing how em/~M~ still hasnt done the other sets, I'll have to say that we still only do gifs/trans/avs.


----------



## Muse (Jul 23, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thankkkkkk youuuu pek

 rep and cred ofc<3


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 23, 2010)

;


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 24, 2010)

May I have an avatar and sig for this?^

avatar: of the face and some of the glove w/ rounded edges and a border around it please

Sig: just make it "legal" in terms of size with rounded eges and a border as well.


----------



## Red Version (Jul 24, 2010)

Laex said:


> Seeing how em/~M~ still hasnt done the other sets, I'll have to say that we still only do gifs/trans/avs.



I had a set made last time, I was here.?


----------



## Laex (Jul 24, 2010)

Things changed after your request


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Jul 25, 2010)

Damn it. after 20 reps i still ned to rep more to rep you laex XD i'll rep you quick. also new signature...please and thank you TT^TT 

Signature GIF
Video: 
Time: 1:45 - 1:57 
Size: As big as your signature Laex (the high school of the dead gif signature)
Boarder: any
Style: any


----------



## Laex (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm going to have to say to get another video. I dont even want to make a gif out of something with such shitty quality


----------



## Femme fatale (Jul 25, 2010)

Can I have this trans and resized? 



much appreciated <3


----------



## Laex (Jul 25, 2010)

*Cait*


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Jul 25, 2010)

Laex said:


> I'm going to have to say to get another video. I dont even want to make a gif out of something with such shitty quality



Trust me man that's the only thing they showed and it's something huge that they showed over at comic-con. No other video of it is posted. and knowing them, we would wait i'd say a month till they upload the gameplay. but i'll choose another then.

Link:
Timing: 2:00 - 2:12
Style: Any
Boarder: any
Size: same as i said with the other one i showed.


----------



## Laex (Jul 25, 2010)

If you're looking for non-gif sets from now on, go and request in Em's shop


----------



## Sunako (Jul 25, 2010)

Avatar
2:14-2:17

Signature
2:21 - 2:29


Tiny Black Border for both.


Thank you


----------



## Femme fatale (Jul 25, 2010)

Thank you Laex <3


----------



## Laex (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Laex (Jul 25, 2010)

Sunako said:


> Avatar
> 2:14-2:17
> 
> Signature
> ...



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sunako (Jul 25, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you ch?ri ~


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Jul 26, 2010)

Laex said:


>



Thank you. reps soon.....btw....i am wondering...and asking...why  Did i do something wrong


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 26, 2010)

Gif set please Lattexxx

 (Same link for Sig & Ava)

Ava:
Times- 1:06 - 1:09
Border- Thin Black
Size - 150x150

Sig:
Times- 0:21 - 0:28
Border- Thin Black
Size- Whatever works best (Make it a decent size, I dont mind if the quality is ruined a little)


Sankyuuuu <3


----------



## Laex (Jul 26, 2010)

Tri-edge101 said:


> Thank you. reps soon.....btw....i am wondering...and asking...why  Did i do something wrong



No, the video. And the result is just so 



Kelsey♥ said:


> Gif set please Lattexxx
> 
> (Same link for Sig & Ava)
> 
> ...



Mkay


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 26, 2010)

yeah! repped you a second ago!

so here is another HSOTD request 

*avatar senior member*
150x150
Time: 1:25-1:29
border: normal, without the 3rd line of black

*Sig*
267x150
Time: 1:44-1:54
border: normal, without the 3rd line of black

Link:


----------



## Laex (Jul 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kelsey_ 










*Spoiler*: _Luffy_


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 26, 2010)

9:43-9:46v avatarr please thanks
is it only YT?


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 27, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kelsey_



ITS BEAUTIFUL THANK YOU .


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 27, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Luffy_



Hell yeah!! thanks!


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 27, 2010)

Laex said:


> If you're looking for non-gif sets from now on, go and request in Em's shop



I'm actually just letting it die 

Milkshake:


----------



## Laex (Jul 27, 2010)

Well now it wont


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 27, 2010)

~M~ said:


> I'm actually just letting it die
> 
> Milkshake:



love it thank you <3
but can it be a bit bigger?


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 27, 2010)

;


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 27, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> love it thank you <3
> but can it be a bit bigger?



uhm, how much bigger?


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 27, 2010)

uhhhh, i can't explain it :< maybe likee this


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 28, 2010)

Here's a little bigger :I


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 28, 2010)

thx ~


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 28, 2010)

Set please



i know i have it as my set now but didnt really like how it came out..

basically, i want it to stay blue, something about the sky makes it look cooler...

some little tidbits i want though is...

1) if u can intensify the fire around his arms and the sunlight

2) add the text "Always With You" in a toned down font that kind of blends in with the sky?


thanks i really want this to be my set forever but havent found the perfect fit though...


----------



## Laex (Jul 29, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> 9:43-9:46v avatarr please thanks
> is it only YT?



Doing this now.


----------



## Laex (Jul 29, 2010)

*Wolfy*


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 30, 2010)

~M~ said:


> ;



Thank you so much! These are awesome.


----------



## Kage (Jul 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _150x150 avy out of this sig if possible plz_ 





dunno the source (probably somewhere on YT) but i have a bigger version of this GIF if required/easier to work with


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 31, 2010)

I want a set



2:00-2:04

Just normal signature size.

Then 3:31-3:36

Senior Avatar size, thank you.


----------



## Cindy (Jul 31, 2010)

My first time requesting from this shop. I hope I do this right.

Link: 

Avatar: 4:30 - 4:31 [Where she's walking away]
Size: 150x150

Sig: 5:16 - 5:24 [End the gif after the girl does that smexy shoulder move]
Size: Whatever works

Thanks in advance. <3


----------



## Laex (Jul 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Anakin_ 










*Spoiler*: _Cindy_


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank you Laex.


----------



## Kage (Jul 31, 2010)

nom nomnom

my GIF needs are always satisfied with you 

thank you <3


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Aug 1, 2010)

Laex said:


> No, the video. And the result is just so



meh, i respect that. yet that's the only video that have for now. but oh well it's all good.

GIF Avatar
Link: 
Size: BIg please
Timing: either at 0:35-038 or at 0:48 - 0:51
Boarder: Any is fine


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 2, 2010)

request please 
thought can you make me 2 avys?
If not I would preffer the 2nd one

*sig*
267x150
Time: 5:22-5: 32
border: normal without the 3rd line of black

*avatar senior member*

150x150
Time:5:02-5:06 and  5:21-5:25
border: normal without the 3rd line of black

Link:


----------



## hustler's ambition (Aug 2, 2010)

*Requesting yet another transparency*

I want everything transparent except for the black.

Size: Senior

Avatar: Senior also transparent


----------



## TRI05 (Aug 2, 2010)

jesus christ that pic is so fuckin hawt!


----------



## Laex (Aug 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Nesha_ 










*Spoiler*: _Tri-edge_ 










*Spoiler*: _Luffy_ 



I might use the 2nd one


----------



## TRI05 (Aug 2, 2010)

hey laex what do u use to make ur gifs?


----------



## Laex (Aug 2, 2010)

Photoshop CS5.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 2, 2010)

thanks!!


----------



## TRI05 (Aug 2, 2010)

laex!!!!!!!!!!1


i come to u with the ultimate request...


i trust u with this baby, not anyone else....


just a sig




trans the 3 girls and add a cool background with MANLY effects (blood and stuff lol..dont want a girly sig lol)

then add the text "3 Bad Bitches" in bloody type font if u have..or anything close to it...


omg omg omg this will be the most epic thing ever if u do it for me!


----------



## Laex (Aug 2, 2010)

That's cool but i dont do actual sigs


----------



## TRI05 (Aug 3, 2010)

lol wowsers.....my bad


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Aug 3, 2010)

TRI05 said:


> jesus christ that pic is so fuckin hawt!


I can't agree with you anymore! That pic was damn hot


Laex said:


> ]
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Tri-edge_



....Please be my best friend! :3


----------



## Pesky Bug (Aug 3, 2010)

So I hear I can find a good gif-maker in here. 


1:46 to 1:49; 150x150 avatar


6:44 to 6:47, 250x150-ish sig


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Aug 3, 2010)

Set

Stock:

Signature images can be no larger than 650x200 pixels and 500k size.
The maximum dimensions for avatars are: 120x150 pixels.
The maximum file size for avatars is 50 KB.

Square/Circle: Hmm...Can you make both?

Border: Dashed


I'm not familiar with special effects, but I was thinking you could trans the background and replace it with some checkered background, and add some epic effect that looks good to you.

I have had trouble finding a picture with fair quality, so if this picture is not to your liking, I will select another.


----------



## Peak (Aug 4, 2010)

GIF

Stock:

300x200 

29-33

No borders.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Aug 4, 2010)

TRI05 said:


> jesus christ that pic is so fuckin hawt!



Well this is the "sexual" shoppe!


----------



## Captain Snow (Aug 5, 2010)

Size: 150x150
Link: 
Length: 4:38-4:39, though I just want the part where he's twirling the sword around his neck
Type: Ava
Border: None!!

Thanks


----------



## Laex (Aug 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Pesky_


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 5, 2010)

Type: Set
Link to Video:
Quality:It comes in 720 HD

Avatar
Duration:0:51-0:55
Size: 150x150
Border:Black and white


Signature
Duration:2:45-2:55
Border: Black and white
Size: Big as possible


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2010)

Sig - Regular size is fine *Like the one I curretnly have* 



Time - 3:37-3:49

Thanks!


----------



## Kage (Aug 6, 2010)

set with this  please.

i'll probably have to spread before repping again though


----------



## Morphine (Aug 6, 2010)

set Alexfag

ava: 2:20 - 2:22

sig: 1:03: 1:13

no borders


----------



## Laex (Aug 6, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Type: Set
> Link to Video:
> Quality:It comes in 720 HD
> 
> ...





crazymtf said:


> Sig - Regular size is fine *Like the one I curretnly have*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Kage said:


> set with this  please.
> 
> i'll probably have to spread before repping again though





Morphine said:


> set Alexfag
> 
> ava: 2:20 - 2:22
> 
> ...



Ill have them done either today or sunday


----------



## hustler's ambition (Aug 7, 2010)

*Requesting a new avy & sig plox!*

Avatar: senior

Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehHw41dZqok[/YOUTUBE]
0:46-0:50
If you can do something about Ichigo's ugly ass eye it would be greatly appreciated!pek I'll rep you twice!




Sig: senior

Stock:


----------



## Peak (Aug 8, 2010)

GIF

Stock: 

:18-:20

No borders


----------



## Shiro (Aug 8, 2010)

GIF 
Sig-average size 
Stock
:04-:12
white border


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 8, 2010)

Sig (Whatever size works best)

:11 - :19
Black & White

<3


----------



## Laex (Aug 8, 2010)

So many requests what is this. I guess I'll get to them tonight, or if I'm busy again, tomorrow morning.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 8, 2010)

Hey this is my first time requesting, and since I just became a Seniour member I thought why not. Okay here is my request:

Avatar for Senior Member:
150x150
Time: 0:44 - 0:47
border: Just a One Line Border

Signature:
267x150
Time: 0:41 - 0:47 
border: Just Normal

(I just want the skeleton, not the ship or the other crew members. I know that should be pretty obvious but just making sure) 

Here is the link, and thanks:


----------



## hustler's ambition (Aug 8, 2010)

Laex said:


> So many requests what is this. I guess I'll get to them tonight, or if I'm busy again, tomorrow morning.



You know you da shit Laex!


----------



## Laex (Aug 8, 2010)

That wont make me any faster 



@Em ~
 Set reqests:



Slow em is slow.


----------



## Shagia Frost (Aug 8, 2010)

*Sig Request*

Sig 

Type: GIF

Source:

Size: 300x200 (Or you can please prefer the right size)

1:06 up to 1:19  

No borders.

Or if the ^above is not possible 

Sig

Type: GIF

Source:

Size: 300x200 (Or you can please prefer the right size)

0:38 or 0:39 up to somewhere between 0:43 and 0:44 (Can you please time this)

No borders.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 8, 2010)

Size: 267x150
Link: 
Length: 3:57-4:04
Type: Siggy
Style: what ever looks nice
Border: if it looks ok a dotted border 


Size: 150x150
Link: same as sig
Length: 4:47-4:49
Style: What ever looks nice
Border: same as above


----------



## Laex (Aug 9, 2010)

Doing all these now.



4 Requests for the same eminem video. Really?


----------



## Morphine (Aug 9, 2010)

it has Megan in it - justified

/waiting


----------



## Laex (Aug 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Sephiroth_ 












*Spoiler*: _Kage_ 










*Spoiler*: _Gloira_


----------



## Laex (Aug 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Nesha_ 
















*Spoiler*: _Konansenpai_


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 9, 2010)

ilu shota boy <3


----------



## Shagia Frost (Aug 9, 2010)

*Thanks*


I like this.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 9, 2010)

set please  
yeah I´m being a nuisance again I would like two avatars one is for my profile picture

*sig*
267x150
Time: 0:49-0:59 
border: normal without the third line of black

*avatar* 
150x150
Time: 1:54-1:58 and 4:08-4:12
border: normal without the third line of black


----------



## valerian (Aug 9, 2010)

Not sure if this makes much sense but could someone make me a gif that scrolls starting from the left to the right side with this image?  Thin black border please.


----------



## Laex (Aug 9, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> set please
> yeah I?m being a nuisance again I would like two avatars one is for my profile picture
> 
> *sig*
> ...



No way you can get that into a profile pic 



Jotaro Kujo said:


> Not sure if this makes much sense but could someone make me a gif that scrolls starting from the left to the right side with this image?  Thin black border please.



Ill try.


----------



## Laex (Aug 9, 2010)

*Jotaro*




I'll do yours, luffy after i watch the episode.


----------



## valerian (Aug 9, 2010)

Could you zoom it out a bit and make it just a bit slower?


----------



## Laex (Aug 9, 2010)

So much work to zoom it out ;___;

I can make it slower though.

Edit:


----------



## Laex (Aug 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Luffy_ 



So it just so happened that either av can be used as your profile pic.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 9, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Luffy_
> 
> 
> 
> So it just so happened that either av can be used as your profile pic.



 Hellyeah!! Thanks!!!

If you weren?t a man I would say i love ya


----------



## Laex (Aug 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Lulin_


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks alex :33


----------



## hustler's ambition (Aug 9, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Nesha_


I must...I must nao fap!


----------



## Yoona (Aug 9, 2010)

Size: Average 

Link: 

Length: 2:43 - 2:50 ( where there is a woman in the TV till the image changes to the band in it )

Type: Sig

Border - Black border


----------



## Kage (Aug 9, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kage_



business :33

thanks ~


----------



## Laex (Aug 12, 2010)

Halca said:


> Size: Average
> 
> Link:
> 
> ...


----------



## kyochi (Aug 12, 2010)

*Type of Request:* 2 avatars 
*Stock:* 
*Size:* 150x150
*Time:* 1:45 - 1:48 and 3:44 - 3:47 
*Style:* Square ~ 
*Border:* If possible, dotted. Or however you see fit. 
*Member:* Senior 
*Details:* Nothing :3

...I actually wanted two more avas, but they go beyond the time limit. ;_; They're like, 6-7 seconds long. lol


----------



## Laex (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah... after 4 seconds it gets hard to fit it in the limits of the avatar size.


----------



## kyochi (Aug 12, 2010)

Laex, I edited. D: lol ...Now I want two avas.


----------



## santanico (Aug 12, 2010)

I've come to make up for my deleted post, Laex ma sweet 

Type of Request: (2) gif avatars & sig
Stock: 
Size: senior plz
Time: (avys)1:31 - 1: 33 and 0:07 -0 :09
(sig)1:31 - 1:36
Border:for the avys, no border. for the sig, the usual ;3


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 12, 2010)

*Request* Avy.
*Size*: Senior. 
*Borders*: Dotted.
*Effects*: Add some colorization and effects, that works with the stock.
*Text*: None
*Stock*: [].

I just want avy's of both Marco (left guy) and Jozu (right guy).


----------



## Muse (Aug 12, 2010)

GIF request for you Mr. Laex 



*Ava: *

Size; 150x150
Time; 1:37 - 1:40 (Where he tears the paper)
Border; up to you

*Sig:*

Size; whatever works
Time; 2:52 - 2:58 (the paper burning)
Border; up to you again

thanks <3


----------



## Laex (Aug 12, 2010)

*Solon*






*Spoiler*: _Starr_ 










*Spoiler*: _BRENDERP_


----------



## Muse (Aug 12, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _BRENDERP_



WAHOOO



Thanks 

Rep & Cred for you, ofc <3


----------



## santanico (Aug 12, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Starr_



ghfhfgjgfjfgj


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 13, 2010)

*Solon*




Looks good. Thanks.


----------



## kyochi (Aug 14, 2010)

Laex said:


>



Thank you so much Laex. <3 
I've repped and am crediting now. 

Man oh man, do these look so awesome..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hustler's ambition (Aug 15, 2010)

I have a transparency and gif request for an avatar!


----------



## Laex (Aug 15, 2010)

Where's the gif request?


----------



## hustler's ambition (Aug 15, 2010)

Laex said:


> Where's the gif request?



The pic can't be gif-ed?


----------



## Laex (Aug 15, 2010)

Hmm.  I think i get what you're wanting. You want an av where it like scrolls from the bottom to the top and you want the image to be trans'd as well.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Aug 15, 2010)

Laex said:


> Hmm.  I think i get what you're wanting. You want an av where it like scrolls from the bottom to the top and you want the image to be trans'd as well.



Yes.


----------



## santanico (Aug 15, 2010)

Size: senior gif same size as usual.
Link: 
Length: 0:10 - 0:17 and 0:027 - 0:31
Type: (2) Sig 
Border: none

thanx


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 16, 2010)

request please

*avatar senior member*
150x150
Time:4:00-4:04
Border: normal without the 3rd line of black

*sig*
267x150
Time: 4:35-4:45
Border: normal without the 3rd line of black
 Link:


----------



## Laex (Aug 16, 2010)

Doing Luffy's and Nesha's now 



Starr said:


> Size: senior gif same size as usual.
> Link:
> Length: 0:10 - 0:17 and 0:027 - 0:31
> Type: (2) Sig
> ...



For this, the video is blocked in my country :I


----------



## Laex (Aug 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Luffy_ 









*Nesha*


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 16, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Luffy_



Thanks 

repped ya a second ago


----------



## hustler's ambition (Aug 16, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Nesha*



I appreciate it very much! But it's so fast. Is there any way to slow it down? I want people to get a good view of Grimmy!


----------



## Laex (Aug 16, 2010)

Nesha said:


> I appreciate it very much! But it's so fast. Is there any way to slow it down? I want people to get a good view of Grimmy!


----------



## hustler's ambition (Aug 16, 2010)

You spoil me!


----------



## santanico (Aug 16, 2010)

Laex said:


> For this, the video is blocked in my country :I



nooo!! 

um, does it have to be a youtube vid?


----------



## Laex (Aug 16, 2010)

As long as I can download from the page.


----------



## santanico (Aug 16, 2010)

okay I'll ask for something else then :33


----------



## Olivia (Aug 17, 2010)

Here's a new request  :

Avatar for Senior Member:
150x150
Time: 8:53 - 8:56
border: Just a One Line Border

Signature:
267x150
Time: 8:50 - 8:59
border: Just Normal

For the Avatar and Signature here is the Link: 
And this should be obvious, but I don't want the banner on there, such as this picture will show it without the banner: 

As for the signature I want it to start at the lip biting part, and end with her stabbing him. For the avy I just want her rising up and screaming.


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 20, 2010)

Request for Laex: Avy.



Just want effects and colorizations, with a border of your choice.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 20, 2010)

Size: 150x150
Link: 
Length: 01:46-01:48
Type: Avy
Style: 
Border: Standard


----------



## Laex (Aug 21, 2010)

*St. Jimmy*



*Solon*


----------



## Laex (Aug 21, 2010)

KonanSenpai said:


> Here's a new request  :
> 
> Avatar for Senior Member:
> 150x150
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Olivia (Aug 21, 2010)

Thank you Laex


----------



## Red (Aug 21, 2010)

Looking for someone to make me a gif sig from these pictures:


*Spoiler*: __ 










Size = Biggest for seniors.

Border = white

Thanks in adance.


----------



## Damaris (Aug 21, 2010)

can i get this resized to sig limits?


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks, Laex. Looks great.


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi, GIF request please.

Just a sig
From 1:06-1:10 (right before the camera switches)
Junior size


If possible, could you write the dialog onto the GIF? "Big damn heroes, sir." "Ain't we just?"

Thank you. :33


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 23, 2010)

Request please

*Avatar senior member*
150x150
Time: 3:01-3:05
Border: normal without the third line of black

*Sig*
267x150
Time: 3:16-3:26
Border: normal without the third line of black

Link:


----------



## Laex (Aug 24, 2010)

I'll do these tomorrow mroning? :3


----------



## Laex (Aug 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Luffy_


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 24, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 24, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Luffy_



Thanks


----------



## hustler's ambition (Aug 25, 2010)

*Your favorite customer is back!*

I need a new set!

Avatar: Senior
Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAqOorY7B-A[/YOUTUBE]
3:07-3:09




Signature: Senior
Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAqOorY7B-A[/YOUTUBE]
2:16-2:23


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 26, 2010)

Type: Sig
Size: Nothing too big.
Note: It's optional, but can you make it transparent? Btw, it's long so you don't have to do every panel if you don't wanna. Don't do the last panel with the blue pokemon though lol.
Stock:


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 26, 2010)

Gif request for Laex (sig).



General scene from 1:08 to 1:17.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 28, 2010)

Request for set

*Avatar*


Size: 150x150

Border: black and white

No effects on the direct picture, but I would like a background added on the white, whatever you think looks nice, of the top half of her body with the sword in the avatar.


*Signature*


I would like it made transparent, removing just the open white, resized to max signature size, no effects.


----------



## Helixals (Aug 28, 2010)

*Can u make me Transparen..thanks
*


----------



## Laex (Aug 28, 2010)

I'll get to these today.


----------



## Laex (Aug 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Sephiroth_ 










*Spoiler*: _Helixals_


----------



## Laex (Aug 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Nesha_ 












*Spoiler*: _Konanspenai_


----------



## hustler's ambition (Aug 28, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Nesha_



I'm wearing mines now!


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh Laex  I just wanna rape you <3 Thanks


----------



## Jin-E (Aug 29, 2010)

Link:

Ava:

Length: 2:04-2:06

Size: Standard senior

Borders: Black&WHite



Plz see it this time


----------



## Helixals (Aug 29, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sephiroth_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Awesome.thanks.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 30, 2010)

Can you make this image transparent please?


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey laex 

Would you make a gif avatar from this? I don't know if it's big enough, but can you try?  Plus it's already made into a gif. I would just like it resized and slap a border on.

Senior sized please. ^_^ You can even shorten it a little, it won't hurt anything.



3 px white border with 1 px black border. Please and thanks.


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 30, 2010)

Requesting a signature from this image with a thin black border. (Re-sized it so that I won't violate any forums rules.)  Thanks.


----------



## Blade (Aug 30, 2010)

Senior size signature:

2.34 - 2.47


----------



## Laex (Aug 30, 2010)

Jin-E said:


> Link:
> 
> Ava:
> 
> ...





Tifa Lockhart said:


> Hey laex
> 
> Would you make a gif avatar from this? I don't know if it's big enough, but can you try?  Plus it's already made into a gif. I would just like it resized and slap a border on.
> 
> ...





Blade said:


> Senior size signature:
> 
> 2.34 - 2.47



Ill get to these sometime soon.



DEMONSPADE said:


> Can you make this image transparent please?



Turn off your sig, and seeing how it's not  turned off, I can see how it's already done.



UndineWrath said:


> Requesting a signature from this image with a thin black border. (Re-sized it so that I won't violate any forums rules.)  Thanks.



I dont do sigs other than trans and gifs.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 30, 2010)

Request please 

Avatar senior member
150x150
Time: 6: 32-6: 36
Border: normal without the third line of black

Sig
267x150
Time: 8:00-8:10
Border: normal without the third line of black

Link:


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 31, 2010)

NEVERMIND my request but tanx btw


----------



## Laex (Sep 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Luffy_


----------



## Blade (Sep 2, 2010)

Very good job.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 2, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Luffy_



Thanks bro


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 2, 2010)

Could you make this file size 1MB so the mods can stop ridin me?



Thanks.


----------



## Laex (Sep 3, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Could you make this file size 1MB so the mods can stop ridin me?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks a lot! Mad appreciate how fast you made it!


----------



## krome (Sep 3, 2010)

~ :33

Avatar

Size: Senior limits
Link: 
Length: 0:26 - 0:28


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Sep 4, 2010)

I haven't been here in a while. hw's everyone doing? O-o

Avatar and signature please

Signature,
Link: 
time: 6:49 - 7:00 (repeat )
Boarder: any
Size: 267x150

Avatar,
Link: Same
Time: 8:59-9:01 (repeat please like a never ending)
Size: 150x150
Boarder: any is good

Thank you!


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 4, 2010)

6-32-6-33 avatar thanks


----------



## Laex (Sep 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Triedge_


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 4, 2010)

5:50 - 5:53.
270x170-ish.
Over and out.


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (Sep 4, 2010)

*request 
Spoiler:  




[*]Type of Request: a set
[*]Stock: sig   ava 
[*]Size: senior size please
[*]Style: Rounded
[*]Border: round for ava
[*]Member: Senior member 
[*]Details: I want the sig part to be transparent..no kanji on it... And the ava to have a pink background
[*]


*


----------



## Laex (Sep 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Aero_


----------



## dark0 (Sep 4, 2010)

LAEX

senior member avatar GIF: 

*3:01* I want a looping mechawang plz :33


----------



## Cindy (Sep 4, 2010)

Senior Avatar: 1:59 - 2:02 (putting on the hat/fade to black)

Sig: 0:05 - 0:11(fade into from black to the end, after the "Uh!")
Size: Whatever works
Extra: Fade to loop

Thanks in advance. <3


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Sep 5, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Triedge_



aw man you are god! i'm going to rep you x10


----------



## Laex (Sep 5, 2010)

I'll do the gifs some time soon but I dont do sets.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 5, 2010)

awww,sorry for that then*hides her face*


----------



## Bloo (Sep 5, 2010)

*Type of request* - Avatar
*Size* - 200x300
*Border* - Dotted(Black on White)
*Style* - Colorization, Hue and Saturation(make red stand out a lot, and other colors to compliment the red), Diagonal Scan Lines, and anything you think makes it look good.
*Text* - None
*Stock* - 
*Member* - Senior

Thank You will rep and Credit.


----------



## Laex (Sep 5, 2010)

You want a senior av that is 200x300 :I That makes no sense.


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (Sep 5, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Aero_


 

I love it Thank YOu very MUCH!!!


----------



## Laex (Sep 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Cindy_


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 7, 2010)

Size: 150x150
Link: 
Length: 00:16-00:18
Type: Avy
Style: Whatever
Border: Standard

Type of Request: Sig

Size: Whatever
Style: Whatever
Border: Whatever
Member: Senior  
Details: Text: The Drunken Bunny


----------



## Laex (Sep 9, 2010)

St. Jimmy said:


> Size: 150x150
> Link:
> Length: 00:16-00:18
> Type: Avy
> ...



I'll do the av, but I don't do sigs.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 9, 2010)

Ok                   .


----------



## Laex (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## Tri-edge101 (Sep 10, 2010)

Signature GIF

Link: 
Size: 267x150
Time: 1:11 - 1:22 
Ending: fade out black
Boarder: any

Thanks, once you do this one. i can do my weekly signatures  please and thank you. Rep as soon i it tells me i can give you some -.-


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 10, 2010)

Request for set

*Avatar*
Stock-
Border-Black and White

No effects, would like the sword in it.

*Signature*
stock-
Border-Black and white

No effects

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 10, 2010)

1:35-1:37 avatar only pls thanks.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks              .


----------



## Bloo (Sep 10, 2010)

Laex said:


> You want a senior av that is 200x300 :I That makes no sense.


It's for another forum. You asked for the member status, so I put senior. To fill out the form.


----------



## Laex (Sep 11, 2010)

Tri-edge101 said:


> Signature GIF
> 
> Link:
> Size: 267x150
> ...





Sephiroth said:


> Request for set
> 
> *Avatar*
> Stock-
> ...



Got these 2.



DEMONSPADE said:


> 1:35-1:37 avatar only pls thanks.



Sig off please :I Oh, and I dont do junior avs. 



3spn4life said:


> It's for another forum. You asked for the member status, so I put senior. To fill out the form.



Alright, will get to it.


----------



## Cuivreries (Sep 11, 2010)

*Size:* Whatever offers the best quality (720p).
*Link:* 
*Length:* 1:51 - 1:56
*Type:* Signature
*Border:* 3-pixel white border

*Size:* Whatever offers the best quality (720p).
*Link:*
*Length:* 0:58 - 1:05 
*Type:* Signature
*Border:* 3-pixel white border

*1) Same speed as the videos in the links (or close to them), please. Sometimes, the gif will either be slower or quicker than the original.

2) Similar effect at the end, as with this earlier gif you made for me:


Much thanks in advance. Rep for each.


----------



## Laex (Sep 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Sephiroth_ 












*Spoiler*: _Rezo_


----------



## Cuivreries (Sep 12, 2010)

Phenomenal craftsmanship, dude. 

Huge thanks, and I'll rep you for each one once the 24-hour limit lifts.


----------



## Bloo (Sep 12, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sephiroth_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it. :33 Credit will be given to you on the forum.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 12, 2010)

just a sig please

0:01 - 0:11

thank you


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 15, 2010)

Request please

*avatar senior member*
150x150
Time: 0:26-0:30
Border: normal, without the 3rd line of black

*sig*
267x150
Time: 0: 30-0: 36
Border: normal, without the 3rd line of black

Link:


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 17, 2010)

Request for set

*Avatar*


Border-Black and white thin

Of his face and the words, no effects.

*
Signature*

*Spoiler*: __ 








Transparent, keeping the background, no effects.


----------



## Laex (Sep 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Luffy_ 










*Spoiler*: _Sephiroth_


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 18, 2010)

4:04-4:05

thanks


----------



## Laex (Sep 18, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> 4:04-4:05
> 
> thanks


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 18, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Luffy_



Thanks


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 19, 2010)

1:12-1:15 

Signature and Avatar, please.


----------



## Taylor (Sep 19, 2010)

Size - Senior

Avy



5:05 - 5:09

Sig



5:32 - 5:41


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Sep 19, 2010)

Signatures GIF


Size: 267x150
time: 1:05 - 1:17 
Ending: fade in white
boarder: any is fine.

Signature 2: 
Same link
Time: 1:52 - 2:04 
Boarder: any
Ending: repeat


----------



## Laex (Sep 19, 2010)

Gray said:


> 1:12-1:15
> 
> Signature and Avatar, please.




*Spoiler*: __ 












Aye said:


> Size - Senior
> 
> Avy
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Laex (Sep 19, 2010)

Tri-edge101 said:


> Signatures GIF
> 
> 
> Size: 267x150
> ...



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Taylor (Sep 19, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## Aiku (Sep 19, 2010)

Sig: 0:16 - 0:20


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 20, 2010)

request

*avatar senior member*
150x150
Time: 2:29-2: 32
border: normal without the 3rd line of black

*Sig*
267x150
Time: 2:18-2:28
border: normal without the 3rd line of black

Link:


----------



## Laex (Sep 22, 2010)

xXKai HiwatariXx said:


> Avatar ( 150x150 ): 2:16 - 2:20, just the guy on the right, please.
> 
> Sig: 0:16 - 0:20







luffy no haki said:


> request
> 
> *avatar senior member*
> 150x150
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shagia Frost (Sep 22, 2010)

request

Avatar 
150x150
Time: 3:34 or 3:35 up to   3:39 or 3:40 (Can you do a perfect timing for them?)
border: no border

Sig
Please prefer the right size for this
Time: 0:57 to 0:58 & 3:24 to 3:26 
Please combine them and time them and no border on it

Link: 

Thanks


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 22, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks


----------



## Bloo (Sep 22, 2010)

*Type of Request*: Avatar
*Stock*: 
*Size*: 150x150
*Style*: Either, it's your choice.
*Border*: Any, it's your choice.
*Member*: Senior.
*Details*: I want the avatar, showing Pein's face, I want scan lines, and color variations. Along with hue/saturation modifications. It's up to you with how you want to affect these settings, just try to make it as good as you can.


----------



## Aiku (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 23, 2010)

Request for set

*Avatar*


Border-Black and white

Of her upper body, no effects.

*Signature*


Border-Black and white

No effects.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hαnnαh (Sep 25, 2010)

Size: 500 x 400
Link: 
Length: 2:53-3:01
Border: Triple-line

Size: 500 x 400
Link: 
Length: 6:49-6:59
Border: Triple-line

Size: 500 x 400
Link: 
Length: 2:10-2:15
Border: Triple-line

Thanks!


----------



## Laex (Sep 26, 2010)

Yashiro said:


> *Type of Request*: Avatar
> *Stock*:
> *Size*: 150x150
> *Style*: Either, it's your choice.
> ...



It looks like you already have this done by someone else. 



Sephiroth said:


> Request for set
> 
> *Avatar*
> 
> ...



Will do.



JHxXBadRomanceXxJH said:


> Size: 500 x 400
> Link:
> Length: 2:53-3:01
> Border: Triple-line
> ...



Just a heads-up, theres no way in hell you're getting 500x400 even for like 3 seconds of gif.


----------



## Hαnnαh (Sep 26, 2010)

I don't really care for size, actually. I didn't really know what size I wanted, so I put the first that came to mind. Really, you do it however you want.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 26, 2010)

Do you need workers? I can help. 

I make banners, sigs, avys and sets.

And here is some examples:


----------



## Laex (Sep 26, 2010)

No i'm good dragon ;3;


----------



## Eternity (Sep 26, 2010)

Ok.  

Tell me if you ever need any help here in the shop ok?


----------



## Laex (Sep 26, 2010)

TellurianSky said:


> request
> 
> Avatar
> 150x150
> ...



I must have totally missed this. But there's no point in me making the av because you wont be able to use it for at least another 3 months. :I


----------



## Laex (Sep 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Sephiorth_ 












*Spoiler*: _Badromance_


----------



## Hαnnαh (Sep 26, 2010)

Thank you so much, you're awesome!


----------



## Shagia Frost (Sep 26, 2010)

That's OK. How about the siggy then? Is it OK with you?


----------



## Laex (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## Shagia Frost (Sep 26, 2010)

Tnx. This is just OK. I guess I'm going to spread some before giving it to you. I'll BRB with it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 26, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sephiorth_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could I possibly get the signature to include full claws please?


----------



## Laex (Sep 27, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Could I possibly get the signature to include full claws please?


----------



## Kage (Sep 29, 2010)

set Giffy request 

avy:
150x150
time: 1:37-1:38

*Spoiler*: _detailz_ 



start with the brunette clapping and end with the blond winking.



Border: normal

sig:
within the size limit, doesn't matter to me.
time: 3:14-3:20
border: normal, whateva :33


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Oct 2, 2010)

Signature GIF

Link: 
Time: 1:52 - 2:04
Size: 267x150
Border: Normal


----------



## Eternity (Oct 2, 2010)

Set for emily:



You deside the effects and borders.


----------



## Laex (Oct 2, 2010)

Kage said:


> set Giffy request
> 
> avy:
> 150x150
> ...





Tri-edge101 said:


> Signature GIF
> 
> Link:
> Time: 1:52 - 2:04
> ...



Will do.



Eternity said:


> Set for emily:
> 
> 
> 
> You deside the effects and borders.



Emily doesn't really work here anymore ;3;


----------



## Eternity (Oct 2, 2010)

Laex said:


> Will do.
> 
> 
> 
> Emily doesn't really work here anymore ;3;




You make it them Alex.


----------



## Laex (Oct 2, 2010)

I dont really do sets :I 

But I'll make an av?


----------



## Eternity (Oct 2, 2010)

Ugh, Ok, but make it 150 x 200 and 150 x 150 then


----------



## Laex (Oct 2, 2010)

Sure thing.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 2, 2010)

Great!


----------



## Laex (Oct 2, 2010)

*Eternity*






*Spoiler*: _Kage_


----------



## Kage (Oct 2, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kage_



woot woot <3

there are two other girls missing in the avy though. should end with the winking blond :>

fix plox?


----------



## Laex (Oct 2, 2010)

Kage said:


> woot woot <3
> 
> there are two other girls missing in the avy though. should end with the winking blond :>
> 
> fix plox?



Oh, sorry, I thought you meant her.


----------



## Kage (Oct 2, 2010)

Laex said:


> Oh, sorry, I thought you meant her.



no problem~

sankyuu


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 2, 2010)

Would like a transparentacy with these three together.

This one of the left


This one in the center


and this one on the right


Resized to all the same size to stand next to each other.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 3, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Eternity*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## hustler's ambition (Oct 3, 2010)

It's been a long time Laex!

So now I need a new set to celebrate this week's chapter in Bleach!

Here's the stock for the senior avatar. Rounded corners. No borders. I also would like for the gif to be slower so everyone (especially the haters) can see Ichigo beat dem guts!


Here's the stock for the senior sig. I would like a trans plz.


Or if that's too much, then I would like this trans.


Thank you.


----------



## Laex (Oct 6, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Would like a transparentacy with these three together.
> 
> This one of the left
> 
> ...





Nesha said:


> It's been a long time Laex!
> 
> So now I need a new set to celebrate this week's chapter in Bleach!
> 
> ...



will do these, except that rounded corners isnt happening.


----------



## Laex (Oct 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Nesha_ 










*Sephiroth*


----------



## hustler's ambition (Oct 6, 2010)

Well thanks anyway. Now I get to show off mah set!


----------



## Id (Oct 20, 2010)

Requesting Avy. 

150x200
Transparency 


Thanks in advance - Id


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Oct 23, 2010)

Signature Gif

Link: 
Size: 267x150
Time: 1:41-2:14 (IF YOU CAN!)
Boarder: Normal

please and thank you if you can do it or not. If not. i'll send you a link of another signature that is like This to make it a little bigger


----------



## Shika (Oct 23, 2010)

Could you resize this gif:



Thanks ;D


----------



## hustler's ambition (Oct 25, 2010)

Avy: senior 1:19-1:21 no borders

Sig: senior 1:13-1:17 no borders


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymKLymvwD2U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 26, 2010)

Type of Request: Siggy, please :33
Stock: 
Member Standing: Senior
Details: Could you please make it a transparency (with the text, if you can)?


----------

